# Special Offers list



## katy32

I thought it might be nice to have a list of special offers people have taken advantage of or seen on their special-offer kindles. 
So far I have seen
$10 for a $20 amazon gift card
$1 for 1mp3 album
$10 for $30 for amazon denim shop


----------



## Me and My Kindle

Yeah, some of the special offers are really enticing. And the screensavers have some amazing images! Check out the pictures on Amazon's page for the "Kindle with Special Offers"...

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200671290&ref_=hp_navbox_kspot_ksupport&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Cardinal

I think some people might get Special Offers Kindle to get away from the dead authors.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The first offer was buy a bestseller (from a list of 4 with your Visa card and get a $10 Amazon credit. The books ranged in price from $3.82 to $9.99


----------



## teralpar

Cardinal said:


> I think some people might get Special Offers Kindle to get away from the dead authors.


I must admit, the ads screensavers look a lot better than the dead authors IMHO.


----------



## Flechette

While I have gotten and answered the offers for the $1 mp3 and $10 for $30 demin, I have not gotten the final email with the offer, just the "we'll email you in 7 days" notification

Anyone actually fully purchase the $1 mp3 offer?


----------



## katy32

Flechette said:


> Anyone actually fully purchase the $1 mp3 offer?


Not yet, still waiting for the magic code


----------



## Flechette

Got it at 6:11pm EST  - I should have complained sooner


----------



## NotActive

content


----------



## VictoriaP

Cardinal said:


> I think some people might get Special Offers Kindle to get away from the dead authors.


Oh heck yes. If I'd known this, I might have bought one already!


----------



## MichelleR

Flechette said:


> Anyone actually fully purchase the $1 mp3 offer?


Yep. I also did the $20 for $10 gift card. I might do the denim shop.


----------



## katy32

I did the $1 for the mp3 album yesterday, true to amazon's typical service it downloaded easily and I'm enjoying it already.  I'm so glad I bought the special offers kindle, I hope the great offers keep coming


----------



## Flechette

I want to consult w/ hubby before I used th mp3 one - there may be an album he's dying to get and didn't mention to me where as I'm okay with several different choices.

Got the final Amazon Demin email today.... unfortunately all 3 pairs of jeans I had my eye on, and are at least Prime Eligibile, do not accept the coupon code.  I thought Prime Eligible would be the same as fulfilled by Amazon, but it seems not.... drats.  Tried going thru the demin store but being a large size person - there's not alot of choices - or at least everything I've seen I didn't like~


----------



## Flechette

And Todays new Special offer is 50% off Roku player  

I think my Tv and bluray player already do most of this but I'm willing to look into it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Oh man, I'd do the 1/2 off the roku!!! I don't have HDMI on my tv so I can't buy a new appletv.


Stupid water heater and ex that won't pay his 1/2 of the bill.


----------



## meljackson

I'm definitely taking advantage of the Roku box offer! We have the original box but have been wanting a second box for awhile now and they are so much better now  Love this SO kindle!

Melissa


----------



## teralpar

I'll be taking advantage of the Roku offer as well. I saw this on my Kindle this morning, and looked up the Roku on Amazon's site when I got to work because I had no idea what a "Roku" was. This would be great for me...now I can get rid of my cable box, which I'm paying $80/month for and hardly ever watch it.


----------



## tubemonkey

So far, I've taken advantage of all four of the previous offers. As soon as the promo code for the Roku arrives, I'll get it also.

Amazon has been releasing these promos every four days, so the next promo should drop on the 17th. There are only two more left on the initial offerings list: $6 for 6 Audible books and $100 GC for Amazon Rewards Visa Card. Don't need another credit card, but most definitely want the audiobooks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

tubemonkey said:


> So far, I've taken advantage of all four of the previous offers. As soon as the promo code for the Roku arrives, I'll get it also.
> 
> Amazon has been releasing these promos every four days, so the next promo should drop on the 17th. There are only two more left on the initial offerings list: $6 for 6 Audible books and $100 GC for Amazon Rewards Visa Card. Don't need another credit card, but most definitely want the audiobooks.


There is also a 50% off the lighted cover coming up soon... I saw the ad when I was poking around the system file.

The only offer I haven't taken advantage of is the denim shop one... I probably should have. But I'll be getting a Roku for the kids tomorrow and the Audible books when they pop up


----------



## Atunah

I am wondering how long they will keep those offers for that Kindle, especially the Roku. Not ready now, but maybe in a few month to replace Hubby's K1 with a new K3. Would be nice to know if those same offers are still part of the deal then. The Roku is the one other than the Gift Card I would be able to use. 
I stream Netflix on Wii right now, but I like the Roku better from what I am reading.


----------



## tubemonkey

Luvmy4brats said:


> There is also a 50% off the lighted cover coming up soon... I saw the ad when I was poking around the system file.
> 
> The only offer I haven't taken advantage of is the denim shop one... I probably should have. But I'll be getting a Roku for the kids tomorrow and the Audible books when they pop up


The lighted cover would be great (as a gift).

Did you request the promo code for the Denim Shop offer? If so, you have until Jun 12th to use it.


----------



## tubemonkey

Atunah said:


> I am wondering how long they will keep those offers for that Kindle, especially the Roku.


Most of these offers have two deadlines. The first one is a request for the offer (usually just a few days after the offer first appears) and the second one is the expiration date for the offer itself.

On my KSO, the Roku offers reads:



> Click "Email me this offer" below before midnight (PDT) May 16, 2011 to receive an email with your promotion code and details on how to redeem this offer.


My guess is that if you miss this deadline, you won't be eligible for the Roku offer; even though the offer itself expires Aug 16.


----------



## Atunah

So unless I buy a KSO before the 16th, I would be out of luck then. I guess we will wait longer then. Not in the budget this month.


----------



## tubemonkey

Atunah said:


> So unless I buy a KSO before the 16th, I would be out of luck then. I guess we will wait longer then. Not in the budget this month.


I don't know for sure. I'm only speculating based on these "claim by" deadlines. If so, they may offer some of these again.

Right now, these offers are being released every four days. I'm not sure how long Amazon can sustain this schedule.


----------



## emathieu

I'm definitely looking forward to getting the email for the 50% of the Roku.    Loving the KSO so far.  I've taken advantage of every offer except for the credit card and the denim shop so far (may end up using the denim shop one).


----------



## MichelleR

I'm glad to hear about the cover -- will definitely take advantage of that one. 

I don't know if I posted this here, but I've saved about $50 so far, not including the $25 discount prices. I didn't need this one, but I bought it as an experiment to see how fast it would pay for itself and also to use for the books I plan on reviewing for RAR. Having had it -- what? 2 weeks -- and getting offers I can genuinely use every couple days? I think it's a great bargain, and I'd been hesitant in the beginning. 

Anyhow, $20 gift card for $10
$40 jeans for $20
$9 Album for a $1
Bought a $10 bestseller with my Visa and will be getting a $10 credit -- and some of the eligible books were $5, so, yay! 

With the cover, which I needed, that will be another $30 savings.


----------



## emathieu

Just got my email for the 50% off a Roku and my Roku XD is on the way.  

So glad I got the SO instead of the regular Kindle 3.  I was having a hard time deciding initially.  I definitely made the right choice.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just got the email for my Roku too.. Luckily, I have until August 16th to use it.. (So even if you don't need one NOW, have them send you the email, you might change your mind)


----------



## tubemonkey

Amazon lists the HD for $69.99, while Roku lists it for $59.99 ...hmmm


----------



## tubemonkey

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just got the email for my Roku too.. Luckily, I have until August 16th to use it.. (So even if you don't need one NOW, have them send you the email, you might change your mind)


6. Offer good while supplies last.


----------



## luvmy4brats

tubemonkey said:


> 6. Offer good while supplies last.


I don't see the Rokus going anywhere or running out.


----------



## tubemonkey

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't see the Rokus going anywhere or running out.


Neither do I, unless they sell more than they wanted to. In that case, the "special offer Rokus" will suddenly be sold out.


----------



## emathieu

tubemonkey said:


> Amazon lists the HD for $69.99, while Roku lists it for $59.99 ...hmmm


Yeah, I noticed that too. It's actually been at $69.99 on Amazon for a while (I looked back when I first heard that the Roku deal was coming up soon). I purchased the XD, which is $78 on Amazon and $79.99 on Roku's site. I wanted the 1080p and 802.11N capability anyway, so 50% off the $78 was a good deal.


----------



## teralpar

emathieu said:


> Just got my email for the 50% off a Roku and my Roku XD is on the way.
> 
> So glad I got the SO instead of the regular Kindle 3. I was having a hard time deciding initially. I definitely made the right choice.


I just got my email as well and ordered the XDS and should have it by Tuesday. 

I too am glad I waited for the SO K3 instead of buying the regular K3 when it first came out last August. I'd been wanting a new Kindle but could not justify the reason since I already have a K2. But when the SO K3 came out, I just had to have one, knowing that it would pay for itself in the long run with all the deals it offers.


----------



## bashfulreader

Okay this is a little off-topic, but since you're all talking about it anyway, this seems like a good place to ask.

I have the KSO, and had them send me the Roku offer, "just in case".  Until this offer, I hadn't even heard of a Roku.  Now, I'm trying to figure out if this is something we would use.  I have a vague understanding of how it works and what it does.  Does everyone one who has one or is buying one use Netflix?  Is the Roku a better option than, say, holding out for a Wii - which I believe does the same thing (but would also play games, obviously)?  Also, my hubby (who is really the TV watcher in the family - I'd rather read on my Kindle), thinks that the newer DVD players also do what a Roku does - and he'd kind of like to up-grade.  Would this make the Roku unnecessary?  

I'm loving my new KSO, but I'm afraid my hubby is beginning to wonder if it's going to save us money, or *cost* us money   (seeing as how we weren't even considering a Roku until this offer).


----------



## Flechette

I love my Wii, but accessing Netflix thru it is a severe pain in the butt - or at least it was.  I haven't tried in months.  

Accessing Amazon on Demand and Netflix thru my panasonic bluray player tho is a breeze.

My husband uses something called Play-On to access netflix and a bunch of other stuff thru the Xbox 360 (we're not gold members, so paying a onetime fee worked out better for us)
PLayon let's us stream from computer to TV.  However it is a bit buggy, and not HD.

A friend has Xbox Live and that is an easy setup too~

I was debating the Roku for our second bedroom tv, but we so rarely have overnight visitors there's not much point to it, and our main TV and master bedroom TV are covered

Hope that helps some!

edit to add--

huuby said to say that if we had a network bridge our Samsung TV could access the Netflix, AoD etc too - but since the bluray player has wifi and does the same thing - he hasn't bothered...and I hope that makes sense to someone  I don't quite follow it~


----------



## Atunah

I use my Wii for Netflix and it is very very easy. It used to require a disk, now its just a little download and thats that. 
Very nice interface too. I guess it depends on ones internet, but I don't have any interuptions, no skipping, always smooth and perfect. Been impressed with that part of it. 

I think though Wii is not capable of true HD streaming, but not being able to do a side by side, I have no clue how different it would look. 

I still would like a Roku down the line for all the other stuff it does. Plus, I found out they have a channel that plays german news Tageschau. I used to have the International News Channel that had that, but its long gone.


----------



## bashfulreader

Thanks Flechette and Atunah.    I'm still not sure how much we'd use it, but I'm starting to feel slightly more "in the loop".  Gosh, I used to think we were so up-to-date with our HDTV, bluray player and A/V amp and speaker system.  I guess we're behind the times if we aren't "streaming" anything.  

Well, at least I know I'm up-to-date in the book world, with my Kindle.


----------



## Flechette

Today's Special Offer is $100 giftcard with approved Amazon Visa application

We got approved


----------



## tubemonkey

Flechette said:


> Today's Special Offer is $100 giftcard with approved Amazon Visa application


I was hoping it would be the Audible offer. Now I'll have to wait until Saturday.


----------



## MrTsMom

Flechette said:


> Today's Special Offer is $100 giftcard with approved Amazon Visa application
> 
> We got approved


This is the one I've been looking for! Thanks!


----------



## katy32

Still waiting for the lighted cover.....


----------



## teralpar

katy32 said:


> Still waiting for the lighted cover.....


Me too!!! I ordered the Roku on Sunday, and it's being delivered today!!


----------



## emathieu

I received my Roku XD today and set it up and it is great!  I was going to pick up a second AppleTV for the bed room (I have one in the Living Room), but decided to get the Roku since at that price it was a no brainer for me.

Overall, I'm very pleased with it.

Now I'm just waiting for the Audible deal...


----------



## katy32

Hopefully if they keep up with the 4 days between offers we will have a new offer on Saturday.  I would prefer if it was the lighted cover, but would be happy with the audible offer too.  Come on AMAZON don't let us down!


----------



## teralpar

katy32 said:


> Hopefully if they keep up with the 4 days between offers we will have a new offer on Saturday. I would prefer if it was the lighted cover, but would be happy with the audible offer too. Come on AMAZON don't let us down!


I vote for the *lighted cover*!!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'll go through the folder later this afternoon and see what's there... Won't give me any ideas of what's next, but I can compare it to what has already been shown. Maybe there are new offers in there to give us more things to look forward to.


----------



## meljackson

This special offers kindle is making me SPEND money! 

Melissa


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I've done the steps to see the folder of offers on my kindle. There are a lot there, but most are repeats (for the Amazon Visa card, some just saying you get 3x points for Amazon purchases, and then the $100 GC for getting an Amazon Visa) and Olay and Buick ads. Also lots listing the perks of renting a room with a Visa card, or something like that. But there are a few goodies... (drumroll please)...

6 audio books for $6
Buy $5 worth of Kindle Singles and get a $5 Amazon gift card
50% off the kindle lighted cover
$10 for a $30 credit in the Amazon Swim Store

Keep in mind there are 29 folders (ads/offers) so it's impossible to say how soon we'll see these offers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I've done the steps to see the folder of offers on my kindle. There are a lot there, but most are repeats (for the Amazon Visa card, some just saying you get 3x points for Amazon purchases, and then the $100 GC for getting an Amazon Visa) and Olay and Buick ads. Also lots listing the perks of renting a room with a Visa card, or something like that. But there are a few goodies... (drumroll please)...
> 
> 6 audio books for $6
> *Buy $5 worth of Kindle Singles and get a $5 Amazon gift card*
> 50% off the kindle lighted cover
> *$10 for a $30 credit in the Amazon Swim Store*
> 
> Keep in mind there are 29 folders (ads/offers) so it's impossible to say how soon we'll see these offers.


Oh, these two are new...


----------



## Flechette

Been meaning to ask - how do you view the special offer folder? 

I'm set up to see hidden files on the Kindle, but I haven't found the right folder apparently~


T.I.A.


----------



## Flechette

And right on Schedule  

6 audible books for $6


supposedly current audible members can switch to this plan ( $1 a month for 1 credit).

I had trouble doing so - but my account was on voluntary hold for 2 months.  I manually cancelled and still could not sign up online - so emailed Audible with my request.
We'll see how it goes.

Kinda Drats!  I wanted a new cover before I went on a trip....

edited for spelling

Still, it's an offer I can and will use


----------



## debml

I'm having trouble signing up, too. I am a former Audible member. The sign up process linked my former account with my Amazon account, then gave me an error message. Hopefully the email support will get me fixed up.


----------



## emathieu

Trouble here as well.  When it linked my Amazon account, the account details show that I have been an Audible member since 2002 ( ! ), but yet it shows nothing in the library and no previous purchases.  It looks like there is simply a problem with the special offer, as I did not previously have an Audible account.

I've shot off an email to the Audible folks, so we'll see how it goes.  This is the first SO that I have had any problems with.


----------



## KindleGirl

When I just tried to sign up it said it was having trouble signing me up. Then it said the offer was for those that were not current members. Anyone else having any luck signing up if you are already a member?


----------



## MrTsMom

I'm on hold with their CS right now. It would be nice if she had at least a basic grasp of the English language.

Hopefully they'll be able to get things ironed out. The lady I'm talking with is clueless about this offer and the qualifications. She actually told me that I couldn't take advantage of it if I didn't have an account! First of all, I cancelled my membership so that I COULD take advantage of it. So, I do have an account there (which we verified when the call first started). Secondly, obviously she has no idea of what the qualifications are for this offer. I had to read it for her, word for word (at her request). Kindle CS has me spoiled.

I wonder if their chat operators are any better...

After 10 minutes on hold, she came back and said that the offer was only for people who had never been Audible members before. Um...no...that's NOT what the offer says! On hold again while she goes to check.

After a total of 25 minutes, they finally decided that this was indeed an issue! However, they (the phone CS) can't do anything about it. She opened a ticket, and sometime Monday or Tuesday, someone should be getting back to me.

If, indeed, the SO K3 is their best seller, I think they're going to have a lot of disgruntled customers today!


----------



## MichelleR

Flechette said:


> supposedly current audilbe members can switch to this plan ( $1 a month for 1 credit).


Where do you see that? It's telling me that I have to be a new member. I'd like to take advantage of it if I can.

_Thanks for Your Interest in 6 for 6

We're having some trouble getting you signed up for the offer.

Remember:

You can only take advantage of 6 for 6 if you have a Kindle with Special Offers registered to your account, are not a current Audible member, or if you haven't taken this offer before.

If you meet these criteria, we're happy to get you into the offer now. Just email us or call 1-888-283-5051 (USA and Canada) or 973-820-0400 (International). Our hours of operation are Monday-Friday, 9AM-10PM ET, and Saturday, 10AM-7PM ET.
_


----------



## emathieu

I'm working with someone on the support LivePerson chat currently.  Will report back what the outcome is.


----------



## tubemonkey

MichelleR said:


> Where do you see that? It's telling me that I have to be a new member. I'd like to take advantage of it if I can.





> Limit one discounted membership per Kindle with Special Offers customer. You must have or open an account on Audible.com to participate. If you sign up for this discounted membership and are a current member of one of Audible's AudibleListener membership plans, your current Audible membership plan will terminate as of the date you sign up for the discounted membership.


http://www.audible.com/t1-646/lp646?source_code=AMZOR903GBN040611&bp_ua=yes


----------



## emathieu

Okay, so I just got off the chat with "Jeremy" and the problem is a widespread one, and a problem with the promotion itself.  He said they hope to have it fixed soon and he would contact me via email to let me know.

He said that he has personally gotten about 10 support chats about this issue today.

So, I guess we all just hang in there and wait for them to get it resolved.


----------



## MichelleR

Thanks, Tubemonkey. I'll wait a couple days to see if they untangle it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Ironically, i haven't been an Audible member since last year (and that was just the $9.95/hr thing) and today i discovered I'm going to have a few books to get. I could use this 6 for $6. Humph.

But, I see that it says on audible that you retain your books even after you cancel. Is that true of all accounts? They were beating me up last year to renew, saying i would lose access to my books if i didn't do the renewal. It really ticked me off, I literally did not have $10 that week.

I haven't tried our Audible books since then, I just have figured they wouldn't work. If they will work I will put some on DDs kindle when I ever get to order it (she was just cute, asking me if i could put the book I had her sample on it... Then looked at the picture of the Kindle on amazon and said how pretty it was! I think she would be my major reader if her vision problems didn't get in her way!)

On an aside, I thought it was interesting that the first book I need is $10.95 from amazon, $13.96 from audible and $10.95 from iTunes. Honestly, I will buy it from iTunes to avoid audible at this point.


----------



## emathieu

Just wanted to let everyone know that they got the Audible SO working now.  I just completed the signup.


----------



## debml

I just checked my Audible account and I still have access to my books from my membership 2+ years ago. Oddly, when I first signed in this morning it labeled me as a member, even though I cancelled long ago. (I haven't paid, nor have I received any book credits in that time.) I'm now not labeled as a member since I tried enable the SO.

I'm off to try the SO again to see if it will work for me now...


----------



## Flechette

I got an email stating I am eligible for this offer, but the offer doesn't start til May 23rd.  If I email them back Monday, I should be set ;-}

Sorry everyone else had trouble too- kinda glad I wasn't the only one tho


----------



## MichelleR

Okay, it worked.


----------



## Flechette

Likewise!

Maybe it wasn't such a great idea to start the offer on a Saturday   too many people off and only CS working~


----------



## bashfulreader

Thanks to the guinea pigs that complained to Audible.com so they would get this issue fixed. 

I'll just add my success story. Just now, I clicked on the link from my special offers e-mail. It took me to a log-in page where I typed in my password (I'm already an Audible.com member). It gave me a warning box that I was about to switch my standard gold membership to this special 6-month membership for $6.00. I said yes, and that was it. Couldn't be easier.

And now it's official - my KSO has not only paid for itself, but I'm actually ahead!


----------



## tubemonkey

bashfulreader said:


> I'll just add my success story. Just now, I clicked on the link from my special offers e-mail. It took me to a log-in page where I typed in my password (I'm already an Audible.com member). It gave me a warning box that I was about to switch my standard gold membership to this special 6-month membership for $6.00. I said yes, and that was it. Couldn't be easier.


I signed up for the 30-day trial and downloaded two free audiobooks. I'll convert it to the six month KSO offer before the deadline (24 Jun). In the end, I'll end up with 8 audiobooks for $6.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Flechette said:


> Been meaning to ask - how do you view the special offer folder?
> 
> I'm set up to see hidden files on the Kindle, but I haven't found the right folder apparently~
> 
> T.I.A.


Not only do you have to tell it to show "hidden folders" but also uncheck (on a Windows PC) "Hide Protected operating system files" (this is all under Folder Options). Then, the ads are in system/.assets.


----------



## katy32

hopefully the lighted cover will come on Wed.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Flechette

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Not only do you have to tell it to show "hidden folders" but also uncheck (on a Windows PC) "Hide Protected operating system files" (this is all under Folder Options). Then, the ads are in system/.assets.


Thanks so much!

I didn't see anything that had not already been listed here, I did start to wonder how much of my KSO memory those things are taking up tho 

<cough> seeing as I had like 20 non-standard screensavers on my K2 I'm probably still ahead of the game lol~


----------



## Flechette

katy32 said:


> hopefully the lighted cover will come on Wed. Fingers crossed.


Probably - I just went thru the pain of converting an Oberon corner system K2 cover to a velcro one for my K3 + spent some time carving styrofoam corners to take up the slack of my M-Edge K2 Guardian case so my K3 fits (rather nicely actually)....

Having done all this - of course the cover will show up next lol!


----------



## KindleGirl

katy32 said:


> hopefully the lighted cover will come on Wed. Fingers crossed.


I'm hoping for this as well...I'll cross my fingers also.


----------



## labread

I do not have a KSO, just a regular K3.  I woke up to this 6 for 6 Audible offer on a web page.  (It's actually a little freaky since I put my computer to sleep when I went to bed and  wasn't on that page, but when I woke it up, there it was staring at me.)  I do not see a date restriction on the main page.  I'm surprised they would be offering the same deal to non-KSO customers at the same time.  Sort of takes away the "special offers" part, doesn't it?


----------



## gai-jin

katy32 said:


> hopefully the lighted cover will come on Wed. Fingers crossed.


That would be great, since I just received mine on Saturday I should be able to order at the half price and return the full price one.


----------



## annelb

When I tried to get the SO of 6 books from Audible by putting in my Amazon email and password, I was told I already had an account. Problem is, I never have had an Audible account. A chat with CS quickly straightened out the problem - whatever the problem was. 

I was pleased to see that I can download the books on devices other than my Kindle. Says ok to put on up to 4 devices. I would rather have them on my ipod so I can listen through the car speakers. 

Does the Kindle hook up to car speakers through a cassette like the ipod does?


----------



## MichelleR

You should be able to play your Kindle through the car speakers, but how that happens depends on your car.


----------



## luvmy4brats

labread said:


> I do not have a KSO, just a regular K3. I woke up to this 6 for 6 Audible offer on a web page. (It's actually a little freaky since I put my computer to sleep when I went to bed and wasn't on that page, but when I woke it up, there it was staring at me.) I do not see a date restriction on the main page. I'm surprised they would be offering the same deal to non-KSO customers at the same time. Sort of takes away the "special offers" part, doesn't it?


It should say somewhere on the offer that you must have a SO Kindle registered to your Amazon account to take advantage of it.


----------



## labread

Luvmy4brats said:


> It should say somewhere on the offer that you must have a SO Kindle registered to your Amazon account to take advantage of it.


You are absolutely right. I hadn't scrolled far enough down the page to see the promotion terms, but it does say one discounted membership per KSO. That makes perfect sense and is certainly how it should be. I'm glad I hadn't planned on taking advantage of it, though! I'm still perplexed as to how that page opened on its own for me.


----------



## tubemonkey

labread said:


> You are absolutely right. I hadn't scrolled far enough down the page to see the promotion terms, but it does say one discounted membership per KSO. That makes perfect sense and is certainly how it should be. I'm glad I hadn't planned on taking advantage of it, though! I'm still perplexed as to how that page opened on its own for me.


It's Amazon's way of enticing you to buy a KSO so you can take advantage of this wonderful offer.


----------



## tubemonkey

The lighted cover just came up for 50% off. That's another $30 savings.

Not only is my KSO free, but I'm now $61 ahead. Not bad for putting up with those evil ads.


----------



## Flechette

It's also an immediate coupon/offer - so I can get one before vacation 

No waiting for another email!

Now to work out the KSO 3G swap  lol!


----------



## KindleGirl

Woohoo! Been waiting on the cover offer and I've already placed my order. Can't wait for it to arrive.


----------



## Flechette

<cough>

well turns out hubby really wants a K3, and since 3G won't do him any good when he deploys, he gets the K3SO wifi and I'm simply ordering a new K3SO 3G 

His K2 is on the fritz anyway, so at least he'll have a solid one while he's away~

and that $100 credit from the Amazon credit card came in handy lol!


----------



## katy32

WHOHOOOOO!!!!!! Finally the lighted cover.  I ordered apple green and sprung for the overnight shipping!


----------



## kindlegrl81

My daughter will be very happy, I won't let her take her Kindle out of the house until it is in a cover and I wouldn't buy her a different cover since I knew this deal would be coming out soon.

One blue lighted cover is on it's way and should be here on Friday


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I thought the KSO was WiFi only?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ProfCrash said:


> I thought the KSO was WiFi only?


Yesterday they released a 3G special offer Kindle at $164. Announced on FaceBook, among other things. . .there's a link at the to of KB to buy. . . .


----------



## tiggeerrific

I ordered pink!


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yesterday they released a 3G special offer Kindle at $164. Announced on FaceBook, among other things. . .there's a link at the to of KB to buy. . . .


Cool. Still wouldn't buy one but cool.


----------



## teralpar

katy32 said:


> WHOHOOOOO!!!!!! Finally the lighted cover. I ordered apple green and sprung for the overnight shipping!


I am sooo excited!!! I sprung for the overnight shipping as well (I got the steel blue one)!


----------



## gai-jin

I contacted customer service via chat and asked if they could give me the 50% off deal on the cover I ordered last week.  They said there was no way for them to apply the discount after the order had been delivered, but then said what they could do is to issue me a refund of $29.99 for that order.  I suppose it's all in how it's worded, but they gave me exactly what I wanted.


----------



## teralpar

gai-jin said:


> I contacted customer service via chat and asked if they could give me the 50% off deal on the cover I ordered last week. They said there was no way for them to apply the discount after the order had been delivered, but then said what they could do is to issue me a refund of $29.99 for that order. I suppose it's all in how it's worded, but they gave me exactly what I wanted.


Gotta love Amazon's Customer Service!!!!!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Do you think if I ordered the Kindle now that I would be able to take advantage of the 50% off cover offer?


----------



## MichelleR

Lizzarddance said:


> Do you think if I ordered the Kindle now that I would be able to take advantage of the 50% off cover offer?


I can't say for sure, but the offers seem to run for several days.


----------



## kimdle

Lizzarddance said:


> Do you think if I ordered the Kindle now that I would be able to take advantage of the 50% off cover offer?


Its available until the 28th


----------



## Lizzarddance

kimdle said:


> Its available until the 28th


 Thanks! Ordering it now!


----------



## emathieu

Well, this morning we got the $5 Gift Card for $5 in purchases on Kindle Singles offer.  I've actually never purchased any Kindle Singles.  Will take a look and see if anything piques my interest.  I'll probably buy a few since they will be "free" once I get the gift card.


----------



## shacar

I received my Kindle SO yesterday, can someone tell me how to take advantage of the offers I see on the screensaver?


----------



## luvmy4brats

shacar said:


> I received my Kindle SO yesterday, can someone tell me how to take advantage of the offers I see on the screensaver?


Go to your home page and click on the link on the bottom. Then click on the link on the page that pops up an dit will send the offer to the email address your Kindle is registered to.


----------



## MichelleR

If the offer you want is no longer showing on the screensaver or on the strip, hit menu from the homepage and one of the options will be to View Special Offers. You should be able to them access any offers you've received that are still valid.


----------



## Lizzarddance

Make sure the wireless is on. Move your cursor down to the deal at the bottom of the page and click on it. The next page will have a link for you to click on and you will receive an email with a code.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

emathieu said:


> Well, this morning we got the $5 Gift Card for $5 in purchases on Kindle Singles offer. I've actually never purchased any Kindle Singles. Will take a look and see if anything piques my interest. I'll probably buy a few since they will be "free" once I get the gift card.


Well... MOSTLY free. Since you have to buy $5 worth of books and they are mostly $0.99, if you buy 5 you've only spent $4.95. So you'll have to buy a 6th, bringing your total to $5.94. So $5 worth of books for $0.94. 

Just don't forget to buy enough so you hit $5!


----------



## bashfulreader

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Well... MOSTLY free. Since you have to buy $5 worth of books and they are mostly $0.99, if you buy 5 you've only spent $4.95. So you'll have to buy a 6th, bringing your total to $5.94. So $5 worth of books for $0.94.
> 
> Just don't forget to buy enough so you hit $5!


Yes, I noticed that - no way to just buy $5.00 worth, though I still think it's a good deal. This might be what my hubby was talking about, when he said all these "special offers" are going to end up "costing" me money, instead of saving money. Of course, I'm more of the "glass half full" type then he is. I'll just keep some of these great deals to myself.


----------



## katy32

is anyone else having a problem buying their books from Audible?  I paid the $6, but now my credits are mia


----------



## emathieu

katy32 said:


> is anyone else having a problem buying their books from Audible? I paid the $6, but now my credits are mia


You only get one credit per month on the 6 for $6 deal, so if you have already downloaded one audiobook you won't have another credit available until the next month.


----------



## SamIam

emathieu said:


> You only get one credit per month on the 6 for $6 deal, so if you have already downloaded one audiobook you won't have another credit available until the next month.


had that happen to me the first month then I figured it out


----------



## kimdle

katy32 said:


> is anyone else having a problem buying their books from Audible? I paid the $6, but now my credits are mia


I purchased a book using my crediut but when I checked my order history it said it charged me $18.xx for it. I know I applied the credit to my order so I called them and they refunded me and had me re-order again, this time it used the credit.


----------



## katy32

kimdle said:


> I purchased a book using my crediut but when I checked my order history it said it charged me $18.xx for it. I know I applied the credit to my order so I called them and they refunded me and had me re-order again, this time it used the credit.


I had to call them as well, but they found my order so its all straightened out now


----------



## katy32

I ordered my ROKU yesterday, I'm so excited!  I know I'm a bit late to jump on this one but I did the math and am getting rid of cable so hopefully this will be a good solution.


----------



## KindleGirl

The offer for today is 20% off an HDTV from Amazon....select major brands. Not something I will use, but I guess if you're in the market for one, it would be a good deal.


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, nice, wish I'd known that.  I might have purchased an SO just for that.  Spent $600 on a new HDTV just a couple weeks ago - that would have paid for the K3!


----------



## happyme

Hey, I didn't quite get what are you trying to say. How can you get worth $30 for $10?


----------



## kindlegrl81

happyme said:


> Hey, I didn't quite get what are you trying to say. How can you get worth $30 for $10?


If you have the Kindle with special offers, every 4 days Amazon will send you a new offer. You just have to click on the "special offers" option on the menu to see what offers are available.

I believe the $30 for $10 was for Amazon's denim shop but that offer has expired.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The latest is "save 25% on endless.com" and in the corner it says "shoes and more".


----------



## Flechette

Heya!

Todays offer is $50 off $100 for Strathwood Furniture


We had just bought a new HDTV in early May, but we did think the 20% off was a nice offer


----------



## kcmay

katy32 said:


> $10 for a $20 amazon gift card


I hope they offer this again soon. I just got Kindle #2, a K3-SO. My first special offer was the deal from Best Buy for a $15 gift card.


----------



## Flechette

kcmay said:


> I hope they offer this again soon. I just got Kindle #2, a K3-SO. My first special offer was the deal from Best Buy for a $15 gift card.


Nice! what was the fine print onthe offer? ie what did you have to do to get it?

I've gone thru the folder of my KSO and didn't see anything for best buy, tho there was another $10 for $20 Amazon gc in there - maybe we're starting to get a mix of offers?


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Flechette said:


> Nice! what was the fine print onthe offer? ie what did you have to do to get it?
> 
> I've gone thru the folder of my KSO and didn't see anything for best buy, tho there was another $10 for $20 Amazon gc in there - maybe we're starting to get a mix of offers?


I wonder if it was a BB offer for buying it there?

I haven't seen anyone else mention a BB offer and that would be strange to me to have amazon sending you to spend your money elsewhere.


----------



## kimdle

TraceyC/FL said:


> I wonder if it was a BB offer for buying it there?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else mention a BB offer and that would be strange to me to have amazon sending you to spend your money elsewhere.


Yes, its a BB promo when you buy it in the store. Its not a special offer from Amazon.

ETA The promo was going on last week (6/5 through 6/11)


----------



## LauraB

TraceyC/FL said:


> I wonder if it was a BB offer for buying it there?
> 
> I haven't seen anyone else mention a BB offer and that would be strange to me to have amazon sending you to spend your money elsewhere.


I think one of the ways Amazon is making money off this is to _ sell the ad space_ on the kindle s.o.


----------



## kcmay

kimdle said:


> Yes, its a BB promo when you buy it in the store. Its not a special offer from Amazon.
> 
> ETA The promo was going on last week (6/5 through 6/11)


Exactly. Got it on the last day of the promo. The e-ink on the K3 is improved over the K2. I'm glad I picked one up and wish I hadn't waited so long.


----------



## KindleGirl

Today's offer is $10 for $30 (or $20 off) in the Amazon swim shop.


----------



## MichelleR

If anyone does the AdMash -- the app to pick which version of an ad you prefer -- they asked which version of a $15 off a skin ad looked better. So, I imagine that's coming up. Well, it was $15 off if you spend $20, but I have to imagine $19.99 counts.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

MichelleR said:


> If anyone does the AdMash -- the app to pick which version of an ad you prefer -- they asked which version of a $15 off a skin ad looked better. So, I imagine that's coming up. Well, it was $15 off if you spend $20, but I have to imagine $19.99 counts.


I just downloaded it, I had forgotten about it!

I had the skin one, and a $25 off of $50 in camping stuff. Along with a boatload of cover girl ones. Not really into the ones with faces on them.... And DD isn't liking the swimming one for some reason. She wants the Buick curvy road and visa wine cellar/library back!

I think on the offer for the singles $19.99 wasn't close enough, so that could stink on that one..... I have a use for the current swimming one. I'm really waiting for the $10 for $20 GC, I'm guessing that will be the next one for fathers day??


----------



## TraceyC/FL

2 new offers today!

The $10 for $20 gift card (redeem by July 21 I believe without checking), and when i did the view Special Offers I see there is one for tools.

Get $20 off of tools at amazon when you spend $30 or more. I just now emailed it to myself so I don't know when it needs to be used by. I might be able to pick up a new cordless drill (or a cheaper battery for mine!).

Both of these need to be emailed by June 21.


----------



## sebat

On the $10 for $20 gift card...just an FYI...don't do what I did...

I've got an email into KCS right now.  I put the card into my cart from the email and immediately applied the discount code.  I then noticed that it was using my balance to pay for the gift card.  I went in to change than and now it says that I have already used the promotional code but I don't show a purchase for the gift card. :-(


----------



## MpwdMom

Maybe it hasn't updated.  Did you click confirm for the purchase?


----------



## sebat

MpwdMom said:


> Maybe it hasn't updated. Did you click confirm for the purchase?


Yes, no purchase shows.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . you can't buy a gift card with a gift card balance. . . . .


----------



## Flechette

actually I think you HAVE to use your gift balance first.  I ran into the same issue the last time this came up;  I started to buy and then realized it was coming from my gift card balance and went to change it... the purchase wouldn't go thru on the credit card but could and did go thru on the gift card payment option.  It's annoying but works out the same overall

have a $30 gc credit w/ amazon - buy the $20 for $10,  $30 - $10 + $20 = $40

Try buying again using your gc balance and the promo code should work.  I switched it back and forth several times before I gave up and just used the gc~


----------



## sebat

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . you can't buy a gift card with a gift card balance. . . . .


I've bought gift cards before with a balance on the account without any problems in the past. I always reload when we get below $10 in the account. I wouldn't have had a problem if I would have remembered to change my purchase method before I applied the promo code.

They sent me a reply back to try it again and it still came out of the balance, so I'm getting the $10 credit and spent $10 of my balance to equal my $20 gift card. Not exactly what I wanted but at least I got the free $10.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Speaking of gift card balances I have a book i want to buy, but I don't want to spend DD's birthday gift card money.... I wish i could turn off one touch for buying. I guess I will go see if it is on iTunes.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

TraceyC/FL said:


> Speaking of gift card balances I have a book i want to buy, but I don't want to spend DD's birthday gift card money.... I wish i could turn off one touch for buying. I guess I will go see if it is on iTunes.


Are you talking about a Kindle Book you want to buy? While you can't turn off one click for Kindle books you can note how much it cost and buy a gift card to make it up. My brother and I share an account and we do this all the time -- I keep track of what he spends and when his balance gets low I advise him and he sends me another gift card.

And, of course, if you're buying something else you can put it in the shopping cart instead of using one click which will let you change the payment methord.


----------



## kcmay

OK, I'm ticked. I saw the offer for a $20 gift card for $10 on my kindle so I had it send the email. I clicked the link in the email on my computer (not on the kindle), and forgot to enter the discount code, so it charged me the full $20. I canceled that order, then started the process again, this time entering the discount code. It told me this code has already been used. HUH?! Is this sort of snafu common when redeeming the offers? This was my first time, so I'm not happy. :|


----------



## LauraB

Kcmay, call kindle cs, not basic amazon, and explain what happened. I've done it and they were able to look things up and sent me a different code. Worth a try.


----------



## kcmay

I wrote to them. Their response was to go ahead and spend $20 to buy the gift cert, then email them my receipt and they'd refund me $10. Um... no. I'll wait for the next time the offer comes around. To me it's nuts that they'd make people jump through hoops like that. Their explanation was that there was a technical glitch with the codes. :/


----------



## debml

I didn't get a tools offer! Just the gift card deal.


----------



## MpwdMom

Got the tools offer but I didn't click for the email.  Am I out of luck or can I retrieve it somehow?


----------



## sebat

The tools offer is still showing up on my KSO.  From the "home screen"  click on "menu" and then "view special offers".  Today is the last day for the offer but you should still be able to access it from there.


----------



## Flechette

Sat was kinda funny....  Hubby rarely turns on the wifi on his - so I'm all excited about the new offers and he doesn't have any.  He hadn't turned on wifi since May 25 and didn't have any of the new offers lol

So while you can get new offers as screensavers w/out wifi or 3G, you (logically) do need to turn on wifi/3G occassionally to get the offers into Kindle memory 

I was and am so excited to see the $20 for $10 offer again, easily my favorite so far


----------



## maries

LauraB said:


> Kcmay, call kindle cs, not basic amazon, and explain what happened. I've done it and they were able to look things up and sent me a different code. Worth a try.


I had to do this and they say it is straightened out but still waiting for the GC to be sent to me. It used my gift card balance too for the purchase.


----------



## debml

Strange. I have 2 Visa ads/offers, the $20 gift card offer and Olay. And my wireless is on. I don't know that I needed the tools offer, but I would have looked at it at least.


----------



## kimdle

kcmay said:


> I wrote to them. Their response was to go ahead and spend $20 to buy the gift cert, then email them my receipt and they'd refund me $10. Um... no. I'll wait for the next time the offer comes around. To me it's nuts that they'd make people jump through hoops like that. Their explanation was that there was a technical glitch with the codes. :/


I would call back again and speak to a different CS person. Its amazing how different their solutions can be.


----------



## buyonamazon

Thanks! Worked for me


----------



## Flechette

Okay a little weird:


offer 1 $20 off GPS units at Amazon
Offer 2 : promo credit of $10 when you buy a Kindle Bestseller


Offer 1 is a screensaver, but not on my special offer list on the Kindle~

hmmm


----------



## TraceyC/FL

We don't appear to have the GPS screen saver on the device.

Got the $10 one, wifi was off and it loaded on a sync. There is a typo in the text.... The 25th is NOT Wednesday!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Exactly HOW is a person supposed to sort thru 3900 books and choose? Unless you start from the list you have no clue if a book is on it.... At one point I got it broken out clicking on the pages at the bottom, but then the top changed from the special offers sort and I wasn't sure if what i was reading was on the list.

With 3900 books this deserved something more.... I'm not sure what, but more. I feel lost.

Eta: I'm getting it to sort now, and can select categories to view... But it wasn't doing this a few minutes ago. I'd still like to have something on the book page verifying it is part of the promo!

No wonder they gave themselves until august to issue the credit!


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> offer 1 $20 off GPS units at Amazon
> 
> hmmm


I don't have this one. I'll be really bummed when I get it. I just bought a new GPS from Amazon because my old one died.


----------



## tubemonkey

On cue, both offers dropped on my Special Offers page and for the first time, I had five instead of the usual four. I then claimed both and received the emails. Shortly thereafter, the GPS offer dropped off the Special Offers page. Now it's nowhere to be seen. Weird.

Not sure I'll even redeem the GPS offer. I don't need a car GPS; I have Google Maps on my iPod touch. What I really wanted was the Tool offer I never received.


----------



## MichelleR

TraceyC/FL said:


> Exactly HOW is a person supposed to sort thru 3900 books and choose?


Has this happened to anyone else? I clicked on the link in the email and was going through the pages. About 4 pages in, it went from giving me special offers to showing all Kindle books. That might not be too great for people not paying attention.


----------



## kimdle

MichelleR said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? I clicked on the link in the email and was going through the pages. About 4 pages in, it went from giving me special offers to showing all Kindle books. That might not be too great for people not paying attention.


Yes it just happened to me, I thought I was going crazy. I looked through the list earlier and it didn't do it but when I did now it did. I came here to see if I was the only one.


----------



## chiefs1313

if anyone still has the kindle lighted case 50% off code, I would be willing to trade the power tools code or gps code if you want. please let me know.


----------



## koland

chiefs1313 said:


> if anyone still has the kindle lighted case 50% off code, I would be willing to trade the power tools code or gps code if you want. please let me know.


The offers state the codes are non-transferable....


----------



## sebat

MichelleR said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? I clicked on the link in the email and was going through the pages. About 4 pages in, it went from giving me special offers to showing all Kindle books. That might not be too great for people not paying attention.


I just figured it out...click on "Kindle with Special Offers Qualifying eBooks" and it will lock it in.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

The thing with the sort happened to me this morning, I thought i was losing it!

I never made it thru the list obviously, but i did make it thru a few categories finally....

Of course, I might be in trouble because of a gift card balance of DD's. I don't have all of that in the budget to spend right now....


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> The thing with the sort happened to me this morning, I thought i was losing it!
> 
> I never made it thru the list obviously, but i did make it thru a few categories finally....
> 
> Of course, I might be in trouble because of a gift card balance of DD's. I don't have all of that in the budget to spend right now....


I'm on book #1297. I have yet to see anything I really want to read. There's lots of romance, erotica, religious fiction and series were they aren't offering book 1 as part of the deal. I've almost convinced myself that I'm working too hard for $10.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

sebat said:


> I'm on book #1297. I have yet to see anything I really want to read. There's lots of romance, erotica, religious fiction and series were they aren't offering book 1 as part of the deal. I've almost convinced myself that I'm working too hard for $10.


I'm actually in the opposite boat.... I could spend the $10, the whole gift card balance... And then hit the bank account! LOL!! But i have a bunch of books that I have been putting off buying in book format for awhile. A BUNCH of kids books I'd like to have on there... And some for me.

I found the series i was looking for did normally have book 1 if i did a search on the subgroup for it, so be sure to try that.


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> I'm actually in the opposite boat.... I could spend the $10, the whole gift card balance... And then hit the bank account! LOL!! But i have a bunch of books that I have been putting off buying in book format for awhile. A BUNCH of kids books I'd like to have on there... And some for me.
> 
> I found the series i was looking for did normally have book 1 if i did a search on the subgroup for it, so be sure to try that.


Thanks, I'll have to try that. I think I'm disappointed because I have 46 book in my wishlist at the moment and not a single one is part of this deal.


----------



## koland

The GPS deal should be back, for those that missed it.


----------



## katy32

I was sad i didn't get the tools offer, I could really use a few things, didn't get the gps one either.  Turned wireless off and back on, downloaded a book, synced etc and still nothing
'


----------



## meljackson

Can you buy one book from the SO list or do you have to buy 10.00 worth of books?

Melissa


----------



## MichelleR

Your purchase has to add up to $10 -- whether it takes you one purchase or two. Actually, 9.99 is probably good enough since I notice the wording of these offers tend to round up, but watch me be wrong.   I think they might be counting on people making another purchase, just to be safe.


----------



## dablab

I have a book or so that I would purchase, but can you turn off your gift card as the default method of pmt.  In the terms and cond it states that you can't use a gift card balance to pay for the promotion and I have my $20 gift card balance from the last promotion.  Any ideas.

Dot


----------



## koland

They are sticklers for the rules - 9.99 is not $10 or more (just as with the singles, you had to get to $5.95 to get to the "spend $5, get $5 gc).



MichelleR said:


> Your purchase has to add up to $10 -- whether it takes you one purchase or two. Actually, 9.99 is probably good enough since I notice the wording of these offers tend to round up, but watch me be wrong.  I think they might be counting on people making another purchase, just to be safe.


----------



## Flechette

dablab said:


> I have a book or so that I would purchase, but can you turn off your gift card as the default method of pmt. In the terms and cond it states that you can't use a gift card balance to pay for the promotion and I have my $20 gift card balance from the last promotion. Any ideas.
> 
> Dot


call kindle customer service and have them "repress"/ "delete" your gift card balance and promo credits, stay on the phone, buy your book with Visa, then have them restore your credits.

I did this the last time and frankly it is a ridiculous exercise. Another cs said thay Amazon doesn't want a work around for this, they figure you'll spend your balances in order to take advantage of an offer like this~

YMMV


----------



## kindlegrl81

Is anyone else somewhat irritated Amazon would put up a special offer that you can't use GCs on directly after putting up a $20 for $10 GC offer?  I know they are company out to make money but that just seems like a ***** thing to do.


----------



## sebat

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is anyone else somewhat irritated Amazon would put up a special offer that you can't use GCs on directly after putting up a $20 for $10 GC offer? I know they are company out to make money but that just seems like a ***** thing to do.


This does irritate me a little bit. I won't be taking advantage of it.

At the same time, I'm thrilled! I emailed them about the GPS offer and the fact I had just purchased one of the qualifying GPS a week ago and they refunded me the $20!


----------



## SamIam

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is anyone else somewhat irritated Amazon would put up a special offer that you can't use GCs on directly after putting up a $20 for $10 GC offer? I know they are company out to make money but that just seems like a ***** thing to do.


ya it kind of does


----------



## TraceyC/FL

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is anyone else somewhat irritated Amazon would put up a special offer that you can't use GCs on directly after putting up a $20 for $10 GC offer? I know they are company out to make money but that just seems like a ***** thing to do.


I am... But I haven't redeemed that offer yet so that is good.

BUT, DD got a $30 GC for her birthday on the 13th.... She's spent $3 so far. I might end up missing this offer just because of that balance coupled with the $20 I want to take advantage of. My budget can't spend that much this month just to get $10.

The thing is, this will be a loss for them.... I have number of the on the list I'd like to buy under the offer, and would probably go over the $10. Oh well for them....


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> The thing is, this will be a loss for them.... I have number of the on the list I'd like to buy under the offer, and would probably go over the $10. Oh well for them....


We have to remember that we are the early adopters of the KSO. It's going to take awhile for them to iron out all the bugs. That might be the way they are thinking but if we email to let them see the error of their ways it will probably eventually get changed. One thing I've noticed is Amazon does listen to what we have to say and learns from their mistakes.

I'm also betting that, thanks to me, the next time they have an offer to purchase something at a discount one of the rules will be that previous purchased don't apply.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

sebat said:


> We have to remember that we are the early adopters of the KSO. It's going to take awhile for them to iron out all the bugs. That might be the way they are thinking but if we email to let them see the error of their ways it will probably eventually get changed. One thing I've noticed is Amazon does listen to what we have to say and learns from their mistakes.
> 
> I'm also betting that, thanks to me, the next time they have an offer to purchase something at a discount one of the rules will be that previous purchased don't apply.


I do need to email them about it.

And hey, if you were in your return period it was probably cheaper for them to just refund you the money than deal with a return/DEVO product.

But I'd really like the option to choose how to fund a purchase on ebooks.... Let me turn off the blasted one click thing. I'll mention that in my email... Again


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> And hey, if you were in your return period it was probably cheaper for them to just refund you the money than deal with a return/DEVO product.


That's how I phrased it too...I've had this GPS in my possession for 7 days, do I need to return it and place a new order to take advantage of this deal?  Honestly, I don't think I would have gone to the trouble but they didn't need to know that.

Now for the spend $10 to get $10 deal, I think I'll say something like... I would love to take advantage of this offer but I see that I cannot have a gift card balance to do so. I currently have over 500 unread books on my kindle so I have no desire to spend my entire GC balance just to get $10 free. As you can see from my previous purchases, I'll eventually use that balance plus spend quite a bit more. If you would like to entice me to spend $10 of my money now then you should have a way to turn off the GC balance on 1-click purchases!


----------



## MichelleR

koland said:


> They are sticklers for the rules - 9.99 is not $10 or more (just as with the singles, you had to get to $5.95 to get to the "spend $5, get $5 gc).


You very well could be right. I just noticed with other offers that the description of the offers were imprecise. On the album for $1 it was actually a code that gave a credit, like a gift card, probably based on the average album cost. After using it, I still had a couple dollars left over. The deal was better than the description, but the description was kept simple. With the audiobooks, I can't remember the exact wording, but for existing members the deal was better than stated -- basically, 6 months membership at $1 a month. While I would make sure to spend $10 or over, it wouldn't surprise me if the wording of the deal was another simplification -- OR if they meant what they said. If I were them, I'd avoid mentioning 9.99 though.


----------



## KindleGirl

kindlegrl81 said:


> Is anyone else somewhat irritated Amazon would put up a special offer that you can't use GCs on directly after putting up a $20 for $10 GC offer? I know they are company out to make money but that just seems like a ***** thing to do.


Yes, it irritates me as well, but we do have until July 9 to take advantage of the offer. At this point I am not planning on spending my entire balance, but since that is a couple weeks away it may happen and if so, I will be taking them up on the offer.


----------



## Flechette

$15 off $20 on Kindle skins, including Decalgirl, Gel, and skinit
$25 off $50 in Backpacking and Camping

and I just bought decalgirl last week~  wish I had remembered this was pending... gotta love senior moments at 41 

Buick ads are back, + Gucci watches at Endless


----------



## TraceyC/FL

DD spent the night at my parents, so I can't check to see if we got both of them yet. 

I may splurge for the skin!


----------



## kindlegrl81

I wont be using the $15 off skin promotion.  You have to spend $20 and pretty much all of the skins except the skinit brand are $19.99 or there about.  None of the skinit ones catch my fancy and I'm not going to buy two skins from another brand in order to take advantage of this deal.


----------



## luvmy4brats

kindlegrl81 said:


> I wont be using the $15 off skin promotion. You have to spend $20 and pretty much all of the skins except the skinit brand are $19.99 or there about. None of the skinit ones catch my fancy and I'm not going to buy two skins from another brand in order to take advantage of this deal.


I just bought a DecalGirl skin that was $19.99 and the promotion was applied.. I paid $4.99 for it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Luvmy4brats said:


> I just bought a DecalGirl skin that was $19.99 and the promotion was applied.. I paid $4.99 for it.


Thanks for posting that!!!


----------



## Flechette

the backpacking/camping items offered are surprising diverse - it includes roll up screens for your garage, canopies, lounge and stadium chairs etc  not just basic camping supplies~

I may find some item for this 4th weekend ;-}


----------



## SamIam




----------



## MamaProfCrash

People are always caught off guard at how many camping items can be used in day to day life. If they have headlamps for sale, I would totally pick one up. They let you have a great deal of light while retain use of both hands. Handy for reading and in case of an emergency.


----------



## katy32

The skin offer will be put to good use. I just found a nemo skin thats adorable, but I'm still looking. 

As for the camping gear, I just bought a tent 2 weeks ago so maybe a screen house....


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Well, I was ordering myself a phone case, so I figured I'd throw the skin on there since I was getting free shipping.

Only, stupid me, or stupid system, I applied the promo code... Then realized it was using all of DD's gift card balance again, so I unchecked the box, and it took the skin promo off too because it lumps them together.

Then when I tried to reapply it... It was already used... So the only way to get it back is using the gift card balance, and paying shipping.

Seriously, what a PITA. I was so irked about it that i didn't even think to just turn around and buy the gift card balance back (because then order i could afford too).

Ugh. I guess I will send them another email....


----------



## Steph H

Yeah, that's one of the worst things about their promo codes (not just the ones for these Special Orders, but *any* promo codes), not being able to use them separately from regular gift card balances.  I hate dat.

I received, but haven't yet redeemed, codes for the GPS deal and the Tools deal.  I'm not sure whether I'll end up using them or not; maybe if my GC balance is low again before they expire (not until late July).  I haven't bothered on the Skins code 'cause I don't like skins.  Good note above about what else can be gotten with the Camping code, if I still have that one I may click on it but then wait for a low GC balance before redeeming.  (As with the Camping deal, you can get things like flashlights and stuff in the Tools section, it doesn't have to be power tools or hand tools.)


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Looks like "save $10 in video games" and a repeat of the buy certain books with your visa and get $10.

It's too dark in here to read more than that on the screen! 

So basically, yet another one I can't take advantage of without spending all the GC balance. Thankfully I have a debit card from my credit union that is Visa, otherwise I'd be complaining about how my bank only issues MC! LOL!! (although I use the CU account as a clearing spot and couldn't buy anything more than a free book there right now!)

They are going to have to address this one click payment "problem" if they keep up these offers on the KSO. I wonder how many people take the time to complain about not being able to take advantage of the offers? Further complicated by the marriage of promotional offers tied to GC.

Anyway, I shall have to take the time again to express my displeasure at the whole one click/GC thing.


----------



## kimdle

Anyone else have trouble with the camping code? I tried to use it and no matter what I had in my cart, a message came up saying I could not apply the code to my order. I had to contact CS and they applied the promo after I placed my order but he said that one of my items was ineligble, but it was found through the link in my email   

Also, the $10 video game can be used on a game that costs $10


----------



## sebat

kimdle said:


> Also, the $10 video game can be used on a game that costs $10


I got this one. It's still $49 at our Best Buy. With the deal it came to $35.99 and free shipping. We love these stupid Lego games!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

sebat said:


> I got this one. It's still $49 at our Best Buy. With the deal it came to $35.99 and free shipping. We love these stupid Lego games!


I will have to remember that one, maybe get it and stash it for Christmas!

But then again.... Do we need another Lego wii game to suck up out time?!?! LOL!


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> I will have to remember that one, maybe get it and stash it for Christmas!
> 
> But then again.... Do we need another Lego wii game to suck up out time?!?! LOL!


  True.

I don't know if I'd buy it to save for Christmas. I bet it will be cheaper by then.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

sebat said:


> True.
> 
> I don't know if I'd buy it to save for Christmas. I bet it will be cheaper by then.


I dunno, the Lego ones take forever to drop in price it seems like... And it would probably only drop to $39.

I'll ponder it, I'm slighty broke at the moment!


----------



## Flechette

Monday July 4th offers

$5 credit towards movies and TV shows at Amazon VOD  (already used $1.99 lol)
Purchase  "Anything you Want" and get 200 songs for free
A New Buick ad... I think


----------



## KindleMom

sebat said:


> I got this one. It's still $49 at our Best Buy. With the deal it came to $35.99 and free shipping. We love these stupid Lego games!


We rented this from redbox. We had it 3 days - all 3 kids finished it in that time. $6 to rent total. If they want to play it again, I'll rent it again or wait until it's more affordable.

You wouldn't believe the hundreds of games we have that we purchased at $49-60 that are never used again once the kids have finished the game. I'm so glad redbox now rents video games.


----------



## sebat

KindleMom said:


> We rented this from redbox. We had it 3 days - all 3 kids finished it in that time. $6 to rent total. If they want to play it again, I'll rent it again or wait until it's more affordable.
> 
> You wouldn't believe the hundreds of games we have that we purchased at $49-60 that are never used again once the kids have finished the game. I'm so glad redbox now rents video games.


The sad thing is...I don't have any kids! 

We don't rush through them. We play to open free play and try to get all the stuff. We'll more than get our monies worth. It's also good to have something around that we can play with the nieces and nephew. I have a really difficult time playing with them because they do rush through it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

sebat said:


> The sad thing is...I don't have any kids!
> 
> We don't rush through them. We play to open free play and try to get all the stuff. We'll more than get our monies worth. It's also good to have something around that we can play with the nieces and nephew. I have a really difficult time playing with them because they do rush through it.


I have kids, but we don't rush either. I don't think they have finished the Indiana Jones one they got for Christmas, and i know that Star Wars still has a few things lingering to pick up. I make them attempt the whole thing without any hints at least once, the give them tidbits to spur them on.... They also don't get to play for more than an hour or so a week. Mean mommy! LOL!!

Last year it worked out nice because it was their first post-divorce Christmas, and the 2 youngest spent the week before with their Dad, we then did Christmas in the afternoon and lounged the next couple days playing it together (and watching the movies). This year I have them the week before and we have company in town, so it will just be the teen and I to do that.... She will like that!


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> I have kids, but we don't rush either. I don't think they have finished the Indiana Jones one they got for Christmas, and i know that Star Wars still has a few things lingering to pick up. I make them attempt the whole thing without any hints at least once, the give them tidbits to spur them on.... They also don't get to play for more than an hour or so a week. Mean mommy! LOL!!
> 
> Last year it worked out nice because it was their first post-divorce Christmas, and the 2 youngest spent the week before with their Dad, we then did Christmas in the afternoon and lounged the next couple days playing it together (and watching the movies). This year I have them the week before and we have company in town, so it will just be the teen and I to do that.... She will like that!


We don't play them very often. Mainly when my husband's on call or when he's between assignments. It's one of those games you can stop when the phone rings and the action stops.

I think that's why they're so great! They are easy enough for the little kids to play but they've added enough challenge for the adults and older kids!

We've finished Batman...except for one spot in the driving level...there's a glitch that locks the game up.

We're still working on Star Wars, we keep forgetting which movie we're working on and going back over the same stuff. I don't think we'll ever complete that one!

I've got the 1st Indy but we don't like that one very well and haven't played it very much.

We just bought the Harry Potter 1-4 a few weeks ago. I think it's a little harder than the previous Lego games because you have to change spells. I'm really bad on the broom! It will probably end up being my favorite when I get the hang of everything!


----------



## KindleMom

I love that you play and don't have kids!  I am not a gamer at all.  

This summer has been a little different because I'm still having chemo so my kids have been playing a lot more video games than usual.  I did allow more in the summer than you do, however.  2 hours a day of media/video access so that included computer time too.  They've all become great texters to stay in touch with their friends because that I don't limit.  But on my chemo weeks, after their jobs are done, they are free to do as they please on computers, xbox, wii, etc.  I don't have the energy or even inclination to take away more of their fun.  I already feel guilty they're missing out on the normal things we do during the summer because I can't drive, don't feel well, etc.  Next summer we'll be back to normal, I hope.  Cancer is THE b*#%h.

Back on topic.  My kids had been sharing one Kindle, which isn't working, so I just ordered a SO Kindle.  What I really want is the deal for the lighted cover.  Have the SOffers been repeated?  I really hope this one repeats again because I love my lighted cover and hate that my kids' Kindle is going to be nekkid!!!


----------



## sebat

KindleMom said:


> This summer has been a little different because I'm still having chemo so my kids have been playing a lot more video games than usual. I did allow more in the summer than you do, however. 2 hours a day of media/video access so that included computer time too. They've all become great texters to stay in touch with their friends because that I don't limit.  But on my chemo weeks, after their jobs are done, they are free to do as they please on computers, xbox, wii, etc. I don't have the energy or even inclination to take away more of their fun. I already feel guilty they're missing out on the normal things we do during the summer because I can't drive, don't feel well, etc. Next summer we'll be back to normal, I hope. Cancer is THE b*#%h.
> 
> Back on topic. My kids had been sharing one Kindle, which isn't working, so I just ordered a SO Kindle. What I really want is the deal for the lighted cover. Have the SOffers been repeated? I really hope this one repeats again because I love my lighted cover and hate that my kids' Kindle is going to be nekkid!!!


I'm so sorry you are fighting cancer. I'll add you to my prayer list. My dad's side of the family never had anyone with cancer until last year and both of his sisters were diagnosed just a few months apart. One with stage 4 colon and the other with stage 1 breast.

I know the cover offer has repeated at least once because I picked mine up the second time around. I'm hoping it repeats, too, for DH's kindle. I just received the skin today and it's gorgeous!


----------



## KindleMom

Thanks for the prayers, Sebat.  I'm so sorry to hear about your family.  I hope they're both doing well.

When I was diagnosed (breast cancer, in March) I thought it would be simple because I had been very good about getting my regular mammograms.  My mom died of breast cancer so I've been very careful.  I've since learned that early diagnosis does not mean cure and definitely doesn't mean easy.  I now understand a little better why my mom stopped treatment.  I'm younger than my mom was so my kids are younger so I have to fight harder.  I want to be around to not only finish raising my kids, but to see the grandkids.  I'm very hopeful but wish I'd get some good news for once.  Maybe today's Dr's appt will be that time. 

I'm so happy to hear the deals are repeated.  I'll keep my eye out for that cover.  My daughter wishes there was a purple one but in her eyes, blue is a close second choice.


----------



## sebat

KindleMom said:


> Thanks for the prayers, Sebat. I'm so sorry to hear about your family. I hope they're both doing well.
> 
> When I was diagnosed (breast cancer, in March) I thought it would be simple because I had been very good about getting my regular mammograms. My mom died of breast cancer so I've been very careful. I've since learned that early diagnosis does not mean cure and definitely doesn't mean easy. I now understand a little better why my mom stopped treatment. I'm younger than my mom was so my kids are younger so I have to fight harder. I want to be around to not only finish raising my kids, but to see the grandkids. I'm very hopeful but wish I'd get some good news for once. Maybe today's Dr's appt will be that time.
> 
> I'm so happy to hear the deals are repeated. I'll keep my eye out for that cover. My daughter wishes there was a purple one but in her eyes, blue is a close second choice.


The aunt with colon cancer is having her last chemo treatment this week. The tumor was close to the rectum so they didn't have to take much colon but it had spread and required a total hysterectomy. Everything was removable but the surgery almost did her in. She was in the hospital for 2 months. She's looking great and feeling really good so we're very optimistic about the results of the tests after her final chemo. The Dr said the first day he saw her he would have given her 30 days but now there's not reason that she can't beat this!

The other aunt caught her's quickly and they removed it before the end of the year. The doc said she got 2mm clear all the way around the tumor but when it was tested it was a very aggressive form of breast cancer. She is going through radiation, chemo and gene therapy as a preventative measure. She just had her first radiation treatment and said it was the worst thing she's had to do so far. She's like you, caught early but not in the least bit easy.

The blue is nice but I would have preferred purple myself. I ended up with black since I did a red skin.


----------



## MichelleR

I'm really sorry to read about the health challenges some of the members here are having or have had. I don't know what else to say, but I don't want my inability to think of the right words to seem like I didn't read or don't care -- and I'm sure I'm not alone in that.


----------



## Elk

MichelleR said:


> I don't know what else to say, but I don't want my inability to think of the right words to seem like I didn't read or don't care -- and I'm sure I'm not alone in that.


Yes. Michelle is absolutely correct. We care.


----------



## SamIam

Certainly do!


----------



## Flechette

1)  My thoughts and prayers are with all of you for better health!


2) New offers    $25 off $50 for baby products - but frankly there's alot in ineligible items.  Unlike the Camping offer where practically everything was compatibile with the offer,  I'm having trouble finding anything useful in the link to the baby gear.

Shop Kindle Accessories- no offer just a new ad



M


----------



## sebat

I broke down and ordered my husband's KSO last night...

I started thinking about the conversation *KindleMom* and I had about the 50% off lighted cover offer and the fact that it doesn't expire until August 28th. I wrote KCS just to find out if there was a way for me to order another one on the deal since we now have 2KSO. They reposted the requirements for the qualifications but didn't really answer my question. They only said that my husband would have to order it to take advantage of the deal because it's one per customer.

This just made me have a bunch of other questions. I guess I need to email them again for more clarification.

It almost sounds like...In order to take advantage of some of these offers, you have to have your KSOs on completely different accounts. So 2 KSOs on one account does not = the ability to purchase 2 of the same promotion. If so, this is a bunch of cr**! It's just like the problem with having to use your gift card balance before you to take advantage of some of these deals. I've always thought it was a little shady to have 2 accounts and register and deregister the Kindle back and forth but that almost seems like what they are telling me to do.

Am I reading too much into this, thoughts?


----------



## Flechette

Actually,  I think Amazon has figured this out already.  The first offers we had, had comments like: 1 offer per customer, or Limit 1 per person.
Starting around the GPS offer, the comment is now "Limit 1 per Device"

The problem you maybe running into, is that the new KSO most likely won't have the 1/2 off offer right now. And the original offer was only good for 1 cover.

I had the KSO wifi, got the cover offer, used it.  Same timeframe, KSO 3G comes out, which is what I had really wanted.  Bought it, got 1 day shipping so I could get the email in time, used that cover offer for a 2nd cover.

I did tranfer the wifi to hubby, but I think I did that after ordering the 2nd cover... not 100% positive on that~

Hope that helps!

M


----------



## Elk

It is confusing and frustrating. You are trying to color within the lines and are not sure how to do it. Good for you!



sebat said:


> I've always thought it was a little shady to have 2 accounts and register and deregister the Kindle back and forth but that almost seems like what they are telling me to do.


I agree. This concept has always made me uncomfortable, especially when friends and family around the country register and deregister on each other's accounts to take books.

Yet another reason that ebooks should perhaps be priced more than a paperback copy. (I am not trying to derail the thread into another "price" thread.)


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> I did tranfer the wifi to hubby, but I think I did that after ordering the 2nd cover... not 100% positive on that~
> 
> Hope that helps!
> 
> M


Is it still in the same account or did he put it on his own account?

I guess I'm confused if 1 account = 1 customer...or if... 2 Kindles in 1 account can = 2 customers.

Up until this point I always just thought that if you owned 2 KSO you had an offer 2X. That the Kindles counted not the people.


----------



## Flechette

sebat said:


> Is it still in the same account or did he put it on his own account?
> 
> I guess I'm confused if 1 account = 1 customer...or if... 2 Kindles in 1 account can = 2 customers.
> 
> Up until this point I always just thought that if you owned 2 KSO you had an offer 2X. That the Kindles counted not the people.


I'd say that is the case Now, but we seem to have gone thru a shakedown to get to this point.

Hubby has corrected me, I did transfer the wifi to him immediately after I ordered my 3G. He tried to use the cover coupon off the wifi on his account and it was denied because I had already used the code on my account. I got the 3G the next day and used it's code to order him a cover. So I ordered 2 covers via 2 Kindles.

The current verbage on the offers is "Per Device" so 2 kindles on 1 account = 2 offers. If the offer states 1 per customer or account, then you can have 5 kindles and still only redeem the offer one time. It depends on the fine print of the offer.

Any better?


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> Any better?


Not really. I finally emailed KCS. I'll let you know their response. I guess I just want to hear it from them.


----------



## sebat

Okay, I'm almost embarrassed to even tell everyone this...

This is the letter that I sent to KCS earlier today.



> _Yesterday, I sent an email asking a question about a specific offer. The response just left me with more questions than answers.
> 
> The question was about the 1/2 price cover offer. KCS response was that It was only 1 per customer so my husband would have to order his own cover to take advantage of the offer since I had already used my offer.
> 
> So for the confusion...
> 
> Both of the KSO are on the same account. Are you saying that in order to take advantage of some of these offers, you have to have your KSOs on completely different accounts? So 2 KSOs on one account does not = the ability to purchase 2 of the same promotion. I've always thought it was a little shady to have 2 accounts and register and deregister the Kindle back and forth but that sounds like what you are telling me to do.
> 
> So does 1 account = 1 customer...or can... 2 KSOs in 1 account = 2 customers? Up until this point I thought if you owned 2 KSO you had an offer 2 times. That the Kindles counted not the people.
> 
> Please clarify._


It took them 9 hours to get back to me. I really don't think they knew how to answer my question because they never did answer it. Instead their solution was to give me a lighted cover for 50% off. It's not really what I was trying to accomplish with my letter, but I of course jumped all over that offer!  I would still like to know Amazon's answer to this...


----------



## whoami

Does anyone have unused 50% roku code? let me know


----------



## Ann in Arlington

split out the discussion about the cloud email problem. . . . .

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,75187.0.html


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Please be sure you have printed out, or stored a copy elsewhere (locally) of your Special Offers - because if your cloud email goes POOF, you lose the offers.

It kinda hurts to think about it..... Guess I'm back to paying full price for that drill battery.


----------



## Flechette

New Offers: $1 for Kindle books, $10 off $25 of Suncare

fine print for both below, I've bolded the part I think will be of interest given previous discussions in the thread 

----------------------------------------
Exclusive Offer for Kindle with Special Offers Customers: Get a Kindle book for just $1: choose from thousands of eligible Kindle titles.
To receive the $1 Kindle Book:

Terms and Conditions:
*1. For current Kindle with Special Offers owners only.
2. Promotional offer limited to 1 discounted Kindle book per Kindle with Special Offers device. *  
3. Limited-time offer. You must redeem your credit or code by 11:59 p.m. (PDT) July 25, 2011.
4. Kindle book promotional codes can only be used for one of the Kindle books displayed here and are not redeemable for any other types of merchandise sold at Amazon.com. Only redeemable at Amazon.com, and cannot be redeemed at Amazon.co.uk, Amazon.de, or any other web site operated by Amazon.com, its affiliates, or third-party merchants.
5. Customer must have a Kindle with Special Offers device registered to the same customer account as the qualifying Kindle book purchase.
6. Offer valid for customers located in one of the 50 United States or the District of Columbia only. 
7. Void where prohibited.
8. If you violate any of the Terms and Conditions, the offer will be invalid, and the offer discount will not apply.
9. This offer is not transferable, not exchangeable, not redeemable for cash and may not be resold.
10. Taxes may apply in certain jurisdictions.
11. If you return items purchased using a promotion code, we will subtract the value of the promotion code from your return credit. 
12. Promotion codes may not be combined with other offers.
13. We reserve the right, in our sole discretion, to terminate or modify this promotion at any time.
--------------------------------------
Kindle with Special Offers Exclusive: $10 Off Your $25 Purchase of Select Sun Care Products
For a limited time, Kindle with Special Offers owners can receive a $10 back at checkout when they spend $25 on any of the select sun care products shown below.

1. Add products shown below to your cart to reach an order total of $25 or more. Amazon.com must be the seller of all the items.
2. At checkout, in the "Gift Cards & Promotional Codes" box enter the promotional code you received for this deal from your Kindle with Special Offers.
3. Complete your purchase by Aug. 15, 2011, 11:59 p.m. Pacific time.
*4. Limit one promotional code per device (see all restrictions). *


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> Terms and Conditions:
> *1. For current Kindle with Special Offers owners only.
> 2. Promotional offer limited to 1 discounted Kindle book per Kindle with Special Offers device. *
> 
> *4. Limit one promotional code per device (see all restrictions). *


I feel offended that you felt the need to post this in bold. I read all the terms and conditions and understand them perfectly. It was me questioning Amazon's use of the the word "customer" and how they define it that lead to my questions.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, let's chill....I believe Flechette was trying to help.  I could easily have posted the same thing myself....

Betsy


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, let's chill....I believe Flechette was trying to help. I could easily have posted the same thing myself....
> 
> Betsy


I'm not trying to pick a fight, Betsy. In my family when someone hurts our feelings we tell them and then move on. I think it's a healthy practice. I'm done.


----------



## KindleGirl

The $1 for a kindle book was a great offer today! I was able to get a bundle of 6 Alex Kava books that is normally $18 for $1!  I saw a few other bundles as well.


----------



## sebat

KindleGirl said:


> The $1 for a kindle book was a great offer today! I was able to get a bundle of 6 Alex Kava books that is normally $18 for $1! I saw a few other bundles as well.


I've had my eye on that bundle for a long time. I've never read any of his books but have heard good things about them. I think if might be time to jump on that one.

There's a couple of different Debbie Macomber bundles...Cedar Grove or Blossom Street, a Lisa Jackson 1-6 New Orleans bundle and Ted Dekker's Circle Trilogy. I quit looking, think I'll just get Kava.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Some good news if you accidentally apply a code to your account while you're logged in to Amazon with the wrong account (my kindle is on my personal account and I was logged in with my business's account) - you can use the book-for-$1 code to gift one of the eligible books. So I just gifted it to the right account.

In other news... I didn't partake of the camping savings because I didn't need anything, but now thought of something. I don't suppose anyone has a code that they asked for but aren't going to use?


----------



## Flechette

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Hey, let's chill....I believe Flechette was trying to help. I could easily have posted the same thing myself....
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for understanding I was trying to be helpful; good questions were brought up and it didn't feel like they were answered fully. In addition, this thread gets lots of views so I thought there may be lurkers out there too... I know I normally lurk more than post. I specifically didn't direct it at anyone person because I thought it was more a matter of general information.

There was no intent to hurt anyone feelings. Apologies for that.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I think I might be home for a few days (after traveling for allergy testing today), I'm going to have to go check this offer out, especially if there are bundles of more than one book on there!!! I need some "feel good" light reading about right now!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Oh man... Susan Wise Bauers History of the Ancient World and Medieval is on there.... I want them both and would probably never buy them at that price. I started Ancient World from the library, but it was too much with the divorce crap going on.

Guess I will ask the teen which to buy.....

Even if it isn't feel good reading! LOL!!!


----------



## Flechette

$10 of $20 for kindle accessories is our new offer


----------



## Steph H

Hey, if anyone's interested in $20 off a specific selection of GPS units, send me a PM.  I can't just send you the code, but we can work out how to have me get it on your behalf.  Hate to see the code go to waste, but I decided I'm not going to use it.  

It expires on July 25.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Flechette said:


> $10 of $20 for kindle accessories is our new offer


I don't think this will work on the JAVOedge case we want because it isn't sold in the kindle store. Hmmmm.....

Thanks, the child has her kindle not me right now!


----------



## SamIam

Flechette said:


> $10 of $20 for kindle accessories is our new offer


Do you know which accessories this works on?


----------



## Flechette

SamIam said:


> Do you know which accessories this works on?


This us the link in the offer:
http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Accessories/b/ref=sv_kinh_6?ie=UTF8&node=1268192011

The fine print states the items must be sold by Amazon.com

There seems to be skins, covers, lights: Here the list of brands on the site page~ 
Amazon
Belkin
BUILT
Cole Haan
DecalGirl
GelaSkins
Incipio
kate spade new york
Marware
M-Edge
Mighty Bright
Skinit
Timbuk2
Verso

If you have something specific in mind, I'd be glad to check...

M


----------



## kimdle

If you haven't used your 50% off lighted cover code it stacks with the $10 off $20 accessory code, making the cover $19.99  
I was holding onto the cover code because I bought an Oberon cover and really didn't feel I needed another cover, but for $20 its nice to have a second one.


----------



## KindleMom

kimdle said:


> If you haven't used your 50% off lighted cover code it stacks with the $10 off $20 accessory code, making the cover $19.99
> I was holding onto the cover code because I bought an Oberon cover and really didn't feel I needed another cover, but for $20 its nice to have a second one.


I sure wish they'd release that cover code again...


----------



## brandydandy

KindleMom said:


> I sure wish they'd release that cover code again...


Wow me too! That is the cover I want... Just not at 49.99 even with the $10 off.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I'm wondering if the new offer to buy a book with your Visa card and get a $10 credit later is still valid if we took advantage of that offer when they offered it 2 months ago. Is it one per person EVER, or if they have an offer again months later, we can use it again? It is so unclear. And this offer doesn't show you any confirmation, even on your receipt after the purchase, that there was any special offer (unlike the offers that reduce the price right away).


----------



## katy32

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm wondering if the new offer to buy a book with your Visa card and get a $10 credit later is still valid if we took advantage of that offer when they offered it 2 months ago. Is it one per person EVER, or if they have an offer again months later, we can use it again? It is so unclear. And this offer doesn't show you any confirmation, even on your receipt after the purchase, that there was any special offer (unlike the offers that reduce the price right away).


I would guess you can use it again, based on the fact that I have twice purchased $20 amazon gift cards for $10. They ran the offer when i first got my so kindle, and then again a few months after that. No one ever questioned me buying them twice so I would assume its one per time offered


----------



## brandydandy

How can I check if I have my $10 credit from the buy with a Visa from the list and get a $10 credit?


----------



## bashfulreader

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I'm wondering if the new offer to buy a book with your Visa card and get a $10 credit later is still valid if we took advantage of that offer when they offered it 2 months ago. Is it one per person EVER, or if they have an offer again months later, we can use it again? It is so unclear. And this offer doesn't show you any confirmation, even on your receipt after the purchase, that there was any special offer (unlike the offers that reduce the price right away).


According to the wonderful Books on the Knob blog http://blog.booksontheknob.org/, I think the answer is "no", unfortunately. At least some offers have been available a second time around, but it looks like this isn't one of them.


----------



## Steph H

I don't know if it will work or not, haven't tried, but I *was* able to at least get that "buy with Visa, get a $10 credit" offer sent to me again. I'd think if they were not going to let us use it, they'd give a message saying something like "sorry, you've already used this offer" and not even send the email.

But I could be wrong....


----------



## jlee745

My daughter just received her early birthday present(special offers kindle 3g) yesterday. We jumped on the offer for 
the Ten dollar credit but I was wondering how will I know if I received it. Will I get an email(how long does it take) or should I look somewhere on the site.
I ordered one of the books on the list after selecting my visa to be my choice in kindle purchases.


----------



## Hadou

jlee745 said:


> My daughter just received her early birthday present(special offers kindle 3g) yesterday. We jumped on the offer for
> the Ten dollar credit but I was wondering how will I know if I received it. Will I get an email(how long does it take) or should I look somewhere on the site.
> I ordered one of the books on the list after selecting my visa to be my choice in kindle purchases.


This is something I'd like to know, too.


----------



## sebat

jlee745 said:


> My daughter just received her early birthday present(special offers kindle 3g) yesterday. We jumped on the offer for
> the Ten dollar credit but I was wondering how will I know if I received it. Will I get an email(how long does it take) or should I look somewhere on the site.
> I ordered one of the books on the list after selecting my visa to be my choice in kindle purchases.


When you click on the "qualifying book list" in the email, this is at the top of the list. I bolded #3, it answers your question.

To receive the $10 Amazon promotional credit:

1. Set your default Kindle 1-Click Payment Method to a Visa card in the Manage Your Kindle section on Amazon.com, here's how.
2. Purchase one or more qualifying Kindle books from the titles listed below.
* 3. A $10 Amazon promotional credit will be applied to your account at the end of the offer period, but in no event later than August 21, 2011.*
4. For current Kindle with Special Offers owners only.
5. Limit 1 promotional credit ($10) per customer.
6. Offer available from June 30, 2011, 12:01 a.m. (PDT) through July 31, 2011, 11:59 p.m. (PDT), while supplies last.

I believe you will get an email notice when you receive it.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

bashfulreader said:


> According to the wonderful Books on the Knob blog http://blog.booksontheknob.org/, I think the answer is "no", unfortunately. At least some offers have been available a second time around, but it looks like this isn't one of them.


I tried looking at that blog but didn't immediately see anything about this issue. I ended up chatting online with CS because after deciding to take a chance and try the "buy a book with your Visa and get a $10 credit" offer again (first time was a month or two ago), it turns out I unexpectedly had a $5 GC credit. I started the chat because wanted Amazon to refund the order so I could use the credit and then try the visa offer again when I had no GC balance. But I also asked him about being able to use the offer again. He felt that since I was emailed the offer when I asked for it on my kindle, I was eligible for it. He felt that it wouldn't email me the offer if I wasn't eligible. Now that I've used it, I'm curious to try and have it email me the offer again and see what happens, but I don't have my KSO with me right now.


----------



## Flechette

I did get an email from the 1st offer when my $10 promo code was applied - it also had an expiration date of sometime in Sept.

A way to check on your promo balances: Go to Amazon Video on Demand, click on a title. In the middle of your computer screen, along the bottom of the dark box should say, " Have a promotion code?" go alittle further to the right and it will say View Balance, click on that and a mini chart will appear with your GC balances, and credits in VOD, MP3, games, Kindle, and apps.

There probably is an easier way, but that one works for me.


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$25 Amazon GC with purchase of an Android phone
$20 off a $40 purchase of Beauty products-

Burts Bees products are included in the beauty slection,  I stocked up on my shimmer sticks since I no longer can go into Borders and use my $5 credits with them ... + spf lim balm for hubby ~


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

Flechette said:


> I did get an email from the 1st offer when my $10 promo code was applied - it also had an expiration date of sometime in Sept.


Right, we get an email when the credit is applied (though somehow this $5 credit popped up in the last few days without me getting an email) but we don't get any email when we purchase an eligible book, that we did it right, and we are eligible, and we will get the credit at some future time.

And MORE confusion - the offers changed overnight, and there is still an offer (or is it a different offer? It has a new picture) to buy a book with your Visa and you get a future $10 credit. Is it a new offer (in which case I'd think I could do it again) or the same offer? It's got a different picture and expiration dates, but otherwise looks the same. The CS rep I talked to yesterday seemed to think that if it emailed me the offer details, I'm eligible, and my kindle did email me the offer details.

It's one thing if an offer appears again months later - in that case I'd assume I can use it again. But one offer right after the other (two 4-day offer cycles) in a row? So unclear. The ones with the redemption codes are clear - if they send you a code, you can use it. But this Visa one is getting annoying.


----------



## kimdle

KindleMom said:


> I sure wish they'd release that cover code again...


I have read on another board that some people have been able to speak to CS and have them apply a $30 credit to an order for the cover. They have been explaining that they bought the KSO and was really hoping to get that offer but missed it. If you really want the cover, it might be worth a try.


----------



## maries

I have a question on the Special Offer to buy a Kindle Book for $1.  The email has a code to enter but when I was ready to buy a book it only has the option to buy with 1 click which doesn't give you a place to put the code.  Do I need to change a setting to check out through the whole process or what?  CAN ANYONE HELP?  Thanks.


----------



## kindlegrl81

maries said:


> I have a question on the Special Offer to buy a Kindle Book for $1. The email has a code to enter but when I was ready to buy a book it only has the option to buy with 1 click which doesn't give you a place to put the code. Do I need to change a setting to check out through the whole process or what? CAN ANYONE HELP? Thanks.


On the email you received with the code there is a link that you have to go to first. Once you enter your code on that page, you then one-click an eligible book and when they send the receipt it show that the book only cost you a $1 instead of the original price.


----------



## maries

kindlegrl81 said:


> On the email you received with the code there is a link that you have to go to first. Once you enter your code on that page, you then one-click an eligible book and when they send the receipt it show that the book only cost you a $1 instead of the original price.


thanks. I missed that and now it worked!


----------



## KindleGirl

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Right, we get an email when the credit is applied (though somehow this $5 credit popped up in the last few days without me getting an email) but we don't get any email when we purchase an eligible book, that we did it right, and we are eligible, and we will get the credit at some future time.
> 
> And MORE confusion - the offers changed overnight, and there is still an offer (or is it a different offer? It has a new picture) to buy a book with your Visa and you get a future $10 credit. Is it a new offer (in which case I'd think I could do it again) or the same offer? It's got a different picture and expiration dates, but otherwise looks the same. The CS rep I talked to yesterday seemed to think that if it emailed me the offer details, I'm eligible, and my kindle did email me the offer details.
> 
> It's one thing if an offer appears again months later - in that case I'd assume I can use it again. But one offer right after the other (two 4-day offer cycles) in a row? So unclear. The ones with the redemption codes are clear - if they send you a code, you can use it. But this Visa one is getting annoying.


I'm also confused about the $10 offer that I received again for buying Kindle books. I had one earlier this month, bought the book, then got another offer for the $1 book and used that. Then the other day the $10 offer pops up again and I don't know if I can use it again or it's the same offer. I really can't tell what is new and what's not. I do like the offer codes because then you know you have it and when you have used it. I wish they would not send the offer again if you have already requested that it be emailed to you....that would be an easy way to know what is new and what is not.


----------



## koland

KindleGirl said:


> I'm also confused about the $10 offer that I received again for buying Kindle books. I had one earlier this month, bought the book, then got another offer for the $1 book and used that. Then the other day the $10 offer pops up again and I don't know if I can use it again or it's the same offer. I really can't tell what is new and what's not. I do like the offer codes because then you know you have it and when you have used it. I wish they would not send the offer again if you have already requested that it be emailed to you....that would be an easy way to know what is new and what is not.


They are a bit confusing. This is the second $10 Visa offer and you can do both. Both are one per customer (some other deals are one per device). This one was displayed, then went away, then came back (and some people had up to 4 different pictures/screensavers for this one offer), but it is still the same June30-July21 offer and you can only do it once per account.


----------



## bashfulreader

I just thought I'd mention, regarding how you know when a credit has been applied to your account...

I've been really trying to track my account balance with a spreadsheet, logging every purchase/every gift certificate applied/every credit applied.  As far as I can tell, at least for some of these "buy now / get credit applied later" deals - they don't notify you when a credit is applied.  I recently had a $5.00 credit applied and I'm positive I didn't receive any notification on it, but after a little research, I'm pretty sure this one was for the "buy at least $5.00 worth of Kindle Singles, and get $5.00 back" deal.  

As long as I'm getting the credits, I'm happy.  But it is hard to keep track of.  I must confess, too, that it's beginning to look like hubby might be right.  I'm trying so hard to take advantage of as many deals as I can, that it's difficult to tell if I'm actually saving money, or just ending up with way more e-books and other things that I don't need. 

In fact... I have to confess that I finally caved and signed up for Amazon Prime, because there have been a couple of times when I would have taken advantage of an offer but didn't want to spend $25.00 for the free shipping.  I just spent my "$10.00 off video games" deal for two cheap games... and only spent $79.00 to get free 2-day shipping.


----------



## Flechette

^ that 2 day free shipping is addictive tho    and can add up pretty fast, + you get the VOD prime videos ( not a great selection but still it's something)

I'm currently a guest on my sisters Prime account (and pay her), but we're ready to take the plunge into our own account.  Now that hubby has his own Kindle offers it's annoying to have to wait for his stuff to come in... we are soooo spoiled


----------



## Hadou

Flechette said:


> New offers:
> 
> $25 Amazon GC with purchase of an Android phone


For anyone who looked... Did they notice this little nugget of awesome?
(Clicky img)
http://i52.tinypic.com/2eph7oi.jpg


----------



## TraceyC/FL

The $1 mystery offer hit, there is a list of 100 books to choose from. I'm more than open to suggestions as the only one i have read is number 100 when it was a freebie! 

The other one is $25 off a $50 jewelry purchase. 

I've had a horrid week and could use something new to read so I'm off to go peruse the list again!


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> The $1 mystery offer hit, there is a list of 100 books to choose from. I'm more than open to suggestions as the only one i have read is number 100 when it was a freebie!
> 
> I've had a horrid week and could use something new to read so I'm off to go peruse the list again!


I count 8 of these that I've picked up as freebies but haven't gotten around to reading most of them. I hated Body of Lies: A Novel by David Ignatius. Still Waters (Sophie Green Mysteries, No. 4) by Kate Johnson was okay but I didn't think it was great. That could be because I have not read 1, 2, or 3. I'm not crazy about cozies and like the gorier reads when it comes to mysteries.

I bought the Alex Kava bundle on the last $1 deal. A Perfect Evil is the first book in that series. I really did enjoy it!

My husband chose Bone in the Throat by Anthony Bourdain. We both love his food show and think that some of the things he says are a riot. I'm interested to see how he writes.

I think I'm going to get Phantom Evil (Krewe of Hunters) by Heather Graham. I picked up a bundle of hers when I bought my first K and really liked the way she writes. I also love urban fantasy and anything that has to do with New Orleans.


----------



## caseyf6

I hope you don't mind a stupid question-- I get that the special offers pop up as a screensaver.  But how on earth do you "click on" a screen saver in order to have them email the code?

??


----------



## sebat

caseyf6 said:


> I hope you don't mind a stupid question-- I get that the special offers pop up as a screensaver. But how on earth do you "click on" a screen saver in order to have them email the code?
> 
> ??


The screen saver is not where you do that. You've got two ways you can access that...

1. From the "Home" screen...Whatever the screen saver was will also be on the bar at the bottom of the book list. Just scroll down click on that and it will open up the ad. "Email me this offer" is at the bottom of the page.

2. From the "Home" screen...click on "Menu"...scroll down to "view special offers". That will give you all the special offers that are currently on your K. Just pick the one you want to look at. You'll open up that ad and "Email me this offer" is at the bottom of the page.

BTW...It goes to the email address that your Amazon account is tied to.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I'm pondering Dr. No..... Maybe because i don't think I've ever watched the movie!

Thanks Sebat for the input, it helps!!


----------



## sebat

TraceyC/FL said:


> I'm pondering Dr. No..... Maybe because i don't think I've ever watched the movie!
> 
> Thanks Sebat for the input, it helps!!


I pointed out Dr. No to the husband, I thought that would be the book he wanted. I was a little surprise he picked Anthony Bourdain but he's really crazy about the guy. I'm beginning to think he's developed a man crush!


----------



## corkyb

Flechette said:


> ^ that 2 day free shipping is addictive tho  and can add up pretty fast, + you get the VOD prime videos ( not a great selection but still it's something)
> 
> I'm currently a guest on my sisters Prime account (and pay her), but we're ready to take the plunge into our own account. Now that hubby has his own Kindle offers it's annoying to have to wait for his stuff to come in... we are soooo spoiled


Do you get the VOD as a guest on your relative's account?


----------



## TraceyC/FL

corkyb said:


> Do you get the VOD as a guest on your relative's account?


I thought I read the other day that you only got one VOD per prime account. I was kinda bummed about it....


----------



## Flechette

Correct - only the master Prime member gets the VOD options, guests do not.

A Mystery/Thriller suggestion: Dark Road to Darjeeling by Deanna Raybourn is the 4th (I think) in the Lady Julia Grey mysteries.  I was very glad to jump back into that series.
the 1st 3 were available as a package deal all 3 for $9.99 - might still be~

Book 5 was released this you... I think~


----------



## robertk328

Anyone know when the lighted cover will reappear in the specials?

_Sent wirelessly using Tapatalk_


----------



## Flechette

I can say I have not seen it on Admash or in the files on the Kindle itself yet - so it may be a while, if ever.  I'm hoping for another $10 of $20 GC myself


----------



## kimdle

Flechette said:


> Correct - only the master Prime member gets the VOD options, guests do not.
> 
> A Mystery/Thriller suggestion: Dark Road to Darjeeling by Deanna Raybourn is the 4th (I think) in the Lady Julia Grey mysteries. I was very glad to jump back into that series.
> the 1st 3 were available as a package deal all 3 for $9.99 - might still be~
> 
> Book 5 was released this you... I think~


I'm so glad to hear that. I got the 1st 3 package with the last $1 code and got the 4th with the Mystery one.


----------



## robertk328

Flechette said:


> I can say I have not seen it on Admash or in the files on the Kindle itself yet - so it may be a while, if ever. I'm hoping for another $10 of $20 GC myself


I emailed and got a canned response about how to check the offers. No biggie - I'll pick a case based on how I like it and if the lighted one shows up I can pick it up then. Right now just keeping it in the sleeve with my iPad 2. 

_Sent wirelessly using Tapatalk_


----------



## Flechette

New offers on Kindle:

25% off Digital camera or camcorder
$10 off $25 on blu ray movie or tv shows


Very nice offers!  Pain in the neck to page thru the listings tho, 



Some possible upcoming offer as seen on Admash:
$5 off MP3 purchase
$50 gc for approved Amazon credit card
$5 off $10 purchase

....

I'm wondering if the $5 off $10 purchase would stack with things like 25% off a camera; if not, will this style offer replace the $10 of $20 gc offers to avoid double dipping as it were? Just random thoughts~


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I totally agree, the camera listing stinks. It was 17 pages, with 461 items, and no option to sort or search. Nuts! I'm going to try to take advantage of this one, it's going to be hard - but when you see one of the 2 cameras you were pondering for your DDs 16th birthday/Christmas present on the list.... It's hard to skip 25% off.

I don't have a blue ray player, but I might be able to find something on that one too.....


----------



## robertk328

There didn't seem to be an option to sort on the 100 books/$1 offer either. the $50 gc looks good - the $30 and points one in there now seems plain unless the points are extra.

_Sent wirelessly using Tapatalk_


----------



## caseyf6

sebat said:


> The screen saver is not where you do that. You've got two ways you can access that...
> 
> 1. From the "Home" screen...Whatever the screen saver was will also be on the bar at the bottom of the book list. Just scroll down click on that and it will open up the ad. "Email me this offer" is at the bottom of the page.
> 
> 2. From the "Home" screen...click on "Menu"...scroll down to "view special offers". That will give you all the special offers that are currently on your K. Just pick the one you want to look at. You'll open up that ad and "Email me this offer" is at the bottom of the page.
> 
> BTW...It goes to the email address that your Amazon account is tied to.


Thanks, sebat!!


----------



## KindleMom

I called Amazon about the 50% off Lighted Cover offer yesterday and they couldn't make it work for me.  Kindle CS worked through three people before they said it wouldn't work.    So I just ordered the cover at full-price for my daughter.  We're going on vacation next week and I really don't want her Kindle to be nekkid!!!  

I know now we'll get that offer.  Probably at 31 days when it'll be to late for me to cash in on the savings.


----------



## robertk328

I ordered a different case - couldn't justify the $60 but don't see the need (for me) for the light but that's probably just ignorance ;-)
Between the two of us we will get that discount reinstated!!


----------



## Flechette

Sun 7/31: only thing I had was a new ad for the movie  "The Help"
Mon 8/1 :buy Humor book for $1 and save $40 on select printers

Strangely enough... the ad for the Help annoys me, and I can't put my finger on why. I've been fine with Buick and Cover girl etc maybe it's just that I've seen so many ads for it(Help) already this finally does feels like it's too much.  It's not the movie content... just the advertisment for a movie in general that I'm finding irritating  hmmm...


----------



## KindleGirl

I actually liked the ad for the movie. I am currently reading the book, but it was kind of cool to see that appear now. I'm getting tired of the older ads and am ready for some new ones, so the movie one was refreshing to me.


----------



## Flechette

20% off select laptops
$10 of $25 in games and toys


----------



## Flechette

Hmm learn something new every day....

I thought (based on experience) that these codes only worked on accounts that had the KSO tied to them.  A pm I got concerning to 20% offer informed me this offer and the codes are being sold on ebay... so no, not tied to the account

Now early on I tried to use a code, it showed invalid and I realized I was on hubby's account  not mine.  I relogged into my account and had no problem with the code...

I rather an surprised Amazon is allowing this, doesn't bother me one way or another, but seems weird to allow this loophole...

Thoughts?

and lol  some of the coupon codes are being sold for more than the kindle price


----------



## sebat

The rules do say you have to have a KSO tied to the account.  

Maybe they are purchasing the item for the people.  The auction I looked at had a buy now pay later link posted to the page.  With Amazon, it's so easy to ship something to a different address that I could see that happening.  I don't know anything about how that buy now pay later work to understand that part of it.  

I can't imagine Amazon allowing it either.  Amazon may not even know it's going on.


----------



## koland

They do. I've already had one person try to get me to email them my coupon code (and on this forum, even though I haven't posted about this offer, here).

Note some of the rules: 

*Promotional code must be requested on Kindle with Special Offers* device by 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time), August 8, 2011.
This offer expires at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time), September 8, 2011. Amazon reserves the right to modify or cancel the offer at any time.
*You must have a Kindle with Special Offers device registered to the same account as the qualifying purchase.*
If any of the merchandise related to this promotion is returned, the promotional code value will be subtracted from your return credit.
Does not apply to orders placed with 1-Click.
Offer only applies to products sold by Amazon.com and not by any other merchant.
*Offer is non-transferable and may not be resold.*
*If you violate any of the Terms & Conditions, the promotion will be invalid. *

So, you must have a KSO to ask for the code, you must have it registered to your account when you use the code, you cannot give the code away or sell it to someone else and if you get caught, at the very least the purchaser of the laptop would be liable for the promotional discount and you both risk losing your Amazon account.

Not worth it (if you are going to save $600 using this code, then buy a KSO today, get it tomorrow, use the code, get your laptop ordered and then decide if you want to send back the KSO in the next few weeks .. or just consider it a free kindle and the discount to be a bit less).


----------



## leftywamumonkey

Does anyone have a code that they aren't planning on using?
I would appreciate it if someone could PM me the code.
I'd like to use it for my birthday tomorrow


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> Not worth it (if you are going to save $600 using this code, then buy a KSO today, get it tomorrow, use the code, get your laptop ordered and then decide if you want to send back the KSO in the next few weeks .. or just consider it a free kindle and the discount to be a bit less).


I agree with you, koland. I value both my Amazon account and my perfect Ebay rating too much to screw around with either of them.


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> I've already had one person try to get me to email them my coupon code (and on this forum, even though I haven't posted about this offer, here).


I see what you mean. I just received a PM, myself. The person has never even posted on the boards. Looks like they just signed up to beg for the code.


----------



## koland

sebat said:


> I agree with you, koland. I value both my Amazon account and my perfect Ebay rating too much to screw around with either of them.


I keep getting personal messages trying to get my codes. Keep in mind, also, that the person who gets it from you may be selling them on ebay (one "reason" the person has tried to use to convince me to give away my codes is that 'everyone else is' and 'they sell them on ebay, so Amazon knows about it'). This person makes out financially, but YOU risk your account by giving away the code (as does the person who buys using it, but they don't have a kindle, most likely and may not care).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

leftywamumonkey said:


> Does anyone have a code that they aren't planning on using?
> I would appreciate it if someone could PM me the code.
> I'd like to use it for my birthday tomorrow


Folks, I recommend that if someone is harassing you via PMs for codes (or any other harassment), you put them on "ignore" and let the Mod Squad know (as has recently be done in this case.) We'll take it from there.

Thanks,

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## sebat

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Folks, I recommend that if someone is harassing you via PMs for codes (or any other harassment), you put them on "ignore" and let the Mod Squad know (as has recently be done in this case.) We'll take it from there.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Betsy
> KB Moderator


Betsy, sent you a pm.

I wasn't aware of the ignore option. After a little digging I found it.

For anyone else that needs it...go to "profile" and click on "personal message options".


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, sebat!

I was out and about and couldn't do a long response, thanks for adding that!



leftywamumonkey said:


> Does anyone have a code that they aren't planning on using?
> I would appreciate it if someone could PM me the code.
> I'd like to use it for my birthday tomorrow


leftywamumonkey,

I've removed your other post in Let's Talk Kindle on this topic as we do not allow crossposting. And sharing codes is against Amazon's TOS. Additional posts on this subject will be removed, sorry.

Betsy


----------



## maries

I had 2 PMs asking for the codes but both from the same person (new to KB).  I'm glad to come here and see I wasn't alone and find verification to what I thought - that you can't do it.


----------



## KindleGirl

sebat said:


> I see what you mean. I just received a PM, myself. The person has never even posted on the boards. Looks like they just signed up to beg for the code.


I got a request this afternoon as well and they had never posted either, but claimed to be a college student wanting the code to purchase a computer for school. Figured they were up to no good so I didn't even bother answering them.


----------



## MichelleR

I got a PM  too.


----------



## Flechette

umm I think I had 8 pms last count , tho one poster and I are having a very nice conversation about laptops and 2 others said they are going to go ahead and request overnight on the Kindle SO <shrug> hope they get it in time.

The ebay selling was an honest shocker tho.


----------



## sebat

KindleGirl said:


> I got a request this afternoon as well and they had never posted either, but claimed to be a college student wanting the code to purchase a computer for school. Figured they were up to no good so I didn't even bother answering them.


That's the one I got and forwarded to Betsy.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think it's safe to say that the problem of people sending PM's asking for your codes has been dealt with.  

To reiterate what Betsy posted above: sharing/trading/selling codes is against Amazon's ToS and we're not going to allow that to happen via this site.  If you want to use a special offer, you have to buy the Kindle.   Further, if you're bothered by unsolicited PM's, whether on this issue or something else, please report them to the mod team.

Let's get back to letting people know what the next thing coming up is -- further posts about whose gotten PM's or sharing requests will be removed.


----------



## sebat

My husband is really cleaning up for his birthday this year and it's still 18 days away!!

I bought him a K3SO with light cover and skin and he just bought himself a new laptop with his 20% off.  I'm afraid these special order Kindles are going to put me in the poor house!


----------



## Pixilox

I took advantage of the $40 off a printer deal  .  My husband has the Canon Pixma and loves it so I bought the same one.


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$15 off $30 in school supplies
$5 off reading Kindle reading lights

Both offers must be requested by August 12, and expire Sept 12


Question for anyone with ADmash - or I guess Kindle SO:

It seems to be that lot of the eventually upcoming ads for $50 on an approved Amazon Visa card were culled from or copied from the 20% off laptops.  Anyone else seeing the same thing?


----------



## maries

Are there certain days of the week the special offers change or is it random?  thanks.


----------



## Susan J

bashfulreader said:


> I just thought I'd mention, regarding how you know when a credit has been applied to your account...
> 
> I've been really trying to track my account balance with a spreadsheet, logging every purchase/every gift certificate applied/every credit applied. As far as I can tell, at least for some of these "buy now / get credit applied later" deals - they don't notify you when a credit is applied. I recently had a $5.00 credit applied and I'm positive I didn't receive any notification on it, but after a little research, I'm pretty sure this one was for the "buy at least $5.00 worth of Kindle Singles, and get $5.00 back" deal.
> 
> As long as I'm getting the credits, I'm happy. But it is hard to keep track of.


I agree that it is difficult and easy to overlook so many. I was getting the $1 mp3 album yesterday and when the credit was applied to my account, I noticed that there was a $10 gift card there which I am assuming is the credit that was to be posted before 8/9 for the book purchases. I did get an email notification that last time a KSO credit was applied but not this time. Like you, I'm happy to receive them, notification or not.


----------



## ceciliap

Can anyone tell me how do you see the credits that are applied to your account?  Thanks!
Cecilia


----------



## Susan J

ceciliap said:


> Can anyone tell me how do you see the credits that are applied to your account? Thanks!
> Cecilia


Go to "Your Account" at Amazon and under the "Payment" category, you will see a choice "View Gift Card Balance" .


----------



## Flechette

hmm  tried out the above ^  works nicely and just found out I received a $10 credit on 8/05... didn't get an email about it, but it must be for the 2nd "Buy a bestseller get $10 credit" offer.  I can't think of anything else I'm expecting a credit for.

Anyone else get it?


----------



## maries

Flechette said:


> New offers:
> 
> $15 off $30 in school supplies
> $5 off reading Kindle reading lights
> 
> Both offers must be requested by August 12, and expire Sept 12
> 
> Question for anyone with ADmash - or I guess Kindle SO:
> 
> It seems to be that lot of the eventually upcoming ads for $50 on an approved Amazon Visa card were culled from or copied from the 20% off laptops. Anyone else seeing the same thing?


I didn't get the one for the reading light. I know others have mentioned not getting offers that others are reporting - any idea why that is?


----------



## KindleGirl

Flechette said:


> hmm tried out the above ^ works nicely and just found out I received a $10 credit on 8/05... didn't get an email about it, but it must be for the 2nd "Buy a bestseller get $10 credit" offer. I can't think of anything else I'm expecting a credit for.
> 
> Anyone else get it?


Yes, I got the $10 credit in my account on 8/5 as well, but never received any notice about it.


----------



## SamIam

same here


----------



## maries

What's going on with the Special Offers or lack of them?

The only one I got this week was the School Supplies.  Normally there is another one or two after the other one(s) end but now I only have the ad about The Help now playing in theaters.

Does anyone else have any current Special Offers?  Maybe they will add some later today but nothing there now and this seems odd.


----------



## robertk328

maries said:


> What's going on with the Special Offers or lack of them?
> 
> The only one I got this week was the School Supplies. Normally there is another one or two after the other one(s) end but now I only have the ad about The Help now playing in theaters.
> 
> Does anyone else have any current Special Offers? Maybe they will add some later today but nothing there now and this seems odd.


Wonder if that means we're coming to the end of the road on special offers? With the rumors of the next Kindle coming, maybe these dry out and the new model has fresh offers to entice people to upgrade.


----------



## Lambert

Cardinal said:


> I think some people might get Special Offers Kindle to get away from the dead authors.


I was thinking that.


----------



## sebat

maries said:


> What's going on with the Special Offers or lack of them?
> 
> The only one I got this week was the School Supplies. Normally there is another one or two after the other one(s) end but now I only have the ad about The Help now playing in theaters.
> 
> Does anyone else have any current Special Offers? Maybe they will add some later today but nothing there now and this seems odd.


I have 2 new ones...

Save $25 when you spend $100 on textbooks.
Save $5 at Amazon MP3


----------



## lovesangelrn

sebat said:


> I have 2 new ones...
> 
> Save $25 when you spend $100 on textbooks.
> Save $5 at Amazon MP3


I just took advantage of the $5 worth of MP3, thanks so much for keeping this thread updated. There's alot been going on in my life, and the album I got (which just happened to drop to $5 as well) is a true Godsend.


----------



## sebat

To the people that aren't getting new special offers....

Are you keeping your whispernet on or off?  It might be time for a SO update.  You might try leaving it on for a day.

I keep my wifi on most of the time and only turn it off if I'm leaving the house with my Kindle.


----------



## Flechette

sebat said:


> To the people that aren't getting new special offers....
> 
> Are you keeping your whispernet on or off? It might be time for a SO update. You might try leaving it on for a day.
> 
> I keep my wifi on most of the time and only turn it off if I'm leaving the house with my Kindle.


Really good point Sebat,

Hubby runs into this problem too - I'll be talking about new offers and he hasn't turned on wifi in 2 weeks, so his kindle hasn't been updated with new offers. I use Admash about twice a week, which requires wifi, and that seems long enough for the Kindle to update it's latest offers.


----------



## maries

sebat said:


> To the people that aren't getting new special offers....
> 
> Are you keeping your whispernet on or off? It might be time for a SO update. You might try leaving it on for a day.
> 
> I keep my wifi on most of the time and only turn it off if I'm leaving the house with my Kindle.


thanks. I turned it on and the special offers showed up. Great to know this!


----------



## I love books

sebat said:


> To the people that aren't getting new special offers....
> 
> Are you keeping your whispernet on or off? It might be time for a SO update. You might try leaving it on for a day.
> 
> I keep my wifi on most of the time and only turn it off if I'm leaving the house with my Kindle.


  Thanks so much. I appreciate the tip!


----------



## Joe Chiappetta

Help, I need an information manager to track all these special offers! It's too bad the Kindle can't do a better job of tracking special offers directly.


----------



## Susan J

Joe Chiappetta said:


> Help, I need an information manager to track all these special offers! It's too bad the Kindle can't do a better job of tracking special offers directly.


If your email allows labeling like Gmail, I find that it really helps. I use labels like "Kindle Special Offers", "Tracking" and "Follow Up" and I haven't missed one yet.


----------



## caseyf6

The school supply one was AWESOME-- we found some good deals.  Some deals were pretty awful, considering what's available at Staples (nearly $4 for a package of lined paper?!) but there were some really good ones too.


----------



## sebat

FYI...about Cloud Player and Mozilla Firefox.

Today, I purchased some music using the MP3 $5 special offer.  I've been trying to play it on the Cloud player.  I'll get through one or two songs and then I get a time out message that I need to log back into Amazon.  I contacted Amazon CS for the Cloud Player.  Mozilla Firefox has acknowledged that it is a problem on their end and they are working on a patch and update.  They will have it out as soon as possible.  I just wanted to pass this along in case anyone else is having the same problem.  Knowing Firefox, I bet they'll have an update in the next 24 hours.  Until then just use a different browser for music.


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$40 off $100 watch purchase by Endless
$5 off $10 Amazon purchase - not good on ebooks, gc,VOD, digital downloads etc... physical goods only

^ I can appreciate $5 off but I really do not care for the limits on this one.

Expiring offers:
8/19 $10 off $20 in Kindle Accessories
8/23 $25 gc for smartphone purchase
8/23 $20 off $40 in Beauty products
8/27 $1 for Mystery/Thriller purchase
8/27 $25 off $50 in Jewelry

^ these are the ones I know off... I may have missed an offer or 2 along the way~


----------



## That one girl

I've been using the Kindle app on my iPhone for over a year, but I keep sneaking over here to see if someone can convince me to fork over the cash for a Kindle. I think this thread has finally done that. 

Kindle 3G with special offers it is.


----------



## maries

T.S. Welti said:


> I've been using the Kindle app on my iPhone for over a year, but I keep sneaking over here to see if someone can convince me to fork over the cash for a Kindle. I think this thread has finally done that.
> 
> Kindle 3G with special offers it is.


If you would listen to books you could check out the Audible offer that gives you a $100 credit toward the Kindle. I load the audible books on my iPhone but used the Audible offer to pick up a kindle for work cheap so I don't have to carry mine back and forth. You pay a per month fee for 12 months but that gives you 1 credit per month.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,69235.0.html


----------



## debml

Can you use more than one special offers promotion in the same order? I am trying to use the beauty products promotion and the school supplies promotion in the same order (to qualify for free shipping), but it won't take one of the codes. I'm wondering if that's my problem or if there's some other reason it won't accept the school supply code.


----------



## sebat

debml said:


> Can you use more than one special offers promotion in the same order? I am trying to use the beauty products promotion and the school supplies promotion in the same order (to qualify for free shipping), but it won't take one of the codes. I'm wondering if that's my problem or if there's some other reason it won't accept the school supply code.


I don't think you can use them at the same time but you need to read the fine print to know for sure. I didn't hang onto the school supplies one to check it for you.

I tried to use the beauty one on Friday and it wouldn't take it. DH and I both have SO Kindles. I used one of the beauty coupons when it first came out and was hanging onto the second one until I knew what I needed. I just figured I had deleted the wrong one by accident. Is that the one that it won't take?


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$1 for a ebook on Investing and Business
50% off Back to School Groceries


Expiring offers:

8/23 $25 gc for smartphone purchase
8/23 $20 off $40 in Beauty products
8/27 $1 for Mystery/Thriller purchase
8/27 $25 off $50 in Jewelry
8/31 $10 off $25 in Bluray movies and TV shows
8/31 25% off select Digital cameras an camcorders


----------



## robertk328

Flechette said:


> $1 for a ebook on Investing and Business


Perfect timing!


----------



## tinytoy

robertk328 said:


> Wonder if that means we're coming to the end of the road on special offers? With the rumors of the next Kindle coming, maybe these dry out and the new model has fresh offers to entice people to upgrade.


Are you all actually going to the Home page and selecting "View Special Offers" from the menu? You have to do that to see all the current offers; don't wait for the offer to appear as a screensaver. And, be sure to turn on your Wifi every so often.


----------



## robertk328

tinytoy said:


> Are you all actually going to the Home page and selecting "View Special Offers" from the menu? You have to do that to see all the current offers; don't wait for the offer to appear as a screensaver. And, be sure to turn on your Wifi every so often.


Sure. I have the 3G model and leave wireless on all the time as I read from my Kindle, iPad and iPhone and want them all sync'd up.
My comment was based on a response to someone else's comment about the content of the "offers", which are a couple of offers and then ads for movies, using Visa, etc. I'm pleased with my SO version, but again, was commenting on another post.


----------



## Sharon Red

I've never really seen any special offers that I actually like so far.  It's a shame.


----------



## SamIam

Ive only seen one that I thought was good


----------



## unitbit

SamIam said:


> Ive only seen one that I thought was good


Same here!


----------



## sebat

Sharon Red said:


> I've never really seen any special offers that I actually like so far. It's a shame.


That is a shame.

My problem is...there are just too many of them to take advantage of and it's all the big ticket items. It's been a great savings to me!

My GPS crashed on a trip. Two weeks later there was a GPS offer.
My hairdryer was cracked down the side. I got a new hairdryer with the beauty coupon. 
My husbands laptop was 5 years old and one of his hard drives crashed 4 months ago and the other one wasn't really big enough for all his files. We have been shopping for a new one and then the computer deal showed up.

I think I've now replaced everything that needs replacing. My Special Offer usage will slow down, too, but just with the things I listed, I've saved almost $400 with my SO Kindle! I'm thrilled!


----------



## jlee745

Learn something new everyday. 
I had a $10 kindle edition promotion from one of the special offers last month so Friday I bought Something Blue.
Well this morning I went online to look at  my checking account and I was charged for the book. So I emailed them and they wrote 
back that I did not have a gift card balance. I ask for them to call me and a few minutes laters I was telling CS that I had a promo balance
and He said yes you do but this kindle book was not sold by Amazon it was sold by the publisher. I was like I had no clue. He said
it was ok that he would give me my money back but in the future make sure that it is sold by Amazon if I am using an Amazon promotion. 
Just wanted to warn any of yall that didn't know like I didn't.


----------



## sebat

jlee745 said:


> Learn something new everyday.
> I had a $10 kindle edition promotion from one of the special offers last month so Friday I bought Something Blue.
> Well this morning I went online to look at my checking account and I was charged for the book. So I emailed them and they wrote
> back that I did not have a gift card balance. I ask for them to call me and a few minutes laters I was telling CS that I had a promo balance
> and He said yes you do but this kindle book was not sold by Amazon it was sold by the publisher. I was like I had no clue. He said
> it was ok that he would give me my money back but in the future make sure that it is sold by Amazon if I am using an Amazon promotion.
> Just wanted to warn any of yall that didn't know like I didn't.


That's interesting.

I knew it had to be "sold by Amazon" with other offers but hadn't thought of that being an issue with books.


----------



## Flechette

Flechette said:


> New offers:
> 
> $40 off $100 watch purchase by Endless
> $5 off $10 Amazon purchase - not good on ebooks, gc,VOD, digital downloads etc... physical goods only
> 
> ^ I can appreciate $5 off but I really do not care for the limits on this one.


Actually, I may have to retract my dislike 

$5 off can be used with other codes... at least I was able to use it with the $10 off $25 for bluray discs anyone buying a physical item may want to try adding it in like the cameras for instance~

I'm surprised so many are saying they haven't found the offers of interest, I figured to various free credits and the $10 of $20 gift cards would have appealed at the very least.

YMMV, as always - We've saved over $300 on items were were going to get anyway we're very happy with our SOs


----------



## koland

Flechette said:


> Actually, I may have to retract my dislike
> 
> $5 off can be used with other codes... at least I was able to use it with the $10 off $25 for bluray discs anyone buying a physical item may want to try adding it in like the cameras for instance~
> 
> I'm surprised so many are saying they haven't found the offers of interest, I figured to various free credits and the $10 of $20 gift cards would have appealed at the very least.
> 
> YMMV, as always - We've saved over $300 on items were were going to get anyway we're very happy with our SOs


Yep, it can be used with several of the other offers (in fact, you could use the laptop offer, the printer offer, and combine with general amazon deals of $100 off combo, $25 MP3 credit and free XBOX for students, all on one order, plus this $5 off).

I had been shopping for a TV for months and then both my final picks were on the HDTV offer - that one alone paid for the KSO (and a second and Kindles for the entire family and a year's worth of Kindle books).

At the very least, the two $20 gc for $10 offers should appeal to all, even if you could not take advantage of any of the $1 books, the $10 credits (need Visa), or the free MP3 and Instant video credits (no purchase required).

If you eat food - you can save the cost of a KSO on the new grocery coupon alone (and it works with the $5 coupon and the sale coupons on the individual items - easily saved > 60% on my order).


----------



## debml

I solved the problem with the coupon codes. I was able to use both offers (beauty and school supplies) in the same purchase. One of the items I originally had in my cart was on the special offer school supply list and listed as "sold by Amazon." But when I looked at the list of items at checkout, this item had a different seller listed. So I substituted a different item and it all worked. It took way too much time to figure it all out, though! LOL


----------



## hsuthard

Hmmm, I never got the beauty offer. How does that happen? I would have loved to have used it, too.


----------



## mikeschr

I've had my KSO about 2 months, and I'm stunned at the amount of money I'm saving.  I was in the market for a laptop and saved $100 on a $500 laptop (plus used a $10 credit from another offer).  I just used the "back-to-school" groceries offer to get $85 worth of groceries for $37 (by stacking the recent $5 offer).  I don't know if I'm just lucky that many of the deals have been on things I need, but I've saved well over $200 so far.  I really didn't expect this when I got it.  I fear that I'm starting to look crazy when I tell my friends that the Kindle has made money for me.


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$20 off $50 for coffee and tea supplies
2 free audible books with New membership


Expiring offers:

8/27 $1 for Mystery/Thriller purchase
8/27 $25 off $50 in Jewelry
8/31 $10 off $25 in Bluray movies and TV shows
8/31 25% off select Digital cameras an camcorders
9/04 buy a Humor book for $1
9/04 $40 off select printers



Interesting, even tho I habitually have on wifi a couple of days a week (as recently as yesterday), this morning I had one new offer and 2 ads only.  When I turned on wifi to get the Audible ad sent and then went back to the Offers menu, it had then updated to 2 new offers and 3 ads...

Just mentioning the experience


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> Interesting, even tho I habitually have on wifi a couple of days a week (as recently as yesterday), this morning I had one new offer and 2 ads only. When I turned on wifi to get the Audible ad sent and then went back to the Offers menu, it had then updated to 2 new offers and 3 ads...
> 
> Just mentioning the experience


Same here.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

ohhhh tea supplies....


----------



## Flechette

Umm

Okay I know I'm going to feel like an idiot

But could someone else look at the tea and coffee essentials offer and tell me where the tea and coffee are at? 
Coffee Pots, Tea Pots, Cream and sugar servers, server ware, glass wares, cups etc...  but no tea or coffee?

Please tell me I missed something~


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> Umm
> 
> Okay I know I'm going to feel like an idiot
> 
> But could someone else look at the tea and coffee essentials offer and tell me where the tea and coffee are at?
> Coffee Pots, Tea Pots, Cream and sugar servers, server ware, glass wares, cups etc... but no tea or coffee?
> 
> Please tell me I missed something~


Nope...that's what I see too. I'm passing on this one.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

$25 off a nice cast iron tea pot or clay tea pot for Oolong would be awesome.


----------



## Flechette

Thanks Sebat,  I appreciate it.

Particularly after I joined in voicing my disapproval of a poorly written article on Amazon customer service...  I'd really have hated to find I did overlook anything obvious 



Prof... it's $20 not $25... just FYI~


----------



## hsuthard

I'm really surprised at the coffee and tea offer selection! We drink both daily here and could use a new iced tea pitcher or nice mugs. And while I'd like a Royal Albert coffeepot, I don't need it. What a strange collection of stuff!


----------



## Flechette

New Offer: $25 of $50 Back to School Gear

Expiring Offers:

8/31 $10 off $25 in Bluray movies and TV shows
8/31 25% off select Digital cameras an camcorders
9/04 buy a Humor book for $1
9/04 $40 off select printers
9/8 20% off laptops
9/9 $10 of $25 in Games and toys


----------



## Flechette

Hmmm

Anyone still have the 25% off digital camera offer and willing to run a test?

The Panasonic Lumix S10 is a gold box daily special today, and I was wondering if that stacked with our discount.


I can't check because I just used the code this Sat to order this camera  , and hubby apparently didn't request the code on his kindle.

I haven't had much if any luck in getting Amazon to Price match in the past, but if the coupon does stack I'll give it a try.  If it doesn't, I still got a great deal.


T.I.A.!

Michelle


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> I haven't had much if any luck in getting Amazon to Price match in the past, but if the coupon does stack I'll give it a try. If it doesn't, I still got a great deal.
> 
> Michelle


I've gotten quite a few price matches from them. I sent an email to the Kindle CS for the last 2 because they had to do with Kindle Special Offers. In both cases I hadn't even received the item yet. I ordered the laptop special offer and then Amazon reduced the price by $50 and I ordered a GPS and the SO came out a couple of days later. In each case, they said that they don't normally do it but in my case they would make an exception. I think the key is contacting KCS and not AmazonCS.


----------



## Flechette

And Sebat is correct again 

I did email and request a credit of the price drop minus the coupon percentage.  Kindle CS responded that they normally don't do this but since it was a significant price drop they'd credit me.

Happy Dance!


----------



## KindleGirl

Flechette said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Anyone still have the 25% off digital camera offer and willing to run a test?
> 
> The Panasonic Lumix S10 is a gold box daily special today, and I was wondering if that stacked with our discount.
> 
> T.I.A.!
> 
> Michelle


Not to sidetrack this thread...but do you like the camera? I saw the deal this morning and wondered if it would stack with our special offer discount, but hadn't tried it yet. I'm in the market for a new camera but haven't had time to research them yet.


----------



## Flechette

I haven't gotten it yet, but this will be my 3rd Panasonic Lumix. I initially got into them as they were the first to bring mega zoom to the digital point and shoots. I'm reasonably familiar with the predone settings, don't feel like learning new ones, and I like having a switch to go to review mode.

That said, from reviews, I'd say this camera isn't the best at any one thing, but seems to hit second place in about everything. I wanted all the movie features available on this model, but if you don't then the Z8 is probably a better choice for just straight picture taking. Even then, my pics are usually online and rarely do I print out greater than 5x7s. If you're looking to print out 11x13 etc, go elsewhere. Even the fangrl I am admits other brands can hit better quality.

If you do get the lumix, play with the scene settings. That is key to getting good pictures off the lumix; the intelligent IA is nice, but knowing the "snow" scene setting takes great pictures in bright light is better.

favorite camera review site: http://www.dpreview.com/

warning: sometimes they get really technical~

I'll add the only reason I'm upgrading the camera is my TZ5 has gotten rather beaten up by my cats. Short of putting it in a drawer (high off the ground), all three seem to think the hand strap is their personal toy... 

Hope that helps some!


----------



## Flechette

New offer:

40% off select Kindle Covers


Expiring Offers:

9/04 buy a Humor book for $1
9/04 $40 off select printers
9/8 20% off laptops
9/9 $10 of $25 in Games and toys
9/12 $15 off $30 in School Supplies
9/12 $5 off Kindle Reading lights

And for the second time in a row, I had to turn on wifi today to get the new offers.  I had wifi on yesterday evening, but the only new ad was for Revenge on ABC this morning.


----------



## robertk328

Flechette said:


> New offer:
> 
> 40% off select Kindle Covers


Looks like "select" Kindle covers are the leather Kindle covers, without the light.


----------



## Flechette

can't say the last few offers have been great.  I'd really love to see another $10 off $20 giftcard 

some upcoming offers shown via Admash: $1 select biographies, $100 off select HDTV, $10 off $25 select software downloads.  
I was really disappointed in the tea and coffee offer, at the very least I think it could have been better worded "Coffee and Tea Cups & China" would have been much more accurate


----------



## Flechette

New offers day-

$1 for select biographies
$30 of $80 purchase @ MyHabit

Not at my home computer, so I can't update expiring offers~


----------



## LauraB

I don't understand what "MyHabIt" is.


----------



## KindleGirl

Anyone else have problems with the biographies offer? When I go to the page where I'm supposed to enter the code, it's a blank page.


----------



## Flechette

Hmm,  no problems here... but I'm still getting the "old" Amazon webpages; have you been upgraded to the new version?


----------



## sebat

LauraB said:


> I don't understand what "MyHabIt" is.


I haven't explored the website but I've been getting daily emails ever since Amazon started promoting it. It's designer goods sold at pretty deeply discounted prices. It seems like the have a very limited amount to sell at that price because they usually sell out pretty fast.



KindleGirl said:


> Anyone else have problems with the biographies offer? When I go to the page where I'm supposed to enter the code, it's a blank page.


I didn't have any problems. Amazon is messing with the webpage design so that might be the reason. When they redid the "my kindle" section my books quit loading to the "my kindle" page. I had to send them an email to get it fixed.

I'd give it a day and if it still doesn't work send KCS a note.


----------



## hsuthard

I see several Biographies I wouldn't mind reading. There's an Anthony Bourdain that sounds interesting, the Six Wives of Henry VIII by Alison Weir looks outstanding (but long), I already have the Mark Twain autobiography. Are there any standing out for you guys?


----------



## MichelleR

hsuthard said:


> I see several Biographies I wouldn't mind reading. There's an Anthony Bourdain that sounds interesting, the Six Wives of Henry VIII by Alison Weir looks outstanding (but long), I already have the Mark Twain autobiography. Are there any standing out for you guys?


I picked the Bourdain (about Typhoid Mary,) and I already have the Weir (in print -- remember print books?) and the Twain.


----------



## sebat

I picked up the one about Black Bart.  I was waffling between the book by the medium and the one by the pawn shop guy until I discovered that DH failed to turn on his whispernet to get the special offer.  I've tried several time to get it to download on his K and no luck so I don't guess I'm getting a second one.


----------



## MichelleR

sebat said:


> I picked up the one about Black Bart. I was waffling between the book by the medium and the one by the pawn shop guy until I discovered that DH failed to turn on his whispernet to get the special offer. I've tried several time to get it to download on his K and no luck so I don't guess I'm getting a second one.


You went to the available special offers under the menu? If it's not there, ask it to send you information on any of the offers. That forces your wireless to not just be on, but to communicate/be active, and that might nudge it into updating. At least that worked for me, on this offer as a matter of fact.


----------



## sebat

MichelleR said:


> You went to the available special offers under the menu? If it's not there, ask it to send you information on any of the offers. That forces your wireless to not just be on, but to communicate/be active, and that might nudge it into updating. At least that worked for me, on this offer as a matter of fact.


I've checked for downloads 3 or 4 different times. Left it on and let it go to sleep by itself, no luck. I've been playing with it since yesterday.


----------



## koland

sebat said:


> I've checked for downloads 3 or 4 different times. Left it on and let it go to sleep by itself, no luck. I've been playing with it since yesterday.


If you see this before midnight, pacific time, try de-registering and re-registering, then sync. that almost always gets the offers redownloaded.


----------



## Tara Maya

Cardinal said:


> I think some people might get Special Offers Kindle to get away from the dead authors.


I'm about ready to join that group.


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> If you see this before midnight, pacific time, try de-registering and re-registering, then sync. that almost always gets the offers redownloaded.


Thanks for the suggestion, just tried it but it didn't work.


----------



## koland

sebat said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, just tried it but it didn't work.


Ok, then you'll have to take the more drastic method:

First, copy all the \documents folder contents to your computer hard drive (also \music and \audible, if you use those; grab collections.json out of the system folder, if you use collections).
Then, do a full system reset (removes all content): menu, settings, system reset
Register and sync
wait a very short bit and ads will appear on the home page - go into view offers and all offers should be there (so far, this seems a can't fail method, if the offer is still available for download). send offer via email.

then, plug into the computer, copy your \documents (and other files) back to the Kindle and unplug. If you also copied the collections.json file, you need to immediately do a restart upon ejection, to get the collections to register (if you miss it, you can plug in, copy the file again, eject and restart until you get the timing right).


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> Ok, then you'll have to take the more drastic method:
> 
> First, copy all the \documents folder contents to your computer hard drive (also \music and \audible, if you use those; grab collections.json out of the system folder, if you use collections).
> Then, do a full system reset (removes all content): menu, settings, system reset
> Register and sync
> wait a very short bit and ads will appear on the home page - go into view offers and all offers should be there (so far, this seems a can't fail method, if the offer is still available for download). send offer via email.
> 
> then, plug into the computer, copy your \documents (and other files) back to the Kindle and unplug. If you also copied the collections.json file, you need to immediately do a restart upon ejection, to get the collections to register (if you miss it, you can plug in, copy the file again, eject and restart until you get the timing right).


   
If I was trying to get the laptop offer, I'd go to that much trouble but since it's just a $1 book, I think I'll pass. 

I've got somewhere in the neighborhood of 800 unread books so missing one good deal won't kill me. 

I'll keep that in mind for the next time he misses one. I'll probably just work harder on remembering to turn on his whispernet for him the day the offers come out.

Thanks again, koland!


----------



## mikeschr

hsuthard said:


> I see several Biographies I wouldn't mind reading. There's an Anthony Bourdain that sounds interesting, the Six Wives of Henry VIII by Alison Weir looks outstanding (but long), I already have the Mark Twain autobiography. Are there any standing out for you guys?


I've had my eye on the Mark Twain autobiography for some time, so this was the perfect chance to get it.


----------



## Flechette

9/10 new offer

$100 off select TV
Ad for Revenge includes free script and code to watch episode at end of script (this may have been there for a while, I didn't look at the ad when it came in)


Expiring Offers:

9/12 $15 off $30 in School Supplies
9/12 $5 off Kindle Reading lights
9/16 $25 off $100 in textbooks
9/16 $5 off at MP3
9/20 $40 off $100 in watches at endless.com
9/20 $5 off $10 purchase of physical goods at Amazon.com  (offer stacks with others)


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> Ok, then you'll have to take the more drastic method:
> 
> First, copy all the \documents folder contents to your computer hard drive (also \music and \audible, if you use those; grab collections.json out of the system folder, if you use collections).
> Then, do a full system reset (removes all content): menu, settings, system reset
> Register and sync
> wait a very short bit and ads will appear on the home page - go into view offers and all offers should be there (so far, this seems a can't fail method, if the offer is still available for download). send offer via email.
> 
> then, plug into the computer, copy your \documents (and other files) back to the Kindle and unplug. If you also copied the collections.json file, you need to immediately do a restart upon ejection, to get the collections to register (if you miss it, you can plug in, copy the file again, eject and restart until you get the timing right).


Guess I'm going to try this tomorrow. This last round of offers didn't download either. I've also noticed that the time is wrong. Not sure what's going on because he hasn't had any problems with it.


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> Ok, then you'll have to take the more drastic method:
> 
> First, copy all the \documents folder contents to your computer hard drive (also \music and \audible, if you use those; grab collections.json out of the system folder, if you use collections).
> Then, do a full system reset (removes all content): menu, settings, system reset
> Register and sync
> wait a very short bit and ads will appear on the home page - go into view offers and all offers should be there (so far, this seems a can't fail method, if the offer is still available for download). send offer via email.
> 
> then, plug into the computer, copy your \documents (and other files) back to the Kindle and unplug. If you also copied the collections.json file, you need to immediately do a restart upon ejection, to get the collections to register (if you miss it, you can plug in, copy the file again, eject and restart until you get the timing right).


I finally got around to trying this today and it didn't work...

I just got off the phone with KCS. According to them, if you don't turn on your whispernet often enough, Amazon will continue attempting to send the special offers...they are showing around 100 attempts in the last 2-3 weeks to my husband's K! All those attempts are blocking the system and not allowing it to get the current special offers. CS has to go in and delete all of that and then it should work fine.

I'm waiting on a call back from KCS right now to see if that really does solve the problem.


----------



## Flechette

sebat said:


> I finally got around to trying this today and it didn't work...
> 
> I just got off the phone with KCS. According to them, if you don't turn on your whispernet often enough, Amazon will continue attempting to send the special offers...they are showing around 100 attempts in the last 2-3 weeks to my husband's K! All those attempts are blocking the system and not allowing it to get the current special offers. CS has to go in and delete all of that and then it should work fine.
> 
> I'm waiting on a call back from KCS right now to see if that really does solve the problem.


hmmm this should be an interesting situation for us as my husband deploys later this year to a non wifi/3g area... I wonder if there is any preventive actions you can take... ie informing Amazon Kindle you will be out of range for a while?

Please let us know if this works out for you both Sebat


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> hmmm this should be an interesting situation for us as my husband deploys later this year to a non wifi/3g area... I wonder if there is any preventive actions you can take... ie informing Amazon Kindle you will be out of range for a while?
> 
> Please let us know if this works out for you both Sebat


I haven't received my call back yet, but, I checked his K a little while ago and the "view special offers" is an option on the menu again. When I click on it, I only see the AT&T ad so I'm not sure if they are still not downloading correctly or if all the others have expired since we are due for an update tomorrow.

As for your husband's K, I don't think I would worry too much. It didn't prevent the K from downloading books and it could still access the Kindle Store. The Kindle still functioned just fine in every way but for the special offers and it looks like that's easy enough to correct with a phone call to KCS when he gets back into a whispernet area.

I really only noticed the problem because he only had 2 screensavers on his kindle. The others disappeared as they expired but new ones never showed up. When I did the restore to factory defaults, I got the dead authors screensavers and lost the "view special offers" option in the menu.


----------



## Flechette

Thanks Sebat! 

New offers:
$10 off $25 purchase of select software downloads
2 Free audiobooks with New membership @ Audible.com


Expiring Offers:

9/16 $25 off $100 in textbooks
9/16 $5 off at MP3
9/20 $40 off $100 in watches at endless.com
9/20 $5 off $10 purchase of physical goods at Amazon.com  (offer stacks with others)  
9/24 Buy 1 of 100 Investing ebooks for $1
9/24 Save 50% on back to school groceries


----------



## koland

sebat said:


> I really only noticed the problem because he only had 2 screensavers on his kindle. The others disappeared as they expired but new ones never showed up. When I did the restore to factory defaults, I got the dead authors screensavers and lost the "view special offers" option in the menu.


This is normal. Once you re-register the KSO and it syncs, it will switch to the ads/offers screensavers. The factory reset forces a redownload of any current offers (which is currently only a lame offer for $10 off software downloads).


----------



## sebat

koland said:


> This is normal. Once you re-register the KSO and it syncs, it will switch to the ads/offers screensavers. The factory reset forces a redownload of any current offers (which is currently only a lame offer for $10 off software downloads).


But the factory reset didn't allow the redownload to take place because of all the expired offers that it was still trying to send. Apparently, this had been going on since Aug 20 but DH never said anything since all he cares about is being about to read his book and that was working just fine. There were over 100 attempts to send info to his kindle in that time.

This morning, the one ad he had, was gone. I had the turn on wifi to download offers screen but I already had the wifi on. Waited a little while, still no special offers. I did a software reset, nothing. Did a hard reset, still nothing. Then deregistered and re-registered again. Waited an hour and still nothing. I was planning to call CS again but wanted to get all my errands out of the way first. I just checked it again because I was getting ready to call but the special offers have finally downloaded. It took 4-5 hours from the time of re-registering for it to download.


----------



## kuklachica

How do you see all the special offers? I only see 4, which are pretty lame, such as the completely script of ABC's "Revenge". 

I don't see the other offers listed above?


----------



## sebat

kuklachica said:


> How do you see all the special offers? I only see 4, which are pretty lame, such as the completely script of ABC's "Revenge".
> 
> I don't see the other offers listed above?


There are usually 2 special offers and 3 ads at any given time, sometimes it varies, but this is the typical number. They change approximately every 4 days. During that 4 day period, it is necessary to request the offer by email if you think you might want to use it. Offers are normally good for a certain length of time after you no longer have it showing up on your Kindle. That's the expiring offers you are seeing. If you just received you SOK, you will not have access to those offers.

Yes, the offers that are currently up are pretty lame but we can't expect them all to be great. I've lost track of when they came out, I believe they are due to change tomorrow.


----------



## Flechette

Hmm  perhaps time to let this thread die off?


New offer on Thurs 9/22:
$1 for one of 100 Romance books




I'm glad I was an early adopter of KSO,  I really think the quality has died off lately - and the Amazon Local deals coming up are supposedly the same as Living Social - which I already get emails for so no gain there.


----------



## MichelleR

I hope the thread doesn't die off. Since I gave the SO Kindle to my husband, this is how I know whether or not to borrow it for a couple minutes.


----------



## jlee745

MichelleR said:


> I hope the thread doesn't die off. Since I gave the SO Kindle to my husband, this is how I know whether or not to borrow it for a couple minutes.


I totally agree with you. My daughter has the SO kindle and she never remembers to send the offers to our email acct.


----------



## Susan J

9/26/11  I got these 3 today:

Save $10 on a $25 purchase of select season one TV shows on DVD and Blu-ray

Save 50% on a Kindle power adapter & USB cable at Amazon.com

Save $10 on $20 of pet supplies at Wag.com


----------



## Flechette

Okay then 

$1 for select Mysteries and Thrillers
$5 of $10 purchase of physical Amazon.com merchandise
$50 GC with approved Amazon Credit Card application

Also ad for the movie Anonymous; and I still don't like the media ads  but I'm thankful Revenge ads are gone


----------



## KindleGirl

I now have 2 SO kindles on my account. Can't I use the SO for each kindle? I thought that I could, but the latest offers won't let me use them twice. Do they have to be registered to separate accounts to use each offer, or does it just depend on the offers? I see the latest offers say "one per device" and "one per person". So are they basically saying "one per account"?


----------



## Susan J

KindleGirl said:


> I now have 2 SO kindles on my account. Can't I use the SO for each kindle? I thought that I could, but the latest offers won't let me use them twice. Do they have to be registered to separate accounts to use each offer, or does it just depend on the offers? I see the latest offers say "one per device" and "one per person". So are they basically saying "one per account"?


I think with the new Kindles out, there will be a lot of us with multiple special offer devices on our account. While I also was hoping that there might be some offers that still say one per device, I doubt that the ones that basically are handing our free money like the $20 gift card for $10 or the current $5 off a $10 purchase will be that way.

I see that the wording is now very specific "Limit one per customer and per device" so if both of your devices are on your customer account, you can only take advantage of the offer once. Since my old special offers Kindle has already paid for itself that way, I don't think it will take too long before my new one does either.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ok, I was afraid it was now going to work that way. I don't know if they changed it when the new kindles were announced or if it's always been that way...never paid attention before since I only had one SO kindle on my acct. I'm betting that most, if not all, of the offers will be that way now. But like you said, hopefully it won't take long to pay for the new kindle using the offers.


----------



## luvmy4brats

It looks like I'll be registering them to different accounts now.


----------



## Elk

Luvmy4brats said:


> It looks like I'll be registering them to different accounts now.


How will you avoid the "per customer" of "Limit one per customer and per device?"

As a group we enjoy playing around the margins of Amazon's user agreement, but outside of purposeful fiction (this sounds a tad better than a lie) it appears we are stuck.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Elk said:


> How will you avoid the "per customer" of "Limit one per customer and per device?"


I'd guess they count 'customer' as synonymous with 'account'. I have an account. My husband has an account. We live in the same house, but we're different customers.

I'm guessing even if I opened a second account for myself -- different email address and log in credentials etc. -- Amazon would see me as a different customer. That seems like a lot of trouble to go to, though, because the books I already have are on my original account and wouldn't be available to me on the second account.


----------



## Elk

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have an account. My husband has an account. We live in the same house, but we're different customers.


Agreed.

I posit however that one person with two accounts is the same customer.

To be fair, I don't really care and I see relatively little harm done by buying two SO Kindles and taking advantage of an offer more than once. I merely find interesting where a group draws its ethical lines.


----------



## KindleGirl

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm guessing even if I opened a second account for myself -- different email address and log in credentials etc. -- Amazon would see me as a different customer. That seems like a lot of trouble to go to, though, because the books I already have are on my original account and wouldn't be available to me on the second account.


That's my thought too. Sharing my books between devices is probably worth more than the offers, in the long run.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Elk said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I posit however that one person with two accounts is the same customer.
> 
> To be fair, I don't really care and I see relatively little harm done by buying two SO Kindles and taking advantage of an offer more than once. I merely find interesting where a group draws its ethical lines.


Well, I already buy books on 2 different accounts, mine and my husband's. I use his to buy the "adult" books I don't want my children to have access to. At the moment I have 3 special offers Kindles and considering that there are six people living in my house and at least 4 of us are "customers" having seperate accounts, I don't see anything unethical about it. I will register one Kindle to my account, one to my husband's and one to my oldest daughter's for the purposes of the Special Offers.

It's not like I was planning on registering one Kindle to several different accounts every 4 days.


----------



## Elk

Luvmy4brats said:


> I will register one Kindle to my account, one to my husband's and one to my oldest daughter's for the purposes of the Special Offers.


This does further blur the line. 

Yet, if the Kindles are all yours, and you personally invoke a single special offer more than once, this violates the "limit one per customer" limitation.

Again, I am just intrigued with how we view these things.

Given all that you have done to promote Kindle Amazon probably owes you.


----------



## Flechette

KindleGirl said:


> Ok, I was afraid it was now going to work that way. I don't know if they changed it when the new kindles were announced or if it's always been that way...never paid attention before since I only had one SO kindle on my acct. I'm betting that most, if not all, of the offers will be that way now. But like you said, hopefully it won't take long to pay for the new kindle using the offers.


It's always been that way. I bought the KSO wifi cause there wasn't a 3g one; 3 weeks later the 3g one came out. I gave the wifi to my hubby and bought a 3G. For may 24 or 48 hours both were on my account but we could only use an offer one time despite having 2 devices. We finally went ahead and moved his kindle over to his account since we share only one author we both read. The only problem so far is I'm a guest on my sisters Prime acct, and hubby isn't so when he orders something it takes a bit longer to get here. 

Planning on getting our own prime account shortly and have been having a time of explaining why to my sister~


----------



## luvmy4brats

10/4 new offer
30% off select headphones (expires 11/7)

(and the selection is rather sparse)


----------



## CS

Luvmy4brats said:


> 10/4 new offer
> 30% off select headphones (expires 11/7)
> 
> (and the selection is rather sparse)


Saw this last night on my K79 and just checked the offer online today. Gotta say: What a LAME offer, especially for new KSO owners. Was hoping for some wireless headphones on that list, but no go. Still, I guess I can't complain too much... I took advantage of the "first" two offers from last week.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

They started the KSO with some awesome specials, I was hoping they'd do it again for the new $79 Kindle, but maybe not....


----------



## Flechette

$20 off $50 for bedding and bath selections

Just glanced over but looks like a decent selection.


======

edit - okay this snuck in cause neither hubby nor I had it this morning even after refreshing wifi etc:

Save $2 off 1 of Best Albums of 2011 on MP3


----------



## Flechette

$10 off $25 for select family movies
$15 off select blu-ray players

new ad for me: Try Popular Kindle Games


----------



## Flechette

10/16 offers:

$15 off $50 in demin shop
$25 amazon GC for purchasing a smart pone


new to me ad: 14 day trial on newspapers and magazines



I'm going back to listing expiring offers again:  helps me to remember 

expiring:
10/17: $10 off $25 on select software downloads
10/21: Spend $5 in Amazon Instant Video, get $5 by Nov 21st
10/25: $1 for 1 of 100 Romance titles
10:29: Save $10 on $20 at wag.com
          $10 off $25 select dvd and bluray TV seasons
          50% on kindle power cable and adapters


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On Amazon Kindle Facebook page yesterday:

"Here's a sneak peek at some of the upcoming deals they've [launch sponsors - AT&T, Amazon.com Rewards Visa and Colubia Pictures' The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo] made possible:

>Buy a smartphone & get a $25 Amazon Appstore for Android credit
>Save 50% on select Kindle covers
>Get $5 off a $10 purchase at Amazon.com
>Get 1 of 100 mysteries and thrillers for $1

The last two are actually special offers I might use...have to keep an eye on those.

Betsy


----------



## CS

Did anyone get this Special Offer to Save $10 on The Twilight Saga Movies?

I found out about it on booksontheknob.org, but there's no sign of it on my Kindle. Apparently, it arrived a few days later than the other Offers (even though it still expires when those do), but I never got it.

I don't care about this particular Special Offer in the least, but I don't like the idea that I'm not getting every Offer. I rebooted the Kindle and still nothing. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I haven't seen that one...I did get my first local SO today, for a magazine through Living Social...

Betsy


----------



## Susan J

CS said:


> I don't care about this particular Special Offer in the least, but I don't like the idea that I'm not getting every Offer. I rebooted the Kindle and still nothing. Anyone else having this issue?


I got that one but I have been wondering if the special offers go out to everyone or are tailored to the recipient in some way. I know there have been a couple that I didn't get. Hopefully, between this thread and the reminders on BooksOnTheKnob, I won't miss any more.

I also got my first Amazon Local offer on my Kindle today as well as getting an email about it.


----------



## sebat

CS said:


> Did anyone get this Special Offer to Save $10 on The Twilight Saga Movies?


I just flipped on whispernet and got it a little while ago. I didn't get a local offer though.


----------



## Flechette

Same thing, got the offer a couple of hours ago.

Amazon Local doesn't support my area, nor have I received the 3.3 update yet  (and I'm too lazy to go do a manual update right now)


----------



## Vicki G.

I saw something... some place...  sorry, can't remember where or when, about being able to answer questions about your life style, etc. which would change the focus on the special offers you receive.  I just got Baby yesterday and have 1 local offer and 6 other offers.  

Local Offer - Dentist
1.  Smartphone
2.  14-day trial for newspapers, etc.
3.  AT&T unlimited messaging (ad)
4.  Amazon Rewards Credit Card (already have one)
5.  Denim Shop
6.  Dove - save with subscription and save at amazon

I've been receiving Amazon Local offers in e-mail for several days now.  hmmm.... When did I sign up for that  I'm in Houston, btw.  Anyway, I haven't seen the book for $1 one or the $5 off.  Maybe they were before the birth of my baby.  I unsubscribed from Local Amazon this morning but then changed my mind and subscribed again.  I should give it some time before getting rid of it although I've had these "coupon" type programs before and found there was nothing that I really wanted or needed.  

I turned on whispernet but didn't receive the Twilight Saga Movies offer.  Not that I particularly care.  Still  it makes me think they are basing these offers on something that we don't know about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I'm a believer in the Special Offers screensavers now...wish we could keep them:


----------



## CS

Vicki G. said:


> I saw something... some place... sorry, can't remember where or when, about being able to answer questions about your life style, etc. which would change the focus on the special offers you receive. I just got Baby yesterday and have 1 local offer and 6 other offers.
> 
> Local Offer - Dentist
> 1. Smartphone
> 2. 14-day trial for newspapers, etc.
> 3. AT&T unlimited messaging (ad)
> 4. Amazon Rewards Credit Card (already have one)
> 5. Denim Shop
> 6. Dove - save with subscription and save at amazon
> 
> I've been receiving Amazon Local offers in e-mail for several days now. hmmm.... When did I sign up for that I'm in Houston, btw. Anyway, I haven't seen the book for $1 one or the $5 off. Maybe they were before the birth of my baby. I unsubscribed from Local Amazon this morning but then changed my mind and subscribed again. I should give it some time before getting rid of it although I've had these "coupon" type programs before and found there was nothing that I really wanted or needed.
> 
> I turned on whispernet but didn't receive the Twilight Saga Movies offer. Not that I particularly care. Still it makes me think they are basing these offers on something that we don't know about.


I have the same Special Offers as you, minus the Local one. I disabled my e-mails for Amazon Local, so I wonder if that's why I'm not getting those Special Offers.

No Twilight here either, not that I care, but if they're basing who gets it on some specific criteria, I wonder what it is? I actually got the entire Twilight Saga for Kindle when it was $5 (pricing error?), so wouldn't that make me eligible? Doesn't matter anyway since I have no interest in that particular Offer, but still.


----------



## MichelleR

For the people who are not seeing all their ads, try asking for an email on any of the offers. I've noticed that it seems to wake up the system, perhaps because you're very specifically asking for a response and there's communication. Perhaps, if that works for others, they can verify that.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've asked for emails on several offers over the last several days.  Still not getting all of them, and only getting the cute guy as a screensaver; don't they rotate through current offers?  Not that I'm complaining.... 

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR

By any chance, are you picturing a cabin in the woods somewhere outside Hibbing, a crackling fire, and ad dude in nothing but a quilt?


----------



## CegAbq

MichelleR said:


> By any chance, are you picturing a cabin in the woods somewhere outside Hibbing, a crackling fire, and ad dude in nothing but a quilt?


Sounds good to me!


----------



## Elk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> . . . Still not getting all of them, and only getting the cute guy as a screensaver . . .


I believe this is a special feature for moderators.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

MichelleR said:


> By any chance, are you picturing a cabin in the woods somewhere outside Hibbing, a crackling fire, and ad dude in nothing but a quilt?


 

No, but I am thinking of changing dentists...(it's a dental special offer...)


Elk said:


> I believe this is a special feature for moderators.


 

Betsy


----------



## caseyf6

Wow...the guy vs having Emily Dickenson makes the SO worth the extra $...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caseyf6 said:


> Wow...the guy vs having Emily Dickenson makes the SO worth the extra $...


LOL! I actually liked the dead writers screensavers, but the guy (who has now gone, sadly, I'll have to visit this thread to see him) was definitely better. (And the SO Kindles are less, not more. )

Today's local SO is for ice cream, a very pretty screen saver but not the dental guy...no Twilight ad for me.

Betsy


----------



## Flechette

New offers since 10/16 posting  

Save $10 on Twilight Saga DVD or Bluray (claim by 10/24)
Save 15% on Dove products with Subscribe and Save (more ad than offer, showed up Wed 10/19)
Save $20 on $50 for auto winter products (claim by 10/23)


Expiring:

10/21: Spend $5 in Amazon Instant Video, get $5 by Nov 21st
10/25: $1 for 1 of 100 Romance titles
10/29: Save $10 on $20 at wag.com
          $10 off $25 select dvd and bluray TV seasons
          50% on kindle power cable and adapters
11/03: Save $5 on $10 purcase of physical goods
          $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles


----------



## Elk

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Today's local SO is for ice cream, a very pretty screen saver but not the dental guy...


Me thinks they are related, enough ice cream and you meet the dental guy.

A/K/A, a win/win.


----------



## caseyf6

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I actually liked the dead writers screensavers, but the guy (who has now gone, sadly, I'll have to visit this thread to see him) was definitely better. (And the SO Kindles are less, not more. )
> 
> Today's local SO is for ice cream, a very pretty screen saver but not the dental guy...no Twilight ad for me.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, duh. Lol...No clue why I wrote that. I even OWN an SO Kindle.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

caseyf6 said:


> Oh, duh. Lol...No clue why I wrote that. I even OWN an SO Kindle.


It was the dental offer guy's fault....  Who wouldn't pay extra for that? LOL!

Betsy


----------



## DYB

I also have not gotten some of these offers.  Weird.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I don't have the cute dentist, but I do have Taylor Lautner. I wish I could keep him.


----------



## Toby

Wish I got him. He's really cute.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I got a different Taylor Lautner one today.... He's the only reason I watch the Twilight movies... <drool>


----------



## Vicki G.

I've also noticed that my screen saver is staying on the local ad and isn't rotating through the other offers.  Kinda bugs me.  I think I'll cancel the local, having been through one of these coupon thingies, Groupon, I think it was and I never used anything on it.  Even thinking about cancelling the entire "special offers" thingie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine stuck on the local for awhile but now seems to be rotating...

Betsy


----------



## Flechette

New Offers:

$1 Kindle book from list of thousands (claim by 10/27)
10% off Halloween Video games        (claim by 10/27)
AT&Ts Impluse Android Smartphone for under $30  (ad?  limited time offer in fine print)
Introducing AdMash.com                  (ad for website, not app)



Expiring:

10/25: $1 for 1 of 100 Romance titles
10/29: Save $10 on $20 at wag.com
          $10 off $25 select dvd and bluray TV seasons
          50% on kindle power cable and adapters
11/03: Save $5 on $10 purcase of physical goods
          $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles
11/07: 30% off select headphones


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Excited to see about the $1 books, so I grabbed the K-Mini.

Here's what is on my screen:









Really? I go from cute dental guy to this? LOL! (Local acupuncture offer....)

Off to check out the books....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think you need to go to admash and tell them you do NOT like that one! LOL! 

My first thought was that it was a Milton Bradley (or is it Parker Brothers) ad for _Operation!_.


----------



## LauraB

I used the "buy any book for $1 from a list of thousands" to preorder Umberto Eco's Prague Cemetery . I'm excited! I wanted to get it, but didn't want to pay almost $15 for it.


----------



## CS

I finally got a Local Offer on my Kindle, for some pizza place I've never heard of. It wanted me to buy the Offer right on the K. No thanks!


----------



## MichelleR

I'd be amazed if I ever got any local offers. I think that the Kindle owner should be able to set a mile radius or add a list of zip codes. I live in the middle of nowhere, but like a lot of people who live here, make a point of traveling to bigger cities for weekend getaways. Other people travel for business.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The local offers that I've seen have all been of the type "buy now" instead of an email.  And when I get a local offer, it seems to be the only screensaver that comes up while it's valid.

I wish that there was a way to say right away "not interested."

I used the $1 coupon to get a history book that sounded interesting for $9.99.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

MichelleR said:


> I'd be amazed if I ever got any local offers. I think that the Kindle owner should be able to set a mile radius or add a list of zip codes. I live in the middle of nowhere, but like a lot of people who live here, make a point of traveling to bigger cities for weekend getaways. Other people travel for business.


I agree.


----------



## Vicki G.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The local offers that I've seen have all been of the type "buy now" instead of an email. And when I get a local offer, it seems to be the only screensaver that comes up while it's valid.
> 
> I wish that there was a way to say right away "not interested."
> 
> I used the $1 coupon to get a history book that sounded interesting for $9.99.
> 
> Betsy


Me too, Betsy. But the ones I got were "buy a voucher for *** off". I had cancelled local offers once but decided I didn't give it enough of a chance. I cancelled it again and the ads are back to rotating. You can go to Amazon local (your city) on the website. Not sure if it's entirely the same thing.

I bought the $1 book too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Vicki G. said:


> Me too, Betsy. But the ones I got were "buy a voucher for *** off". I had cancelled local offers once but decided I didn't give it enough of a chance. I cancelled it again and the ads are back to rotating. You can go to Amazon local (your city) on the website. Not sure if it's entirely the same thing.
> 
> I bought the $1 book too.


Yes, those are the ones I'm getting to--"buy" instead of "email me the offer." Though I'm okay with that. I do wish the local ones would rotate with the others ones. I'm reluctant to cancel them as so far (except for the creepy Chinese accupuncture guy), the local ads have been my favorite screensavers. Here's todays (dance lessons...love the irony after watching Dancing With the Stars last night):









Betsy


----------



## sebat

MichelleR said:


> I'd be amazed if I ever got any local offers. I think that the Kindle owner should be able to set a mile radius or add a list of zip codes. I live in the middle of nowhere, but like a lot of people who live here, make a point of traveling to bigger cities for weekend getaways. Other people travel for business.


You can pick the cities you wish to get offers for.

Go to "manage your kindle" at Amazon. Click on "manage your devices". It's the 2nd item under the picture of your Kindle or Kindles. After AmazonLocal loads, if you click on "your account" you can pick multiple cities under "subscriptions".

I looked at it yesterday, there wasn't a place listed that was closer than 3 hours from me. It's only in 24 states and the largest cities in those states.


----------



## Vicki G.

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, those are the ones I'm getting to--"buy" instead of "email me the offer." Though I'm okay with that. I do wish the local ones would rotate with the others ones. I'm reluctant to cancel them as so far (except for the creepy Chinese accupuncture guy), the local ads have been my favorite screensavers. Here's todays (dance lessons...love the irony after watching Dancing With the Stars last night):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Ohhhhhhhh, that's a nice one, Betsy. All I seemed to get was pics of gorgeous girls pushing a dentist office or skin treatment. I'm even considering getting rid of the special offers cause I think the regular screen savers are so very nice and you can change the settings for those and ask for more of one thing, less of another.  But then I wouldn't get any special offers that I prolly really don't need, would I? Decisions, Decisions, DECISIONS!!!! lol

P.S. Wonders when one of the enablers will suggest I buy another "baby" so I can have one with SOs and one without.


----------



## maries

Vicki G. said:


> Ohhhhhhhh, that's a nice one, Betsy. All I seemed to get was pics of gorgeous girls pushing a dentist office or skin treatment. I'm even considering getting rid of the special offers cause I think the regular screen savers are so very nice and you can change the settings for those and ask for more of one thing, less of another.  But then I wouldn't get any special offers that I prolly really don't need, would I? Decisions, Decisions, DECISIONS!!!! lol
> 
> P.S. Wonders when one of the enablers will suggest I buy another "baby" so I can have one with SOs and one without.


You asked for it! I have 2 KKs - I have the SO one at work and my regular one at home. With the new "baby" one being so cheap, I think a back up for the special offers seems like a reasonable option especially if you take one with you or read at work over lunch like I do. I bought my SO KK using the audible deal so got it quite cheap. I don't think there are as many GREAT special offers as originally (efore I bought mine), but I still think I have recouped the cost of my 2nd KK several times in $1 books and other savings.


----------



## corkyb

Flechette said:


> New Offers:
> 
> $1 Kindle book from list of thousands (claim by 10/27)
> 10% off Halloween Video games (claim by 10/27)
> AT&Ts Impluse Android Smartphone for under $30 (ad? limited time offer in fine print)
> Introducing AdMash.com (ad for website, not app)
> 
> Expiring:
> 
> 10/25: $1 for 1 of 100 Romance titles
> 10/29: Save $10 on $20 at wag.com
> $10 off $25 select dvd and bluray TV seasons
> 50% on kindle power cable and adapters
> 11/03: Save $5 on $10 purcase of physical goods
> $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles
> 11/07: 30% off select headphones


How do I get these expiring offers when I just received my k4 yesterday?
Thanks


----------



## Flechette

New Offers:

$1 Horror book from choice of 100 novels
50% off K3 covers : lighted and non


Expiring:

10/29: Save $10 on $20 at wag.com
          $10 off $25 select dvd and bluray TV seasons
          50% on kindle power cable and adapters
11/03: Save $5 on $10 purchase of physical goods
          $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles
11/07: 30% off select headphones
11/11: $2 credit on select MP3 albums
          $20 off $50 in bedding purchases
------------

I guess you could ask Kindle CS about the offer; but these are expiring from a month + ago.  The email was sent between 9/26-9/29 (roughly) for the offers expiring on 10/29.
  While Kindle CS is great, I can see there being issues with retroactively sending out expiring offers since there are so many new users~


----------



## puglover333

Flechette said:


> New Offers:
> 
> $1 Horror book from choice of 100 novels
> 50% off K3 covers : lighted and non


I have a K4 NT and my cover offer was also 50% off selected covers - but they were all K4 covers and neither Amazon cover (lighted or non-lighted) was included.


----------



## corkyb

puglover333 said:


> I have a K4 NT and my cover offer was also 50% off selected covers - but they were all K4 covers and neither Amazon cover (lighted or non-lighted) was included.


My k4 is brand new and I did not get that. Is there a way to access special offers on the kindle itself that you don't see on the screensaver?


----------



## CS

I got an offer for Kindle Keyboard covers, even though I have a $79 K4 too. :\ Can you link us to your offer for K4 covers, puglover333? 

We obviously won't be able to take advantage of it at the moment, but I'm guessing we can e-mail Amazon with the link, tell them we never got the Offer we were supposed to get, and ask them to provide a code for it. 

The horror book offer seems pretty good, but several of the books are listed as "unavailable." If so, why are they even included in the deal VERY lazy and annoying!


----------



## luvmy4brats

corkyb said:


> My k4 is brand new and I did not get that. Is there a way to access special offers on the kindle itself that you don't see on the screensaver?


Paula, you only get the offs that are on your Kindle.. I think there's a bit of a mix up with this cover one. Some people with K4s are getting the k3 offer and vice versa.

You might have to give Amazon a call so they can fix it. Pretty silly to only let you use the offer for K3 covers if you have a K4


----------



## CS

Luvmy4brats said:


> Paula, you only get the offs that are on your Kindle.. I think there's a bit of a mix up with this cover one. Some people with K4s are getting the k3 offer and vice versa.
> 
> You might have to give Amazon a call so they can fix it. Pretty silly to only let you use the offer for K3 covers if you have a K4


Same thing happened to me. If someone can provide a link to the K4 Cover Special Offers page, we could e-mail Amazon with that to get a code.

Here's the page for the K3 Covers Special Offer: http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?ie=UTF8&docId=1000732781


----------



## puglover333

Here's the link for the K4 covers.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kap_839_shop_t/?&docId=1000732871


----------



## CS

puglover333 said:


> Here's the link for the K4 covers.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kap_839_shop_t/?&docId=1000732871


Thanks, puglover333. I just sent an e-mail. Hopefully Amazon will hook me up with a code for the right offer.


----------



## corkyb

Luvmy4brats said:


> Paula, you only get the offs that are on your Kindle.. I think there's a bit of a mix up with this cover one. Some people with K4s are getting the k3 offer and vice versa.
> 
> You might have to give Amazon a call so they can fix it. Pretty silly to only let you use the offer for K3 covers if you have a K4


Unfortunately, I don't think I got an offer for either cover. Bothers me I didn't. I did get an offer for a $50 credit if I open Amazon credit card as a first time user. Unfortunately I already have an Amazon credit card. You would think Amazon would know that and screen it out.


----------



## CS

corkyb said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I got an offer for either cover. Bothers me I didn't. I did get an offer for a $50 credit if I open Amazon credit card as a first time user. Unfortunately I already have an Amazon credit card. You would think Amazon would know that and screen it out.


You should have gotten it but sometimes Special Offers don't come through for whatever reason (happened to me with a Twilight offer that I thankfully didn't care about). You should e-mail Kindle Customer Service explaining the situation, provide the link to the offer you want, and ask for a code.

I'll let you know what they say to my request.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

puglover333 said:


> I have a K4 NT and my cover offer was also 50% off selected covers - but they were all K4 covers and neither Amazon cover (lighted or non-lighted) was included.


I have a K1 and a K4 and got an offer for Kindle Keyboard covers. Unless that includes K1, it's absolutely no good to me. Maybe they're hoping I'll buy a KK cover and then decide I have to by a KK to put in it. 

Betsy


----------



## Flechette

corkyb said:


> Unfortunately, I don't think I got an offer for either cover. Bothers me I didn't. I did get an offer for a $50 credit if I open Amazon credit card as a first time user. Unfortunately I already have an Amazon credit card. You would think Amazon would know that and screen it out.


You may want to try and click on that offer and have an email sent to you - then check your special offers again. For some reason that frequently clears out the mysterious block.

It also sounds like we'll need someone to update with the K4 offers


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I've sent a help request email in to CS asking for the right special offer.  I'll let you know what hapens.

Betsy


----------



## CS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've sent a help request email in to CS asking for the right special offer. I'll let you know what hapens.
> 
> Betsy


I've done the same and will post likewise when I hear back.


----------



## MichelleR

I received a notice last night that they sent out my cover for my upcoming "Touch." I wonder if it was in anticipation of this offer.


----------



## CS

They got back to me about the K3/K4 cover snafu: 

Basically, they told me to order the cover I wanted from the ones offered and then e-mail them the order details and they'll honor the 50% discount after the fact. I would have preferred a simple coupon code but that'll do.


----------



## Flechette

11/1/11 offers

$50 off $200 on Select Strollers
$25 off $75 @ endless.com
Listen to "Water for Elephants" free on Kindle (free audio book offer, no new membership restrictions.  I'm still on an earlier Audible offer and could download this)


Expiring:

11/03: Save $5 on $10 purchase of physical goods
          $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles
11/07: 30% off select headphones
11/11: $2 credit on select MP3 albums
          $20 off $50 in bedding purchases
11/15: $10 off $25 on select family movies dvd/bluray
          $15 off select bluray and digital media players


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

CS said:


> They got back to me about the K3/K4 cover snafu:
> 
> Basically, they told me to order the cover I wanted from the ones offered and then e-mail them the order details and they'll honor the 50% discount after the fact. I would have preferred a simple coupon code but that'll do.


They told me the same thing...I almost ordered the purple Belkin, but then thought, "I have a red cover coming already (I think) and I don't need two covers. If the SO makes me buy something I wouldn't have bought otherwise, it isn't really saving me money, LOL!" So I'm avoiding the covers...

Betsy


----------



## CS

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They told me the same thing...I almost ordered the purple Belkin, but then thought, "I have a red cover coming already (I think) and I don't need two covers. If the SO makes me buy something I wouldn't have bought otherwise, it isn't really saving me money, LOL!" So I'm avoiding the covers...
> 
> Betsy


I needed one (I had a $5 case that worked well enough as a temporary measure but was ill-fitting), so I ended up biting on this Special Offer. I e-mailed them with the order # and they said they'll apply the discount after it ships. So far so good. $15 is more than reasonable enough IMO.

I agree about not using SOs for things you wouldn't have bought otherwise. The only time I do that is for those $1 books because you can't really lose there.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

On the $1 books--me too!  I consider that money I would have spent (on some book) anyway.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Well, I just ordered a Basic Kindle. . . . .Betsy said I had to.   It'll be here tomorrow. . . .hope I can get in on some of these cheap book deals!


----------



## Lizzarddance

Flechette said:


> 11/1/11 offers
> 
> Listen to "Water for Elephants" free on Kindle (free audio book offer, no new membership restrictions. I'm still on an earlier Audible offer and could download this)


This is awesome! This is a value of over $24. I almost didn't take advantage of it because I thought for sure I'd have to join but it's actually totally free. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Buttercup

Hmm ... wonder if the Water for Elephants offer will still be available when my touch comes?  I'd love to take advantage of that one.


----------



## CS

Buttercup said:


> Hmm ... wonder if the Water for Elephants offer will still be available when my touch comes? I'd love to take advantage of that one.


Actually, it looks like it's free *even if you don't have a Kindle*_

http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B004JPJ9WC&AID=10273919&PID=3512156

Make sure it says $0.00 when you click.

If I were you, I'd "buy" it now so it's there in your Audible account for when you want it._


----------



## CegAbq

CS said:


> Actually, it looks like it's free *even if you don't have a Kindle*_
> 
> http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B004JPJ9WC&AID=10273919&PID=3512156
> 
> Make sure it says $0.00 when you click.
> 
> If I were you, I'd "buy" it now so it's there in your Audible account for when you want it.
> _


_

And if you don't already have an Audible account, it looks like you can now sign in with your Amazon account log in info._


----------



## Vicki G.

I downloaded the free Water for Elephants it but can't seem to get it to sync to my iPhone. It's in iTunes and I could listen to it from there but don't want to sit at the computer to listen to it. Back to the drawing board. <sigh> Sometimes I HATE technology!!!! 

On a previous topic, 2 days ago the Amazon Local offers started appearing again on my Kindle... AFTER I had unsubscribed to them. So for 2 days I had no other screensaver except the Amazon Local one. BORING!!! And frustrating too. Started with an e-mail yesterday but the Amazon CS Rep who answered back obviously wasn't an native English speakeI s. I said I didn't want to have to get rid of the Special Offers completely to get rid of Amazon Local so what did he do? He e-mailed me instructions on how to stop Special Offers.

Then I called and the CS Rep went through a number of things, checking, she said. When the gal came back on the line, she had found that I am subscribed to "Kindle Delivers" and she cancelled it. Kindle Delivers is an e-mail!!!!!! About this time my patience was wearing thin. Later at work during lunch I decided to give it another go. I asked to be called and as briefly as possible informed the girl what had happened so far. She was quite good although not terribly knowledgable about the Special Offers and Amazon Local. She did ask to put me on hold and called Amazon Local and got it sorted out. They said it could take as long as 4 days for the correction to take effect but it was taken care of. It was corrected this morning when I got up. YAY!!!! But what an effort it took.


----------



## sebat

Vicki G. said:


> I downloaded the free Water for Elephants it but can't seem to get it to sync to my iPhone. It's in iTunes and I could listen to it from there but don't want to sit at the computer to listen to it. Back to the drawing board. <sigh> Sometimes I HATE technology!!!!


Are you trying to send it to your phone from itunes?

I think you need to go to "Amazon"..."Your account"..."Manage Your Kindle" and send it from there. It will be under "Audible Audiobooks".


----------



## DYB

Flechette said:


> 11/1/11 offers
> 
> $50 off $200 on Select Strollers
> $25 off $75 @ endless.com
> Listen to "Water for Elephants" free on Kindle (free audio book offer, no new membership restrictions. I'm still on an earlier Audible offer and could download this)
> 
> Expiring:
> 
> 11/03: Save $5 on $10 purchase of physical goods
> $1 for 1 of 100 Mystery titles
> 11/07: 30% off select headphones
> 11/11: $2 credit on select MP3 albums
> $20 off $50 in bedding purchases
> 11/15: $10 off $25 on select family movies dvd/bluray
> $15 off select bluray and digital media players


I don't have the mystery titles or the MP3 discount on mine. Hmm...  But I do have a discount off baby strollers. Even though I don't have a baby.


----------



## luvmy4brats

The mystery and mp3 ones are probably from before you got your Kindle.. If they're expiring soon, that means they are about a month old. You usually have 4 days to claim it and then another 30 days or so to use it.


----------



## DYB

Luvmy4brats said:


> The mystery and mp3 ones are probably from before you got your Kindle.. If they're expiring soon, that means they are about a month old. You usually have 4 days to claim it and then another 30 days or so to use it.


Ahhh, then I probably already used them! I go the Kindle on day of its release.


----------



## Vicki G.

sebat said:


> Are you trying to send it to your phone from itunes?
> 
> I think you need to go to "Amazon"..."Your account"..."Manage Your Kindle" and send it from there. It will be under "Audible Audiobooks".


hmmmm..... I tried that but everything is grayed out except for Vicki's Kindle which is my K3. It lists iPad and iPhone and even my Baby Kindle (4) but everything is grayed out. <pout>


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Okies. . .pardon the ignorance. . . My little Hedwig just arrived today. .  .is there anyway to see what's available other than just paging through the sleep pictures?


Edit:  never mind the "endless.com" one came up and I clicked it and I see I can look at the current ones. . . . will keep playing.


----------



## lovesangelrn

Vicki G. said:


> hmmmm..... I tried that but everything is grayed out except for Vicki's Kindle which is my K3. It lists iPad and iPhone and even my Baby Kindle (4) but everything is grayed out. <pout>


I believe I read on audible's website somewhere last night that wireless delivery of audible books is only available for the K3. If you want it on another kindle you have to download it to your computer and then manually put it into the kindle's music/audiobook folder. As for your iPod/iPhone, I downloaded the free audible app and signed into it with my amazon info and the book was there available fore to download via the app.

*note, I do not subscribe to audible.com and had no problems getting this free audiobook.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> Okies. . .pardon the ignorance. . . My little Hedwig just arrived today. . .is there anyway to see what's available other than just paging through the sleep pictures?
> 
> Edit: never mind the "endless.com" one came up and I clicked it and I see I can look at the current ones. . . . will keep playing.


Ann,

Congrats on Hedwig's safe arrival!

You can also, from the Home screen, click on the Menu button and scroll down to "View Special Offers" and it will show you a list.

Betsy


----------



## DYB

Ann in Arlington said:


> My little Hedwig just arrived today


So exciting!


----------



## Vicki G.

lovesangelrn said:


> I believe I read on audible's website somewhere last night that wireless delivery of audible books is only available for the K3. If you want it on another kindle you have to download it to your computer and then manually put it into the kindle's music/audiobook folder. As for your iPod/iPhone, I downloaded the free audible app and signed into it with my amazon info and the book was there available fore to download via the app.
> 
> *note, I do not subscribe to audible.com and had no problems getting this free audiobook.


Thanks so much!!! Normally I follow instructions better than this and am reasonably techie but that one kinda confused the daylights outta me. I kept looking at the "download the app" but it was an Amazon app. I downloaded audibles.com app at the App Store and the files are now downloading to my iPhone.

All in all, a very long process but I guess not terribly confusing. I guess one has to play it through the audible.com app and not through Music, as they said it is supposed to be a playlist?? I'll wait until it finishes downloading and see what happens.

Thanks again!!

P.S. to Ann Isn't it the cutest thing??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

*pouts*

I bought Water for Elephants while I was still a member of Audible... oh well, it was on sale...

Betsy


----------



## Flechette

11/4 Offers

$15 off $30 for select Disney Toys
$15 off $50 on Outerwear at Amazon.com

Expiring: (offers from approximately one month ago, which are running out of time to use if you requested the offer back then)

11/07: 30% off select headphones
11/11: $2 credit on select MP3 albums
          $20 off $50 in bedding purchases
11/15: $10 off $25 on select family movies dvd/bluray
          $15 off select bluray and digital media players
11/19: $25 for purchase of Smartphone @ Amazon.com
          $15 off $50 purchase at Amazon Denim Store
---------------------------

Drats!  I waited as long as I could for the Disney coupon for my grand-nieces Birthday and finally ordered Tuesday (several items didn't ship til Fri).  Ah well - can always use it for a Chrismas gifts


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have different things listed. 

Amazon Local is a dental service -- purchase by Nov 7
Free mobile to mobile calling at ATT with messaging plan -- no date
$15 off $30 Disney toys at Amazon -- claim by Nov 8
$50 GC with sign up for amazon CC -- which I notice is also available directly on Amazon so not exclusive to Kindle SO -- no date
$15 on $50 of outerwear at Amazon -- claim by Nov 8
15% on dove products with subscribe and save at amazon -- no date
50% on select kindle covers at amazon -- claim by Nov 8

I've had wireless on continuously since it arrived on Wednesday. . .the outerwear, disney toys, and covers offers are definitely new since I looked then.


----------



## Flechette

Ann in Arlington said:


> I have different things listed.
> 
> Amazon Local is a dental service -- purchase by Nov 7
> Free mobile to mobile calling at ATT with messaging plan -- no date
> $15 off $30 Disney toys at Amazon -- claim by Nov 8
> $50 GC with sign up for amazon CC -- which I notice is also available directly on Amazon so not exclusive to Kindle SO -- no date
> $15 on $50 of outerwear at Amazon -- claim by Nov 8
> 15% on dove products with subscribe and save at amazon -- no date
> 50% on select kindle covers at amazon -- claim by Nov 8
> 
> I've had wireless on continuously since it arrived on Wednesday. . .the outerwear, disney toys, and covers offers are definitely new since I looked then.


I definitely do not have the cover offer - I have a K3. AmazonLocal is nor supported in my area so I can't comment on those 

I usually only post new offers ie $ off or percentage off, vs ads. The Amazon credit card and Dove ads have been on my K3 for at least 2 weeks now, since they're not new to me - I skipped them.


----------



## CS

Looks like K4 users FINALLY got the proper cover offer. I didn't get the offer last week either, but I went ahead and ordered my cover anyway (the Marware jurni Kindle and Kindle Touch Cover, Beige - you can see my pics and impressions HERE) and e-mailed Amazon to refund me the difference, which they did. I'm glad everyone else is getting the right offer now though. Better late than never. 

I got Local offers for a week or two, but I got fed-up of them because they were the only screensavers I would get and I found the offers useless, so I went to the Amazon Local website and deleted the locations I had listed there. It took a few days for those changes to register on my Kindle, but that method does work.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

My concern with a lot of the covers offered, is that they say for Kindle and Kindle Touch.  The Kindle is a wee bit smaller than a Touch so I'm concerned that it really won't fit securely in those covers that use only the elastic corner method. 

That said, at the meet up yesterday, Heather had the purple Belkin cover on her K4 and it was really nice.  Light, nice closure. . . . And that one is sized exactly for the K4.  I'd hope for some additional colors eventually.


----------



## CS

Ann in Arlington said:


> My concern with a lot of the covers offered, is that they say for Kindle and Kindle Touch. The Kindle is a wee bit smaller than a Touch so I'm concerned that it really won't fit securely in those covers that use only the elastic corner method.


Click HERE for some pics of the cover I got, Ann. It does use the elastic corner method, but it seems very secure thus far. You should be able to determine the "fit" from the pics I took but if you need me to take more from any specific angles, just ask. 

However, I will say that my cover seems to work better as a _case_, which is what I bought it for. There are a couple of bad reviews of it based on its functionality as a cover, but I read my Kindle naked, so that didn't stop me from buying it. I wanted something that I could put my Kindle in when I wasn't reading it, and what I got does the trick nicely.


----------



## Buttercup

CS said:


> Actually, it looks like it's free *even if you don't have a Kindle*_
> 
> http://www.audible.com/pd?asin=B004JPJ9WC&AID=10273919&PID=3512156
> 
> Make sure it says $0.00 when you click.
> 
> If I were you, I'd "buy" it now so it's there in your Audible account for when you want it.
> _


_

OMG, it was free, thank you!! I've had an audible account for 11 years but haven't used it in a very long time!_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ok, I have a question...

The special offers email about the Kindle Covers says


> Save 50% on select Kindle covers at Amazon.com
> To claim this offer:
> 
> 1. Visit this page to shop for select Kindle covers sold by Amazon.com and add one or more to your Shopping Cart.
> 2.	At checkout, enter the following code in the "Gift Cards & Promotional Codes" box:
> 
> [code here]
> 
> Your 50% discount will be reflected in the "Order Summary" on the final order checkout page.
> 
> 3.
> Complete your order before this promotion expires at 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time) Wednesday, November 30, 2011.
> 
> Limit one per customer and per device. This offer is sponsored by Dove.


The green seems to imply I can get multiple covers at 50% off, the blue does not...  Or does the blue mean I can only use the offer once.

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats

You can only use the offer once, even if you have several SO Kindles on your account. I think you can order more than one at the 50% though.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah, that's how I read it. . .you can buy several at a time, and apply the 50%.  But once you've done that, you can't go back and buy several more.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, I wanted to be sure.

Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Vicki G. said:


> Thanks so much!!! Normally I follow instructions better than this and am reasonably techie but that one kinda confused the daylights outta me. I kept looking at the "download the app" but it was an Amazon app. I downloaded audibles.com app at the App Store and the files are now downloading to my iPhone.
> 
> All in all, a very long process but I guess not terribly confusing. I guess one has to play it through the audible.com app and not through Music, as they said it is supposed to be a playlist?? I'll wait until it finishes downloading and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> P.S. to Ann Isn't it the cutest thing??


BTW, without installing the Audible app on your iPhone, you could have just dragged the audiobook to your phone via iTunes.  (At least that is how I did this with my iPod Touch and Audible books.)


----------



## Vicki G.

Duh!!  I'm too old to be trusted with all this "stuff".


----------



## Flechette

hmm -  I didn't get an update til 3pm today... not sure whats up...

New offers:

20% on select AmazonBasics  memorycards, MP3 and GPS accessories

Ads:
$50 for approved Amazon Credit Card
AT&T 4G
Rate your Read at Amazon.com


Expiring: (offers from approximately one month ago, which are running out of time to use if you requested the offer back then)

11/11: $2 credit on select MP3 album
          $20 off $50 in bedding purchases
11/15: $10 off $25 on select family movies dvd/bluray
          $15 off select bluray and digital media players
11/19: $25 for purchase of Smartphone @ Amazon.com
          $15 off $50 purchase at Amazon Denim Store
11/23: $20 off $50 for automotive purchases


----------



## ciscokid

Is there a reason I don't have a "special offers" list on my kindle?  I have the kindle keyboard with 3G, that I've had for about a year.  I hadn't even heard about it until I saw this thread and checked my menu.


----------



## Vicki G.

You had to have purchased the "with Special Offers" model.  And it's $30 cheaper too.


----------



## Toby

My 1st SO just came yesterday. I got 50% off of the kindle keyboard pink amazon lighted cover. 
Tonight, I ordered the 50% off of the kindle purple Belkin cover that Heather & others like so much. It said delivery from up to 11/30 to arrive. Late last night when I checked out the covers, but waited until today to order. I did not realize that the Belkin was only for the kindle, not for both the kindle & kindle touch. I spent my night/sleep thinking about which kindle to get this for.   So, make sure you check to make sure that you get the right cover for your kindle.


----------



## Toby

I would be interested to know if you can order more than 1 cover at the 50% off. If anyone has done this, let us know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> I would be interested to know if you can order more than 1 cover at the 50% off. If anyone has done this, let us know.


I haven't needed to try it, but my reading of the offer is that you can select as many covers, say, as you like but then once you click the 'buy' button, enter the discount code and finish, that's it. You can't go back to the page again and use the code a second time. So it seems like you can buy more than one at the discount, but you have to do them all at the same time.


----------



## Flechette

ciscokid said:


> Is there a reason I don't have a "special offers" list on my kindle? I have the kindle keyboard with 3G, that I've had for about a year. I hadn't even heard about it until I saw this thread and checked my menu.


The Special Offer models didn't come out until this April/May 2011. So if your kindle is a year old, these weren't available at that time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

StephanieJ said:


> I have a Kindle cover code I am not going to use if anyone would like it, just PM me


Yeah. . .you're not really allowed to do that. 

Of course, if someone wanted, say, a cover, and you bought it for them with the discount and then they paid you for it. . . . .

I'm not even sure one can use a code if they don't have an SO kindle on their account. . . . .


----------



## Flechette

Hmmm


1 day special offer:  buy $100 in electronics and toys with your Mastercard, get $10 off.  

YMMV


----------



## luvmy4brats

The MasterCard offer is not just for KSO owners. It's for everybody. The purchase I made was completely on gift cards, but because I had a MasterCard debit card listed as my payment method, I was able to use the code. 

Anyone ordering the Touch or Fire may want to cancel and re-order using the code.


----------



## StephanieJ

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .you're not really allowed to do that.
> 
> Of course, if someone wanted, say, a cover, and you bought it for them with the discount and then they paid you for it. . . . .
> 
> I'm not even sure one can use a code if they don't have an SO kindle on their account. . . . .


Whoops! Okay I will take my wet noodles like the big girl I am!


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> The MasterCard offer is not just for KSO owners. It's for everybody. The purchase I made was completely on gift cards, but because I had a MasterCard debit card listed as my payment method, I was able to use the code.
> 
> Anyone ordering the Touch or Fire may want to cancel and re-order using the code.


Any idea whether the Touch with special offers that is $99 would work for this or only the one without special offers? ( I do realize that $99 is less than $100 )


----------



## luvmy4brats

CegAbq said:


> Any idea whether the Touch with special offers that is $99 would work for this or only the one without special offers? ( I do realize that $99 is less than $100 )


I don't know. I ordered the 3G one. Sometimes they allow that dollar, sometimes they don't. The best way to check is to add it to your cart and try to apply the promotion. It will tell you when you try to add it whether or not it will work.


----------



## CegAbq

Luvmy4brats said:


> I don't know. I ordered the 3G one. Sometimes they allow that dollar, sometimes they don't. The best way to check is to add it to your cart and try to apply the promotion. It will tell you when you try to add it whether or not it will work.


Didn't work  oh well, it was worth a shot.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CegAbq said:


> Didn't work  oh well, it was worth a shot.


Get a cover with it. . . . . it doesn't have to be just one thing that costs $100+ does it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it has to be in Electronics...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

I chose a case for the Touch from the Electronics department + the Touch - code still didn't work.
(Just to be sure, I also added a Fire: the code then worked; so guess it has to be true electronics.)


----------



## JetJammer

Not even sure it was ANY electronics, the offer said eligible electronics and toys.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=kap_876_em_shop/?docId=1000739661

The Kindle Fire IS listed as eligible electronics. I canceled one of my two Fire orders and reordered it for $189 with no problems. You need the offer code from the top of the page and a Mastercard to charge it to. I didn't try buying gift cards, that's a wonderful idea if it works!

Offer only good until midnight PST tonight.


----------



## corkyb

Did it change your delivery date information?


----------



## CegAbq

I didn't complete the purchase because I didn't get the discount (already have a Special Offers Touch on pre-order), so I didn't get that far.


----------



## JetJammer

Hmm, says Nov. 17-22, but I don't know what it said before.  I have two of them on order, one overnight and one 2day.  I cancelled the 2 day.  I'm thinking it said Nov. 17th before but I couldn't swear to it.


----------



## katy32

I cancelled my overnight and re-bought with the code and it still has a nov 16th delivery.


----------



## Flechette

New offers:

$10 on Twilight DVD and Blu-ray Sets

Still Showing:
20% on select AmazonBasics  memorycards, MP3 and GPS accessories
must claim by end of today

Ads:
$50 for approved Amazon Credit Card
AT&T 4G
Rate your Read at Amazon.com


Expiring: (offers from approximately one month ago, which are running low on time to use if you requested the offer back then)

11/15: $10 off $25 on select family movies dvd/bluray
          $15 off select bluray and digital media players
11/19: $25 for purchase of Smartphone @ Amazon.com
          $15 off $50 purchase at Amazon Denim Store
11/23: $20 off $50 for automotive purchases
11/27: $1 e-book from list of thousands
          10% off Halloween video games @ Amazon.com


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just noticed this:

On MYK on the 'Manage devices' page, scroll down a bit and it says "Your Kindle Screensaver Preferences"

You can click 'edit' and mark the things you'd prefer to see more and less of.  I guess it doesn't change the offers but you may get a different image than some others.

Just above that it also says, about AmazonLocal Deals

"You can view, print or admire your vouchers at any time by visiting Your Deals."  That made me chuckle.  I think I'll go admire my vouchers. 

So, anyway, just thought I'd share. . . . .


----------



## Flechette

umm  huh?


$12 for $25 of speciality teas @ ESP Emporium...from Amazon Local.  ESP is located in IL, I am in NC and as near as I can tell, I'm not signed up for IL ~

Anyone else get this?



Also $2 off Glee CDs, must claim by Nov 16th ( I think that's new)


seems like every 4 days = new offers may no longer be true~


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just noticed this:
> 
> On MYK on the 'Manage devices' page, scroll down a bit and it says "Your Kindle Screensaver Preferences"
> 
> You can click 'edit' and mark the things you'd prefer to see more and less of. I guess it doesn't change the offers but you may get a different image than some others.
> 
> Just above that it also says, about AmazonLocal Deals
> 
> "You can view, print or admire your vouchers at any time by visiting Your Deals." That made me chuckle. I think I'll go admire my vouchers.
> 
> So, anyway, just thought I'd share. . . . .


Since I bought out of special offers, I no longer have that option for Screensaver Preferences. I looked because I wanted to see what the options were and make a few changes, just curious to see what would happen. It's a bit strange as the choices they give aren't SO screensavers but the regular ones.  And without SO, you have NO choices. Let's hope they figure it out soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Vicki G. said:


> Since I bought out of special offers, I no longer have that option for Screensaver Preferences. I looked because I wanted to see what the options were and make a few changes, just curious to see what would happen. It's a bit strange as the choices they give aren't SO screensavers but the regular ones.  And without SO, you have NO choices. Let's hope they figure it out soon.


I don't think so. . . I think they have multiple images available for various things they're advertising, and they want to let you see the ones that are most likely to get you to click on them.


----------



## Vicki G.

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think so. . . I think they have multiple images available for various things they're advertising, and they want to let you see the ones that are most likely to get you to click on them.


ahhhhh...


----------



## Flechette

11/17

New offers:

*30% off Yoga and Fitness
*2 free audio books includes 30day free trail at Audible.com

Still Showing:
AmazonLocal for IL $12 for $25 on specialty teas  (I'm in NC)
                                                          must claim by 11/19

Ads:
*$10 off $100 in electronics and toys when using mastercard (today only)
*Holiday savings every day Starting on Thanksgiving - Be sure to trun on your wifi

Expiring: (offers from approximately one month ago, which are running low on time to use if you requested the offer back then)

11/19: $25 for purchase of Smartphone @ Amazon.com
          $15 off $50 purchase at Amazon Denim Store
11/23: $20 off $50 for automotive purchases
11/27: $1 e-book from list of thousands
          10% off Halloween video games @ Amazon.com
11/30: 50% off Kindle Keyboard Covers (I think K4s got a similar offer at this point)
          $1 horror ebook from a list of 100


----------



## kuklachica

I don't see the $10 off $100 in electronics- how do I see that?


----------



## kuklachica

Doesn't look like I have any ads on my Touch. I got the mastercard ad on my old K3 (both are registered to my account, but will be getting rid of K3 soon). Does having two registered mean I won't be getting things on both??


----------



## sebat

kuklachica said:


> Doesn't look like I have any ads on my Touch. I got the mastercard ad on my old K3 (both are registered to my account, but will be getting rid of K3 soon). Does having two registered mean I won't be getting things on both??


You need to purchase a Special Offer Kindle in order to receive the special offers. Sounds like you didn't purchase a Special Offer Touch. I'm sure they would let you exchange it for one if you wish to do so.


----------



## JetJammer

kuklachica said:


> I don't see the $10 off $100 in electronics- how do I see that?


This particular offer I believe is an Amazon offer, not just a Kindle SO one. It's on the banner on my Amazon homepage, today only. You might check there for it as well.


----------



## kuklachica

Any guesses what the SO's will be for the Thanksgiving/Black Friday week? Or guesses of when they'll start? I hope they are good!!


----------



## Flechette

kuklachica said:


> Any guesses what the SO's will be for the Thanksgiving/Black Friday week? Or guesses of when they'll start? I hope they are good!!


Hard to say, the suggestion to keep your wifi on implies (to me) that Amazon won't preload the offers into the Kindles as they normally do. I can see where Amazon may prefer to keep some of those offers a surprise 

That said, checking in on the kindle itself, I have 2 pending offers/ads: 25 free holiday MP3s, 1 per day and the 2nd is Up to 50% of cashmere sweaters etc. These could be Black Friday offers or they could just be future SO offers.

Somewhere much further up this thread is instructions for viewing the offers/ads loaded on the kindle. I know I set my computer up to view the files... I don't remember what settings I had to change tho~


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So, going through 'admash', some of the 'offers' I have choices about are

an ad for TNT's Mystery Movie night that begins next Tuesday -- different movie titles are shown
$1 a book in Mysteries/Thrillers
an ad about giving Kindle books on a specific date
an ad for a Tom Clancy title on audible.
$5 of a $10 purchase at amazon

some of these have definite Christmassy themes to the images so I'd guess they're coming up before long.


----------



## sebat

kuklachica said:


> Any guesses what the SO's will be for the Thanksgiving/Black Friday week? Or guesses of when they'll start? I hope they are good!!


I've got a screensaver that says...Starting on Thanksgiving...so I would guess they will start on Thursday.


----------



## Steph H

Flechette said:


> That said, checking in on the kindle itself, I have 2 pending offers/ads: 25 free holiday MP3s, 1 per day


Amazon did this last year, 1 free holiday-related MP3 each day from Dec. 1 to Dec. 25 (different ones each day, although as I recall the earlier ones remained available for the full time so if you missed it one day you could still get it a later day...I won't swear to that though), so I'm betting it'll be the same kinda thing. Available to everyone via website, not just an SO deal. But that's just my guess.


----------



## Flechette

11/21  New Offers

$1 for one of 100 Humor Books
$10 off $30 select Beauty Products

AmazonLocal: up to 62% off Custom Color Photobook  by PhotoBin (located in San Diego CA, I'm in NC)
                                                          must purchase by 11/28

Ads:
10 points for every $1 spent on digital downloads bought with Amazon Visa
AT&T has best Global Coverage


Expiring: (offers from approximately one month ago, which are running low on time to use if you requested the offer back then)

11/23: $20 off $50 for automotive purchases
11/27: $1 e-book from list of thousands
          10% off Halloween video games @ Amazon.com
11/30: 50% off Kindle Keyboard Covers (I think K4s got a similar offer at this point)
          $1 horror ebook from a list of 100
12/04 save $50 on $200 stroller purchase


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> AmazonLocal: up to 62% off Custom Color Photobook by PhotoBin (located in San Diego CA, I'm in NC)
> must purchase by 11/28


I don't think it matters where you are located for this one. I got it too. I'm currently living in VT, my last Amazon shipping address was WV and my credit card on file has an IL address. How's that for confusing! 

I've done photobooks deals when Groupon has offered them and they've turned out really nice but still ended up costing me around $60 a book when I finished from all the extra pages I added. I reworked some of my digital scrapbook pages to fit the book sizes the last time.

I've never used PhotoBin, has anyone had any experience with them? I was wondering how the print quality, paper quality and book quality were.


----------



## DJRMel

Flechette said:


> 11/21 New Offers
> 
> $1 for one of 100 Humor Books
> $10 off $30 select Beauty Products
> 
> AmazonLocal: up to 62% off Custom Color Photobook by PhotoBin (located in San Diego CA, I'm in NC)
> must purchase by 11/28


Along with those, I also have the "50% off selected Kindle Touch Covers". I've only had my Kindle since Wednesday, so I suspect that the cover offer is one that's preloaded and shows up fairly soon after the device is registered. (And thanks to this wonderful forum, I knew to wait for the offer before I ordered any cover!)

My local offer is for a suburban Chicago fitness club.



> Ads:
> 10 points for every $1 spent on digital downloads bought with Amazon Visa
> AT&T has best Global Coverage


I'm still showing the Dover 15% off subscription ad, probably because I didn't have an Amazon Visa until about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Grrarrgh

I wanted to take advantage of the offer for 50% off a cover, but I was pretty disappointed that the cover shown in the ad isn't part of the offer. I like that cover!!


----------



## Meemo

My daughter just got her Touch w/SO, I just opted in to the Special Offers for my K3 recently.  We haven't seen either of the 50% off covers offers, I just sent an email to CS to see if we can get them.  It's all new to us!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The offers rotate every few days. . . if the cover offer has passed, you're out of luck -- for now. . . .likely it will come back. . . . .just be patient.


----------



## jenny1983

Meemo said:


> My daughter just got her Touch w/SO, I just opted in to the Special Offers for my K3 recently. We haven't seen either of the 50% off covers offers, I just sent an email to CS to see if we can get them. It's all new to us!


I also have the K3 SO and didn't see the cover offer. I'm wondering if the 50% cover special only shows on the Kindle Touch, i.e. some special offers are device specific.


----------



## LaraAmber

jenny1983 said:


> I also have the K3 SO and didn't see the cover offer. I'm wondering if the 50% cover special only shows on the Kindle Touch, i.e. some special offers are device specific.


The offer says "Save 50% on Select Kindle Touch covers at Amazon.com." so yep, it's only for the Touch.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> The offers rotate every few days. . . if the cover offer has passed, you're out of luck -- for now. . . .likely it will come back. . . . .just be patient.


Yeah, that's pretty much what they said when I emailed them about it. I figure they'll roll around again. I don't need another cover anyway, but my daughter definitely needs one for her Touch.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jenny1983 said:


> I also have the K3 SO and didn't see the cover offer. I'm wondering if the 50% cover special only shows on the Kindle Touch, i.e. some special offers are device specific.


I got it last week or so. . . .I have the basic Kindle. . . .the covers available were either for the K4 or covers that were suitable for either the touch or the K4.


----------



## NogDog

I just downloaded MP3s of all 9 of Beethoven's symphonies for $2.00. SO email said the offer expires at midnight PST tonight (11/26/2011), offer being for one of 30 different classical music "samplers".


----------



## Steph H

Must claim the offer today as NogDog noted, have until 12/26 to actually use it [I just claimed it and got the email myself]. This is a rare short-time offer, it wasn't on my KSO last night when I had wireless on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got the offer as well. . .haven't gone to pick anything out yet.

Also note that, if you have an Amazon VISA card, you get 10 points per dollar spent on digital items until the end of the year.


----------



## NogDog

DreamWeaver said:


> I had never purchased MP3s at Amazon, but I did take advantage of today's "MP3 classical samplers for $2" Kindle special offer. I got "Classical Chill Out" (59 tracks) for $2.
> 
> The odd thing is that the music is in my Amazon Cloud Drive and I was able to download the tracks to my computer, but I never received a purchase confirmation via email. That's never happened before.


I hadn't noticed that until you mentioned it. I went to My Account at Amazon, viewed my orders, then clicked on the digital orders option, and saw the order listed as "currently being processed." When I clicked on the View Order button, it did show it with the discounted price of $2.00.


----------



## Steph H

Oddly, I didn't get mine either, but did confirm the correct price when looking at the receipt through Amazon.  First time I haven't gotten the email also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Mine says still pending, too....but I can play it.  Got the 10 greatest opera pieces of all time...playing it now for hubby...

Betsy


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I buy MP3s from Amazon all the time. The emails are usually delayed so that they can compile all you MP3 purchases around the same  time (as in within a few hours) into one email rather than several.


----------



## intinst

I don't know what it says about me, but my pick was the 99 darkest classical pieces of all time and I am enjoying it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I went with Holst's The Planets.  Haven't listened to the whole of these since I was in high school.  It's downloading now, and I expect to enjoy it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ahhh, that explains why a second MP3 I ordered was shown on the same order as the special offer...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm debating between Holst and the Christmas stuff. . . .


----------



## CegAbq

intinst said:


> I don't know what it says about me, but my pick was the 99 darkest classical pieces of all time and I am enjoying it.


Well, I'm looking at that too, but also The 99 Most Essential Gregorian Chants; haven't decided yet.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating between Holst and the Christmas stuff. . . .


Was the Holst the one conducted by Previn? He usually does a pretty good job (at least for my tastes).


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


> Was the Holst the one conducted by Previn? He usually does a pretty good job (at least for my tastes).


Yes: Andre Previn and the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> Well, I'm looking at that too, but also The 99 Most Essential Gregorian Chants; haven't decided yet.


I got the Chants album when it was MP3 of the day for a buck or two a few months ago. I've never listened to the whole thing, but the parts I've listened to have been quite satisfactory, except that there is never the "THUNK" at the end of each line where the monks whack themselves on the head with a wooden tablet....


----------



## Buttercup

I went with The 99 Most Essential Relaxing Classics ... may end up going back and getting The 50 Greatest Pieces of Classical Music, the samples sounded lovely.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm debating between Holst and the Christmas stuff. . . .


They will have TONS of free Christmas MP3s on Amazon between now and Christmas.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I got the Chants album when it was MP3 of the day for a buck or two a few months ago. I've never listened to the whole thing, but the parts I've listened to have been quite satisfactory, except that there is never the "THUNK" at the end of each line where the monks whack themselves on the head with a wooden tablet....


<genteel guffaw> That's what I use as the ringtone on my phone when my husband calls: he works for our Parish and its associated Dominican Priory. . . . .


----------



## Flechette

Todays new ad is: Up to 50% off Cashmere wear. Doesn't look like it's SO specific, no code to collect

I guess these are the offers we're supposed to leave our KSO on for? Yesterdays MP3 was nice, this one-- <shrug>


----------



## Meemo

The Hooded Claw said:


> They will have TONS of free Christmas MP3s on Amazon between now and Christmas.


True - the past few years they've given away a free song every day. Plus there are great deals on Christmas albums. I already had the 99 Most Essential Christmas classical pieces, got it for $1.99 last year. I've got SO much classical music picked up from Amazon for $1.99 for 99 "most essential" - hours & hours. And I used the KSO for "Classical Chillout" - it's the kind of stuff I like to listen to when reading or surfing the net.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Flechette said:


> Todays new ad is: Up to 50% off Cashmere wear. Doesn't look like it's SO specific, no code to collect
> 
> I guess these are the offers we're supposed to leave our KSO on for? Yesterdays MP3 was nice, this one-- <shrug>


In a fit of madness yesterday, I ordered a cashmere Scarf on one of Amazon's Black Friday Deals. I rationalized it because I have a winter trip to Alaska coming up. But I have heard high praise for cashmere's ability to keep you warm with minimal bulk.

I also was unimpressed by the KSO this weekend after their hype.


----------



## Flechette

New offer : Free copy of Audibles Tom Clancy Dead or Alive

I am underwhelmed and disappointed the the Specials Offers. Other than Local and directing us to Amazon ads, I didn't get any Special offers, just ads.

From a financial perspective, I can understand it. I get the feeling the SO took off more strongly than expected and that could be alot of $10 off $20 giftcards that Amazon would now have to cover if offered. Still, feels like the program is being watered down - possibly to the point of not being worth it.

<shrug> I have saved enough to cover the cost of 2 Kindle3, + I do still like the ad pics better than the authors. I probably shouldn't complain  But it was so much better in the old days!


----------



## sebat

Flechette said:


> New offer : Free copy of Audibles Tom Clancy Dead or Alive


Just wanted to point out...it does not require you to sign up for a 30 free trial. The offer is good for today only and you need to use it by Dec 2nd.


----------



## CandyTX

Flechette said:


> New offer : Free copy of Audibles Tom Clancy Dead or Alive


Weird. I don't show that on my Touch SO. I turned on/off the wireless, I synched and checked for items. The only ones on mine are TNT Mystery Movie NIght, Kindle books as gifts, Amazon Wireless, AT&T and chocolate at Amazon local.


----------



## CegAbq

It showed up on mine.


----------



## D/W

It showed up on mine this morning too.


----------



## kindlegrl81

CandyTX said:


> Weird. I don't show that on my Touch SO. I turned on/off the wireless, I synched and checked for items. The only ones on mine are TNT Mystery Movie NIght, Kindle books as gifts, Amazon Wireless, AT&T and chocolate at Amazon local.


according to this:

http://blog.booksontheknob.org/2011/11/free-audiobook-dead-or-alive.html

while it is suppose to be for SO anyone can get it who has an audible account. Even though I have a KindleSO I went ahead and downloaded it without going through the Kindle link just to see if it would work, and it does.

Same thing happened with the free audible copy of _Water for Elephants_ they had earlier.


----------



## caseyf6

The "emergency chocolate" locals offer had me giggling.


----------



## Flechette

25 Days of Free MP3s starts

Return of  offer "$10 off $100 purchase when using Mastercard" - today only


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Flechette said:


> 25 Days of Free MP3s starts
> 
> Return of offer "$10 off $100 purchase when using Mastercard" - today only


The MC ones never are on my schedule.... Sigh.

So really, other than the chocolate there isn't really an offer right now? Last time i had the MC offer as an ad on amazon, seemed anyone could use it?!


----------



## Flechette

$5 off $10 Amazon.com purchase, must claim email by Dec 6th


----------



## reallyrob

I really wish the second generation Kindles could subscribe to special offers! I'd do it in a heartbeat!


----------



## RobertKindle

Flechette said:


> $5 off $10 Amazon.com purchase, must claim email by Dec 6th


The offer doesn't include eBooks


----------



## D/W

RobertKindle said:


> The offer doesn't include eBooks


Yes, the offer is valid only for physical goods. It excludes gift cards, eBooks, instant videos, MP3s, and all other digital downloads and content.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Flechette said:


> $5 off $10 Amazon.com purchase, must claim email by Dec 6th


So you need to get an e-mail for that?


----------



## Stephanie

Off to turn on w-fi right now!  (Although it does stink that I just ordered a physical book last night!!!)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

pitbullandfire said:


> So you need to get an e-mail for that?


IF you have a kindle with Special Offers, this is one of the offers that has just become available. On the Kindle use the menu to go to special offers, or just put it in and out of sleep until this one shows up.  When you select the offer, the kindle turns wireless on, if it's not already on, and you will get an email to your address of record at Amazon which will have the details on how you can take advantage of the offer. With this one ($5 off a $10 purchase) you have to claim the offer by December 6, and then must use the promo code before January 6.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Ann in Arlington said:


> IF you have a kindle with Special Offers, this is one of the offers that has just become available. On the Kindle use the menu to go to special offers, or just put it in and out of sleep until this one shows up.  When you select the offer, the kindle turns wireless on, if it's not already on, and you will get an email to your address of record at Amazon which will have the details on how you can take advantage of the offer. With this one ($5 off a $10 purchase) you have to claim the offer by December 6, and then must use the promo code before January 6.


Thank you...If this works, a K4 might be coming to papa!!


----------



## pitbullandfire

Found the code and a K4 will be delivered to me on Tuesday.  I used the discount to get expedited shipping to where I will be staying for the next couple of days.  I will need to check into the Kindle Support Group for sure now


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Your choice from 100 mysteries and thrillers for one dollar.

Unfortunately for me, I'd already purchased the two books that really interested me, but I picked up "100 best mystery short stories of 2011" or something like that, which should have some good stuff in it.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

The Hooded Claw said:


> Your choice from 100 mysteries and thrillers for one dollar.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'd already purchased the two books that really interested me, but I picked up "100 best mystery short stories of 2011" or something like that, which should have some good stuff in it.


I like these offers, hopefully I find something this time around!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> Your choice from 100 mysteries and thrillers for one dollar.
> 
> Unfortunately for me, I'd already purchased the two books that really interested me, but I picked up "100 best mystery short stories of 2011" or something like that, which should have some good stuff in it.


Just saw this one . . . .I'm sure I'll find something here that I like. . . .


----------



## malligator

Flechette said:


> $5 off $10 Amazon.com purchase, must claim email by Dec 6th


I used this to by an Everyman's Library hardback of my favorite book. Go go special offers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just started a thread here for folks to share what they bought with the $1 Mystery/Thriller offer--post your purchases there. (I'm looking for ideas...)

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

The mystery books codes they've given me via email haven't worked for me.  I keep getting this message (despite numerous tries).  

"There's something wrong with the claim code you entered. Please try again."

I've checked for spaces and there were none.  Yet I keep seeing this SO on my K4 -- sometimes it's a new one with new expiration date.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mlewis78 said:


> The mystery books codes they've given me via email haven't worked for me. I keep getting this message (despite numerous tries).
> 
> "There's something wrong with the claim code you entered. Please try again."
> 
> I've checked for spaces and there were none. Yet I keep seeing this SO on my K4 -- sometimes it's a new one with new expiration date.


Mineworker fine first try. Dreamweaver had good advice about searching your digital orders for clues, and calling Kindle CS.

Is there another user on your account who might have redeemed it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> The mystery books codes they've given me via email haven't worked for me. I keep getting this message (despite numerous tries).
> 
> "There's something wrong with the claim code you entered. Please try again."
> 
> I've checked for spaces and there were none. Yet I keep seeing this SO on my K4 -- sometimes it's a new one with new expiration date.


Marti, note that the special offers don't disappear from your KSO when you've used them, they stay in the Special Offers list which has confused me a bit....but there's only been one mystery and thriller code lately that I've seen. If you're sure that you haven't used it, I'd call Customer Service.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I just purchased a stand for my kindle with the $5.00 off of a $10 item.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I used the $5 off on $10 along with some reward points and some GC credits to get a free Kindle Touch SO to play with and then give to someone...haven't quite decided who yet.  

Betsy


----------



## pitbullandfire

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I used the $5 off on $10 along with some reward points and some GC credits to get a free Kindle Touch SO to play with and then give to someone...haven't quite decided who yet.
> 
> Betsy


Some lucky person will be doing the "happy dance" when they open that present from you...You are a kind soul..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

pitbullandfire said:


> Some lucky person will be doing the "happy dance" when they open that present from you...You are a kind soul..


No, I just wanted to play with one and justified it as a future "gift;" I have five grandkids and sundry other family members who would like it...and it was free, after all....


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

mlewis78 said:


> The mystery books codes they've given me via email haven't worked for me. I keep getting this message (despite numerous tries).
> 
> "There's something wrong with the claim code you entered. Please try again."
> 
> I've checked for spaces and there were none. Yet I keep seeing this SO on my K4 -- sometimes it's a new one with new expiration date.


Are you trying to type it in? Because what I do is copy it from the email they send and then paste it. No errors that way. . . .you do have to make sure you don't get an extra space at the beginning or the end.


----------



## mlewis78

Ann in Arlington said:


> Are you trying to type it in? Because what I do is copy it from the email they send and then paste it. No errors that way. . . .you do have to make sure you don't get an extra space at the beginning or the end.


I copy and paste and make sure there are no spaces. In that same box where you paste it, on the side there is a record of what you have in your account for gift cards, mp3 promos (I had $1 in there) and kindle book deals. I had nothing in the kindle book section. I have no idea why it never took. I tried again tonight when I saw that I had an email with an expiration date of 12/10, but same thing happened. Never had a problem with this before.

Another thing that is strange about it is that even if you were already logged into your account on the Amazon page, the email link takes me to the page to enter the code, but on top it says "sign in." If I click sign in, it goes to a page that has me already signed in and I can't get back to the page to enter the code. Only get back via the email link (that's probably intentional on their part). If you are not logged in, how can it credit to your account?


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> I copy and paste and make sure there are no spaces. In that same box where you paste it, on the side there is a record of what you have in your account for gift cards, mp3 promos (I had $1 in there) and kindle book deals. I had nothing in the kindle book section. I have no idea why it never took. I tried again tonight when I saw that I had an email with an expiration date of 12/10, but same thing happened. Never had a problem with this before.
> 
> Another thing that is strange about it is that even if you were already logged into your account on the Amazon page, the email link takes me to the page to enter the code, but on top it says "sign in." If I click sign in, it goes to a page that has me already signed in and I can't get back to the page to enter the code. Only get back via the email link (that's probably intentional on their part). If you are not logged in, how can it credit to your account?


Marti - sure sounds like a call to Customer service would be in order. I didn't have this kind of trouble at all using my SO earlier this evening.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sounds like a glitch. . .probably time for a call to CS. . . .

For those who might NOT have redeemed one of these offers before, my exact steps are to copy the code then click the link in the email and click the enter code button (or whatever it says) and then when it says it's applied, I close that window and follow the link on the page.  I generally use the tabbing feature of the browsr to choose several titles I might like and then narrow down to one.  When I do buy, it shows the whole price. . . .you don't really see that it's only going to cost a dollar until you look at the email they send or check 'your orders'.

Let us know what you find out, Marti!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> I copy and paste and make sure there are no spaces. In that same box where you paste it, on the side there is a record of what you have in your account for gift cards, mp3 promos (I had $1 in there) and kindle book deals. I had nothing in the kindle book section. I have no idea why it never took. I tried again tonight when I saw that I had an email with an expiration date of 12/10, but same thing happened. Never had a problem with this before.
> 
> Another thing that is strange about it is that even if you were already logged into your account on the Amazon page, the email link takes me to the page to enter the code, but on top it says "sign in." If I click sign in, it goes to a page that has me already signed in and I can't get back to the page to enter the code. Only get back via the email link (that's probably intentional on their part). If you are not logged in, how can it credit to your account?


I think I know the problem. I have never seen the credit in the "Kindle Book section" on these $1 offers, I think perhaps because it is not on any Kindle book but a specific genre. I think maybe you have the credit waiting and just need to use it. As Ann says, it's a bit of a leap of faith, but if you use the link on the special offer email, then the link to the book selections and pick one and buy it, you should see that the book only cost you $1. Remember, you can always contact CS to cancel the order.

Betsy


----------



## Sunshine22

Yep, the regular price always show ( for the dollar book deals).  But after you order, check the order, and it will show only $1 charged.


----------



## mlewis78

That may be it -- that the offer is in place and that by doing it again it brings up the "something is wrong with the code" box.  Usually I think there is some confirmation that the code worked.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> That may be it -- that the offer is in place and that by doing it again it brings up the "something is wrong with the code" box. Usually I think there is some confirmation that the code worked.


It took me a leap of faith the first time to go ahead and click "purchase." 

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It took me a leap of faith the first time to go ahead and click "purchase."
> 
> Betsy


Me too; and I was watching like a hawk, all prepared to head over to CS to cancel the order if it was more than $1


----------



## ak rain

I have a question about a special offer.
One I have states "Free new features available for your kindle    Get the latest offers and more with a software update"  it talks about amazonLocal deals. 
can anyone say what this is? I am in alaska bush community I can easily say nothing is local except maybe fresh salmon.
sylvia


----------



## D/W

ak rain said:


> I have a question about a special offer.
> One I have states "Free new features available for your kindle Get the latest offers and more with a software update" it talks about amazonLocal deals.
> can anyone say what this is? I am in alaska bush community I can easily say nothing is local except maybe fresh salmon.
> sylvia


Sylvia, exactly which Kindle do you have, and is it a Special Offers model?

If it's the Kindle Keyboard model, I believe you need to have the latest 3.3 software update in order to get AmazonLocal deals, so maybe it's telling you to update? On the Kindle Keyboard model, to check which software version you have, press Menu and then Settings. The version number will be shown on the bottom right. If you need to update the software, you'll need to have a wi-fi connection; it won't download over 3G. There is a website where you can download the update and install it on the Kindle via USB transfer, though: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200529700.

If you have a Kindle Keyboard without special offers, you can now opt-in (at no charge) to get special offers by going to your Amazon account page (Manage Your Kindle page) and choosing to subscribe. And you can opt-out at any time (at no charge). I believe you need the 3.3 update on your Kindle for that.


----------



## ak rain

I do have Kindle keyboard 3.3. I did opt in the Special Offers. I figure a change in scene might be fun and that I can opt out when I want. I have not seen any offers that I can use but I like seeing some of the different pictures show up. the AmazonLocal upgrade offer confussed me. what would be local? 

dreamweaver thank you for your thourough responce. 
sylvia


----------



## sebat

ak rain said:


> I do have Kindle keyboard 3.3. I did opt in the Special Offers. I figure a change in scene might be fun and that I can opt out when I want. I have not seen any offers that I can use but I like seeing some of the different pictures show up. the AmazonLocal upgrade offer confussed me. what would be local?
> 
> dreamweaver thank you for your thourough responce.
> sylvia


AmazonLocal is like Groupon. If there is a local offer in your area, you will receive it. They are also doing some national offers. I'm in the boonies, too, so I'm not getting any true local deals. You need to be in a major city to get those. The 2 national ones I currently have are...62% off Holiday Cards and more from CafePress and 1/2 off Flowers and more from From You Flowers. There was also one for chocolate recently.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't remember seeing this one before today, and I don't think anyone else has mentioned it here:

from Audible.Com,

"Listen to the Dalai Lama's 'Beyond Religion' free on over 500 devices"


----------



## LauraB

Ii got the Dali Lama one last week. It is being offered free on audible ( with or without special offer kindle )


----------



## TraceyC/FL

So like.... Nothing?

I have a local Omaha Steak one, ATT ad, amazon visa ad.

I never did get the $3 holiday offer I saw on booksontheknob either.


----------



## malligator

TraceyC/FL said:


> So like.... Nothing?
> 
> I have a local Omaha Steak one, ATT ad, amazon visa ad.
> 
> I never did get the $3 holiday offer I saw on booksontheknob either.


The current SO list is rather lackluster.


----------



## CegAbq

TraceyC/FL said:


> I never did get the $3 holiday offer I saw on booksontheknob either.


Neither did I.


----------



## D/W

CegAbq said:


> Neither did I.


I didn't either.


----------



## mlewis78

The Hooded Claw said:


> I don't remember seeing this one before today, and I don't think anyone else has mentioned it here:
> 
> from Audible.Com,
> 
> "Listen to the Dalai Lama's 'Beyond Religion' free on over 500 devices"


I just got this one. I want to listen on my ipod nano, but the download option gives me a file that doesn't look like anything (not an mp3). If I have it sent to my kindle, it will go to my K3, since K4 doesn't play these. I don't want it on my kindle. Why isn't this an mp3 or do I just have bad luck with these special offers?


----------



## mlewis78

Now I see that I have to change "preferred audio format."  Type 4 is mp3.  Pardon me for posting before I explored all the options.

It's still downloading as a file without a format (looks just like a bittorrent or epub for Adobe Digital Editions), but it was supposed to be an mp3.


----------



## koland

TraceyC/FL said:


> So like.... Nothing?
> 
> I have a local Omaha Steak one, ATT ad, amazon visa ad.
> 
> I never did get the $3 holiday offer I saw on booksontheknob either.


It disappeared from my Touch by mid-afternoon and I haven't seen it on any of my other Kindles. My touch is now down to no offers and no ads (and wifi is on all the time - I even did a restart to try to jostle it into downloading something).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I currently have AT&T ad, AmazonLocal Offers for Omaha Steaks and Salon Services, and the 10 pts for every $ spent ad.  I had a local offer for Thai Food that I redeemed--first LO that I used...

Betsy


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I currently have AT&T ad, AmazonLocal Offers for Omaha Steaks and Salon Services, and the 10 pts for every $ spent ad. I had a local offer for Thai Food that I redeemed--first LO that I used...
> 
> Betsy


I set up the new K4 this morning and it has the same as the KSO. The ATT, Omaha steaks and the amazon visa one. Thought maybe it might get something additional just because it was new! LOL!!

I could use a couple of kids books for $1 type of offers. The photography one I had on the admash thing didn't sound like something I'd be using either.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I had a free Zappos VIP membership offer today. I was happy because they offered them to people in FL but it was during the week apple ate my email and I couldn't do it.

I wonder if the kids would mind if I took the presents back and bought the dansko's I want?!?!?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

TraceyC/FL said:


> I had a free Zappos VIP membership offer today. I was happy because they offered them to people in FL but it was during the week apple ate my email and I couldn't do it.
> 
> I wonder if the kids would mind if I took the presents back and bought the dansko's I want?!?!?!


Oh, I'm sure it would be fine.....LOL!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Oh, I'm sure it would be fine.....LOL!


It's their lucky day... Zappos doesn't have the "burgundy" ones I saw at the walking company and now covet. Humph.


----------



## corkyb

What's the VIP membership do for you?  What does it usually cost?  I did not get that offer.


----------



## kindlegrl81

corkyb said:


> What's the VIP membership do for you? What does it usually cost? I did not get that offer.


It seems to be similar to Amazon Prime:

• No membership fee.
• FREE next business day shipping.
• Expedited returns.
• 24-hour advanced access to new styles on VIP.zappos.com!

I have no idea how much it would cost normally


----------



## TraceyC/FL

I don't know if you could buy it, or if at this point it was just offered. A few months or so ago they offered it to prior customers in the state of FL. I'm usually an overnight ship for them anyway, so I assumed that is why they did Florida. The last shoes I ordered for my DD I ordered at 4:30pm and had them at 9:30am without paying for overnight.

At least it was something i could use!


----------



## corkyb

It was on Special Offers though?


----------



## CegAbq

corkyb said:


> It was on Special Offers though?


It showed up on my Touch this morning.

ETA: but I'm not sure what extra this special offer is offering? 
When you go to their website, without logging in to any account, they already offer free shipping (both way), 365-day-return policy.
So what is special through the Kindle Special Offers?


----------



## kindlegrl81

CegAbq said:


> It showed up on my Touch this morning.
> 
> ETA: but I'm not sure what extra this special offer is offering?
> When you go to their website, without logging in to any account, they already offer free shipping (both way), 365-day-return policy.
> So what is special through the Kindle Special Offers?


The shipping is faster (next business day, the last time I ordered from them it too over a week for my stuff to arrive with the normal free shipping) and I guess the return process is faster or easier. Plus you get access to items 24 hours before they go onto the main site.

Considering I didn't have to pay extra to get it, I'm not going to complain that is isn't special enough.


----------



## CegAbq

kindlegrl81 said:


> The shipping is faster (next business day, the last time I ordered from them it too over a week for my stuff to arrive with the normal free shipping) and I guess the return process is faster or easier. Plus you get access to items 24 hours before they go onto the main site.
> 
> Considering I didn't have to pay extra to get it, I'm not going to complain that is isn't special enough.


Ah - well these are a few extra benefits then, so I could see using it.


----------



## corkyb

I did not get the special offer and this is one I would use too.  Darn.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

corkyb said:


> I did not get the special offer and this is one I would use too. Darn.


It's on my K4 today. . . you can see all the current SO's via the menu even if the 'ad' hasn't come up yet. . . .if it's not there, you might make sure you're connected and do a 'sync and check'. Or, try a restart to trigger the download.

I did 'get' the offer -- at least, asked for the email. Will check it out. Though I'm not much for buying shoes on line -- I really need to try things on, especially dressy stuff as they're usually much narrower than my foot even if still marked 'medium' width.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Though I'm not much for buying shoes on line -- I really need to try things on, especially dressy stuff as they're usually much narrower than my foot even if still marked 'medium' width.


I love Rockport shoes, and don't buy anything else--As a result, when there is a good sale, and my old pairs need replacing, I will go to the store and buy the desired shoe in a couple of different colors while it is on sale. But I have to try on several different pairs of what is in theory the same shoe in the same size to find one that fits me. Last time I did it, I had to go to two different stores in the same chain to find well-fitting "copies" of two different styles of shoes in two different colors! I've experimented with buying shoes online, but even when I ordered the identical model and size of a shoe that fit, the one shipped to me hasn't fit yet. So no more online shoe purchases for me, just stocking up on one big sale at a local store and being done with shoe buying for two years or so!

To get back on topic, after a nice five dollar off coupon, and several good "buy a book for a buck" promotions, I'm disappointed with SO the last couple of weeks. The one "buy a book for a buck" offer had a disappointing selection.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm expecting some better promotions after Christmas when all the new SO kindles get registered. . . . . .


----------



## CegAbq

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm expecting some better promotions after Christmas when all the new SO kindles get registered. . . . . .


Sure hope so.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

CegAbq said:


> Sure hope so.


Ditto.

Although, I think my bank account is thankful for the reprieve at the moment!

But I could use the shoes in black......


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I got it on my K4, but not on my Touch.    Oh, well, I can only use it once anyway!  Asked for the offer, I have ordered from Zappos occasionally.

Betsy


----------



## hummingbird_206

Flechette said:


> 25 Days of Free MP3s starts
> 
> Return of offer "$10 off $100 purchase when using Mastercard" - today only


The Mastercard $10 off $100 offer is back for today only, includes a future $10 off $50, and is good only for items sold and shipped by Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I just used it for my  Christmas shopping...does anyone know how the second $10 comes?

Betsy


----------



## hummingbird_206

Amazon is supposed to email a promo code for the $10 off of $50 within 30 days.  I haven't received mine yet from the first time I used the offer but it's only been 16 days, so they still have a couple of weeks to get it out.


----------



## JetJammer

I actually got the EMail from the first one, but so far I haven't gotten it to work.  Everytime I try to use it on a purchase I get "this promotion not eligible for this purchase".  Of course, the EMail doesn't say a word about what I'm supposed to use it ON.  I should probably contact Amazon and ask but just haven't gotten around to it.  If anyone gets it to work, I'd love to know about it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I used it to buy some electronics.  The items must actually be sold by Amazon; make sure who is selling the product you are picking, some items are sold by someone else.  I clicked on the SHOP NOW button in the email, got the code and it worked.


Betsy


----------



## KimberlyinMN

My hooba-looba (hubby) just used the code on a digital SLR camera that he's had his eye on.   He's been hoarding his gift cards for awhile


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The thing is, the CC tied to my Amazon account is a Visa.  I do have a Master Card. . . .I suppose I could list it and use that to purchase and then take it off again.  Maybe. . . . . still thinking. . . . .I 'got' the offer so I'd ad least have the option.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Ann in Arlington said:


> The thing is, the CC tied to my Amazon account is a Visa. I do have a Master Card. . . .I suppose I could list it and use that to purchase and then take it off again. Maybe. . . . . still thinking. . . . .I 'got' the offer so I'd ad least have the option.


Hmmmmm...If it's only used a MC, then that's awesome!! I have 2 I can use, please let me know if that's the case...


----------



## pitbullandfire

Oh Ann...You enabler!!!!

If that's the case, I can get my Touch 3G?!?!?  But I shouldn't, but I can, but I shouldn't....Nooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Moot as you had to use the offer yesterday.   It's there again with an expiration of the 20th, so I take that back. But to use, you don't have to use one-click, I put it in my cart, added my Mastercard as a second cc on the account, then, when to the cart to finish the purchase. There's a screen where you can change your purchase options (for example, to avoid using GC balance) and then you can switch it to something other than your default card.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .I checked before I'd posted earlier. . .saw the offer still there and clicked immediately. . .not sure what I need to buy   Looks like I have to decide and do it on Tuesday.


----------



## pitbullandfire

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . .I checked before I'd posted earlier. . .saw the offer still there and clicked immediately. . .not sure what I need to buy  Looks like I have to decide and do it on Tuesday.


Yep, I just got the details sent to my e-mail and will wrestle with adding the Kindle Touch 3G or not...I'm not paying full price is a good reason, right?


----------



## JetJammer

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I used it to buy some electronics. The items must actually be sold by Amazon; make sure who is selling the product you are picking, some items are sold by someone else. I clicked on the SHOP NOW button in the email, got the code and it worked.
> 
> 
> Betsy


Hmm, mine doesn't have a "shop now" option, just a code number and a link to the terms and conditions page (which is just the standard one, can't find any special restrictions). I just tried it again to purchase a baby kindle, no luck. Same "not eligible for this promotion" message. Guess it's time to call...


----------



## DJRMel

The $10/$100 MasterCard off showed up for me yesterday, but it says "Coming December 20th".  The email has the code in it, but clearly says that my offer is only good on Dec 20 and expires at midnight that night. 

I'm trying to be positive about the lack of special offers.  I still paid $40 less for my KTSO if I'd bought a non SO Kindle. It's not as if I was charged more for something I'm not getting.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

DJRMel said:


> The $10/$100 MasterCard off showed up for me yesterday, but it says "Coming December 20th". The email has the code in it, but clearly says that my offer is only good on Dec 20 and expires at midnight that night.
> 
> I'm trying to be positive about the lack of special offers. I still paid $40 less for my KTSO if I'd bought a non SO Kindle. It's not as if I was charged more for something I'm not getting.


Mine says that too. I don't think I sent the other one because I'm broke right now and knew there was no reason to send it.

I wish it said the 21st, I could use it then!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The $10 off should be working now, and actually, it's available from Amazon's site, there is a link at the top of the page.  

Betsy


----------



## tubemonkey

It's been nearly two weeks since we've had a real "Special Offer". Lately, these deals on our Kindles have been available to anyone; even people who don't own a Kindle.

You would've thought that with Black Friday and Christmas, there would've been some killer deals. But that was not the case.

This program is rapidly running out of steam.


----------



## CrystalStarr

tubemonkey said:


> It's been nearly two weeks since we've had a real "Special Offer". Lately, these deals on our Kindles have been available to anyone; even people who don't own a Kindle.
> 
> You would've thought that with Black Friday and Christmas, there would've been some killer deals. But that was not the case.
> 
> This program is rapidly running out of steam.


Agree! The point of this program has become lost on me. I agreed to be subjected to ads because I thought there was something in it for me. But there really hasn't been.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The covers were the last deal that had anything in it for me...and actually, that cover went to someone else...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The covers were the last deal that had anything in it for me...and actually, that cover went to someone else...
> 
> Betsy


Ah, but I got a cover during that event as well and. . . .wait. . .it went to you! 

I've not been hugely impressed, though I've not found the images annoying at all. . . . .I sort of expect some pretty good offers just after Christmas. . .Amazon have got to know that there will be a lot of new Kindleers looking for deals.

Anyway, as I say, the images are not irksome, so I'll leave things as they are unless/until I decide they are worth me spending $30 to make them go away.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I do like the $1 books...

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78

I enjoyed the SOs for a while, but they are basically like Groupon -- trying to get you to spend more money.  I don't mind them, but they don't interest me very much.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Since that's a 'today only' offer, I expect there will be new ones tomorrow. 

I actually 'got' it and looked through but couldn't find anything to use it on. Oh, sure, there were things I _could_ have bought, but nothing that I'd been thinking about. To use it I would have been spending just to save, which wouldn't have made much sense.


----------



## VictoriaP

mlewis78 said:


> I enjoyed the SOs for a while, but they are basically like Groupon -- trying to get you to spend more money. I don't mind them, but they don't interest me very much.





Ann in Arlington said:


> Since that's a 'today only' offer, I expect there will be new ones tomorrow.
> 
> I actually 'got' it and looked through but couldn't find anything to use it on. Oh, sure, there were things I _could_ have bought, but nothing that I'd been thinking about. To use it I would have been spending just to save, which wouldn't have made much sense.


This is exactly how I felt about the SO setup. The original SO deals last summer would have saved me money. Everything that came up since mine arrived the day after Thanksgiving was virtually worthless to me, except the $5 off. I've monitored this thread and the one on MobileReads daily, and I'm really glad I opted out of the program. If something good comes up, I'll opt back in, but meanwhile I'm enjoying the pens, pencils, and letterpress blocks. (No dead authors, yay!) LOL


----------



## CrystalStarr

So if I pay and opt out I can opt.back.in at any time?  Is that right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CrystalStarr said:


> So if I pay and opt out I can opt.back.in at any time? Is that right?


Yep. Once you've paid full price -- either buy getting a non-SO device in the first place or by 'buying out' of the offers after the fact ($30 on the Basic, $40 on the Touch, $50 on the Keyboard) -- you can turn them back on whenever you want. You get no discount for doing so, and don't have to buy out a second time to turn them off again. At this time, Amazon does not appear to be limiting this option in anyway.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

One thing about it.... I won't have to worry about "missing anything" if I deregister the kindles to hide the archive from prying eyes!

I shall convince myself they are just saving the good offers for next week


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

The offers recently have been pretty bland, so I looked around in the system folders on the kindle to see what's coming up. *There's no way of knowing WHEN these offers will appear:*

Get an award-winning ebook title for $1 
$100 "Travelocity Hotel Gift Card" for $50
Free audible ebook - _Stories I Only Tell My Friends_ by Rob Lowe, read by the author.


----------



## CrystalStarr

Yeah I'm trying to hold out until the new year. But you'd think the would have had great deals during the holiday shopping season.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CrystalStarr said:


> Yeah I'm trying to hold out until the new year. But you'd think the would have had great deals during the holiday shopping season.


I'm thinking there will be some better ones starting Christmas day. . . .lots of new Kindleers!


----------



## Cardinal

I finally decided on a book for Choose Out of 100 Mysteries for $1.  Wined and Died.

As soon as I downloaded the book I checked to see if there were chapter index marks to jump from chapter to chapter, and there are not.  Neither is there a table of contents.

I personally think navigation is the weakest part of eBooks, and I hate books that don't allow a convenient way of moving around.  There is no way to tell if a book does or does not have chapter marks from a sample or from the website.

I called Amazon and asked if I could return this just purchased book and use the offer for another book, one that hopefully has chapter index marks.

They said no.


----------



## KimberlyinMN

Cardinal said:


> As soon as I downloaded the book I checked to see if there were chapter index marks to jump from chapter to chapter, and there are not. Neither is there a table of contents.
> 
> I personally think navigation is the weakest part of eBooks, and I hate books that don't allow a convenient way of moving around. There is no way to tell if a book does or does not have chapter marks from a sample or from the website.


I have rarely ever used the TOC. I think the only time with a fictional book was with the Sookie Stackhouse nine (or ten?) book set that came as one big ebook. The only reason I even used it then was that I had a few of the other "filler" books that I wanted to be sure to read in the right order as they were written. Cookbooks? Definitely a necessity.  I'd hate to have to page through all of the recipes to find a certain one.

I know I've never used the chapter marks though -- because I don't even know what those are! (What are they?)


----------



## CaitLondon

I haven't taken advantage of special offers, but wanted to note to anyone who is thinking of the cheaper price: The special offers do not interfere at all with reading. I wasn't expecting the low interference, and was glad for the $50 price break.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Cardinal said:


> There is no way to tell if a book does or does not have chapter marks from a sample or from the website.


It has been my experience that, if the TOC is in the beginning, it becomes part of the sample. If it's clearly linked, you can be relatively certain there will be chapter marks on the progress bar. The downside is that the ToC takes up space in the sample that could otherwise be used to give a little more of the actual book.

OTOH, for a fiction book, the lack of a ToC isn't a big deal to me: I prefer it, but not having it isn't a deal-breaker.


----------



## LauraB

It is more touchy in fiction. I'm reading a book now that has TOC titled by characters names. In the story the reader is lead to believe a character is murdered.  I got lost in the book and went to TOC and the character reappears. Spoiler


----------



## Cardinal

KimberlyinMN said:


> I know I've never used the chapter marks though -- because I don't even know what those are! (What are they?)


At the bottom of the page (except on the Touch) there are little dots that indicate the start of a chapter, and you can jump to them with the five way controller.



Ann in Arlington said:


> It has been my experience that, if the TOC is in the beginning, it becomes part of the sample. If it's clearly linked, you can be relatively certain there will be chapter marks on the progress bar. The downside is that the ToC takes up space in the sample that could otherwise be used to give a little more of the actual book.


I've found there is no correlation between a ToC and chapter marks. Live and Let Die by Ian Flemming has an active ToC but no chapter marks. I have a lot of books that don't have a ToC but do have chapter marks. So long as there are either I'm fine.

There was no way to know that this book didn't have chapter marks. For some people it is no big deal. It is for me; I can't stand eBooks that don't don't allow easy navigation.

The part that I found upsetting, was less three minutes after buying the book I was on the phone with customer service and they wouldn't let me return the book and use the special offer for another one.


----------



## kindlegrl81

I have also found that even if the book does not have the actual chapter tick marks some of them will still let you jump forward using the 5-way controller.  I don't know why some of them show the tick marks and some don't.

The first thing I do when starting a book is look and see if I can jump between chapters and if the book has a TOC.


----------



## Meemo

I just opted back out of the SO on my K3 - because my $79 K4 came with SO.  And as I'd hoped, when I opted out and turned on wifi, my screensaver hack was still in place - I'd hoped and thought they would be, but I was happy to see them pop back up!


----------



## Cardinal

kindlegrl81 said:


> The first thing I do when starting a book is look and see if I can jump between chapters and if the book has a TOC.


Yay, I'm not the only one! 

I went to Barnes and Nobles and downloaded the book on one of their demo models and it is horrible on the Nook as well. It doesn't have a table on contents, the slider bar won't work, and there are no page numbers so you can't go to a page. This book isn't some old out of print book that has been scanned, it was published this year. I'm stunned at how bad this book is made. And I'm still irked at Amazon for not allowing me to return it and use the special offer for another book that has nice formatting.


----------



## kjshoe04

kindlegrl81 said:


> The first thing I do when starting a book is look and see if I can jump between chapters and if the book has a TOC.


Same here. I like to know the length of the next chapters so I always check how long each chapter is using the TOC. Nothing more frustrating than having to stop reading mid-chapter.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It doesn't matter to me..I read in such small segment...even with paper books, if I had an opporunity to read a page or two, I took it.  In fiction books, I don't jump around...

But Ann's suggestion to check out the sample seems like a good one...It may not always be the solution, but if it has a TOC, you know you're good.

Betsy


----------



## Cardinal

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It doesn't matter to me..I read in such small segment...even with paper books, if I had an opporunity to read a page or two, I took it. In fiction books, I don't jump around...
> 
> But Ann's suggestion to check out the sample seems like a good one...It may not always be the solution, but if it has a TOC, you know you're good.


Yes, now I know to look for a ToC... and to expect less of Amazon Customer Service.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Actually, I think you're being a teensy bit unreasonable about them not letting you use the SO a second time. Amazon generally has GREAT customer service, but, really, the offer clearly says that you can buy 1 book. I don't see anything that says they're obliged to make sure YOU don't make a mistake with that purchase. 

I'm sorry the book you got ended up not being formatted to your liking, but unless it's in really bad shape -- and just not having a linked TOC is probably _not_ going to qualify.  -- Amazon really has no responsibility to do any more than refund the price you paid if you don't like it. Just as they would with any unwanted purchase.  I'm afraid they go 'above and beyond' so often that people are beginning to expect it and feel ill-used when they stick to their 'stated policies'. 

Of course, you could always call back and maybe get a different CS rep. Also, you mention "Amazon Customer Service". It's been the experience of many here that Kindle Customer Service has a little more flexibility in what adjustments they are allowed to make. There's a thread at the top of "Tips, Tricks, and Troubleshooting" with the relevant phone numbers.


----------



## Beatriz

katy32 said:


> I thought it might be nice to have a list of special offers people have taken advantage of or seen on their special-offer kindles.
> So far I have seen
> $10 for a $20 amazon gift card
> $1 for 1mp3 album
> $10 for $30 for amazon denim shop


It's a shopper's paradise all over, right? So why should the Kindle be any different?


----------



## Cardinal

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm sorry the book you got ended up not being formatted to your liking, but unless it's in really bad shape -- and just not having a linked TOC is probably _not_ going to qualify.  --


It is not a missing table of contents, I don't think you understand what I was talking about.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Actually, in your OP, you did say "Neither is there a table of contents." Cardinal, I think we all understand that your disappointment is that there is no, as you said, "convenient way of moving around" in the book, be it a TOC or chapter marks. The disagreement is in whether Amazon's sticking to their one-time-use rule for Special Offers constitutes less-than-to-be expected customer service from Amazon. Obviously, for you, it does.

At any rate, I think any further discussion on this should be outside the Special Offers thread as it is NOT about an issue with the special offer but rather is about a perceived customer service issue.

Every time I see the "new" indicator on this thread, I think there is a new special offer being discussed... While some chitchat about the offers themselves is fine, I think this should be moved off thread, thanks.

Betsy
KB Moderator


----------



## hummingbird_206

Don't think it's just a SO but I saw it in my Kindle, so thought I'd post here...enter to win a trip to NYC for the "One for the Money" premiere 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref%3dkap_1037_em_cta/?ie=UTF&docId=1000751451


----------



## tubemonkey

Ann in Arlington said:


> I'm thinking there will be some better ones starting Christmas day. . . .lots of new Kindleers!


A new offer dropped today; two days late from the norm:

*Save $2 on select MP3 Albums*


----------



## TraceyC/FL

The kids have the $50 for a $100 travelocity offer on their k4santa delivered. The screen saver is pretty!! And they had the music one.

I haven't checked the KSO yet, but the travel one won't do me any good right now. Bummer!


----------



## tubemonkey

Another new offer. Claim by 28 Dec.

*Save $3 on Amazon Instant Videos*


----------



## cevamal

tubemonkey said:


> Another new offer. Claim by 28 Dec.
> 
> *Save $3 on Amazon Instant Videos*


This is a great one. I have yet to pay for an Amazon video rental! Mostly they've come with free codes from twitter.



VictoriaP said:


> I've monitored this thread and the one on MobileReads daily


I didn't know there was another one, thanks!

Here's a link, JIC it saves someone else some searching: http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=131386


----------



## BTackitt

There are 3 KSO on my account, can I use each offer 3 times?


----------



## tubemonkey

BTackitt said:


> There are 3 KSO on my account, can I use each offer 3 times?


No. You'll need a separate account for each KSO. The terms state:

Limit one promotional code per customer and per device.

Amazon used to allow redeeming offers for multiple KSOs on the same account, but stopped that practice last September. They also stopped "offer stacking", where you could combine two different offers for a single purchase. I was able to get the standard leather cover for my K3 for only $11.50 because I stacked two offers together on top of a sale price.

They're really tightening up on the offers and getting stricter with redemption.

Ahhh, the good old days ...LOL


----------



## BTackitt

Then I may go ahead and spend the $30 to cancel SO screens on my mom's BabyK.


----------



## tubemonkey

*New Offer*
*
Free Audible Book "Stories I Only Tell My Friends"*

Another free Audible book without a promo code. That generally means it isn't an exclusive KSO offer and anyone can get it. It may or may not expire on the 31st as the offer claims. I'm betting it'll still be available for free after the 31st. Tom Clancy's "Dead or Alive" was supposed to expire 02 Dec and it's still available for free.


----------



## Flechette

Thanks!

I'm not interest in Rob Lowe but I thought I had missed the Tom Clancy one.  Downloaded it w/out a problem, still for free~

Appreciate it!


----------



## Bellaluna

I've been subscribed to the special offers for about a month and a half now, and have not seen anything worth taking advantage of.  I was really holding out for a 50% off a lighted cover offer, but my husband bought me a really nice Kindle sleeve from Etsy for Christmas, so I don't really feel the need for one now.  I think I may unsubscribe from the special offers now, since the offers have really been lacking lately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is there a link for the clancy novel?

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

I just checked (used search function) it was "Dead or Alive", But I did not find it for free.


----------



## tubemonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Is there a link for the clancy novel?
> 
> Betsy


*Dead or Alive* -- Tom Clancy


----------



## BTackitt

Thank you tubemonkey. I couldn't find it earlier.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Cool!  I have wanted to read the Rob Lowe book for awhile now but wasn't willing to spend the money on it...now I can just listen to it for free


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, he had some great stories.  I watched a couple of interviews when he was promoting the book.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleR

Yep, this was a good one since I was on the fence. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## tubemonkey

MichelleR said:


> Yep, this was a good one since I was on the fence.


On the fence?


----------



## MichelleR

Contrary to the title, he's selective in what he covers and so never felt the push to buy. Free is great though.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## tubemonkey

Gotcha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tubemonkey said:


> *Dead or Alive* -- Tom Clancy


Thanks, couldn't find it!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There was also a free George RR Martin short story on the Audible home page...

http://www.audible.com/int/Free_For_Mem

Betsy


----------



## tubemonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> There was also a free George RR Martin short story on the Audible home page...
> 
> http://www.audible.com/int/Free_For_Mem
> 
> Betsy


It says it's for members. Not sure if non-members will be allowed to download it.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Flechette said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not interest in Rob Lowe but I thought I had missed the Tom Clancy one. Downloaded it w/out a problem, still for free~
> 
> Appreciate it!


Do you have a link for the Clancy book? When I go to Audible and do a search it shows up for regular price.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tubemonkey said:


> It says it's for members. Not sure if non-members will be allowed to download it.


I have an account but I don't pay a monthly fee anymore. I was able to download it. *shrug* I would recommend trying it but don't pay for it if they ask more than $0. 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

hummingbird_206 said:


> Do you have a link for the Clancy book? When I go to Audible and do a search it shows up for regular price.


Looking for it, it was a couple of posts before yours, hummingbird...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tubemonkey said:


> *Dead or Alive* -- Tom Clancy


Here it is...


Betsy


----------



## hummingbird_206

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Here it is...
> 
> 
> Betsy


Thank you! Downloading now!


----------



## Flechette

$15 off $50 in Amazon Demin store


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . I can always use a new pair of jeans.


----------



## tubemonkey

*New Offer* (Claim by 07 Jan)

*Buy One of 25 Award-Winning Books for $1* (exp 07 Feb)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

So as to not have everyone report here what books they picked up, I'm going to move Meka's post to the Book Corner so we can all report there!

Here's the new location:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,98184.0.html

(Some chitchat here is fine, but too many "new posts" makes the thread less useful to members who have it on "notify.")

Betsy


----------



## BTackitt

here's the list of qualifying award winners:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_359249702_1?ie=UTF8&docId=1000759101&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-4&pf_rd_r=0GBVVZF4VNSAM7TTNEZ1&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=1339671602&pf_rd_i=1000759091


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Back on Topic. 

The other current offers I have are all "local" ones. . .including auto maintenance, fitness classes, teeth whitening, and a language course.

Based on the "admash" choices the only thing upcoming is chiropractic services (Amazon local) and a reminder to connect periodically to get special offers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, I think the "one per customer aspect" of the Special Offers is a fine discussion topic. Only not in this thread, which is supposed to be for Offers themselves. An occasional comment or question is fine, a full discussion makes it difficult for people who have this thread on "notify." I'm going to split out the discussion so y'all can continue at will....

The discussion can be found here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,98218.0.html

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow

Just wanted to point out that not all the Award Winning books are actually available in the US. I was going through the list and reading reviews on Goodreads and finally decided on _The Worst Hard Time_ and was looking forward to reading it. Unfortunately when I went to buy it it shows it is not available. Then I noticed that there are two on the list that are unavailable, this book and _Life of Pi_ which was actually my second choice. The odds of that seem so small I just have to laugh. Anyway, just be aware of that when browsing the list.


----------



## Vicki G.

Not sure if I should comment in this thread but Life of Pi has two versions, for why I haven't a clue.  And it was on the Daily Deal a few days ago cause I bought it.


----------



## drenfrow

Vicki G. said:


> Not sure if I should comment in this thread but Life of Pi has two versions, for why I haven't a clue. And it was on the Daily Deal a few days ago cause I bought it.


Phooey! Missed it twice! I guess it's just the version they have listed for the Special Offers; strange.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

DreamWeaver said:


> That's very interesting. I was looking at both _The Worst Hard Time_ and _Life of Pi_ this morning, and I'm sure they were available then. As you mentioned, they're not now. This is the link to _The Worst Hard Time_ given in the $1 promotion. If you click on the "Kindle Edition" link from that page, it takes you to the same book (with a different cover) that IS currently available in the U.S. The problem is that one isn't eligible for the $1 promo.
> 
> Too bad because I would have bought it for a buck. But instead, I decided to check out the Kindle ebook from the library, where it is available, instead of purchasing it.


I thought they were available, too... I wonder if the number of available copies at $1 were maxed out... It might be worth asking CS.

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow

I just sent an email to CS since I had gone ahead and bought another book.  I asked if the books were actually available and if I could return the one I bought and get one of these.  I'll post when I get a response.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

DreamWeaver said:


> Too bad because I would have bought it for a buck. But instead, I decided to check out the Kindle ebook from the library, where it is available, instead of purchasing it.


Ha. I just put my name on the list for the Crossing Place book at the library and bought the kid the Battle Cry for Freedom (because at 900 pages I think it's a bit much for a library read!).

Perfect plan, and I totally agree, all the books were available this morning for purchase!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenfrow said:


> I just sent an email to CS since I had gone ahead and bought another book. I asked if the books were actually available and if I could return the one I bought and get one of these. I'll post when I get a response.


drenfrow,

I suspect based on prior questions that, whether the books are available or not, you've used your SO. Prior attempts to return a book and use the SO again have been turned down.

Do let us know...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

I grabbed The Color Purple - loved that book & the movie.


----------



## mlewis78

Once again, the code window won't take the code Amazon emailed me for the special offer on books.  Can't seem to find Amazon's CS Kindle phone number on their website. I didn't bother to call last time, but now I'm unhappy about this going on again.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I already had Battle Cry of Freedom (highly recommended for an overview Civil War book) and would like to have The Worst Hard Time, but it doesn't seem to be available.  Nothing else that bites my hook, unfortunately.


----------



## sebat

mlewis78 said:


> Once again, the code window won't take the code Amazon emailed me for the special offer on books. Can't seem to find Amazon's CS Kindle phone number on their website. I didn't bother to call last time, but now I'm unhappy about this going on again.


I've got it programmed into my cell. 1-866-321-8851


----------



## drenfrow

drenfrow said:


> I just sent an email to CS since I had gone ahead and bought another book. I asked if the books were actually available and if I could return the one I bought and get one of these. I'll post when I get a response.


I just talked to CS and they said they have a certain number of books that are available and then that's it. This isn't that big a deal but I must say it's a bit off for there to already be two books unavailable on the first day.


----------



## mlewis78

sebat said:


> I've got it programmed into my cell. 1-866-321-8851


I called and they couldn't fix the problem, so they offered me $10 on my account for any kindle book. I bought Ina Caro's Paris to the Past: Traveling Through French History by Train ($9.7

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005459QZG










Found it on my wish list tonight.


----------



## CegAbq

mlewis78 said:


> I called and they couldn't fix the problem, so they offered me $10 on my account for any kindle book. I bought Ina Caro's Paris to the Past: Traveling Through French History by Train ($9.7
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005459QZG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found it on my wish list tonight.


Nice!


----------



## TraceyC/FL

drenfrow said:


> I just talked to CS and they said they have a certain number of books that are available and then that's it. This isn't that big a deal but I must say it's a bit off for there to already be two books unavailable on the first day.


I agree, wonder what will be left in a month when the offer expires?!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

mlewis78 said:


> Once again, the code window won't take the code Amazon emailed me for the special offer on books. Can't seem to find Amazon's CS Kindle phone number on their website. I didn't bother to call last time, but now I'm unhappy about this going on again.


Kindle CS numbers are also listed here at the top of Tips, Tricks & Troubleshooting.

To find it on their website, you have to go to their website, click on Help, then the yellow Contact Us button, sign in or skip signing in, filling in some info, then clicking on "by phone." at least that's how I've found it...

Betsy


----------



## DJRMel

As books are "sold out" of the special offer, they are adding new books to keep the total at 25. By the last days of the offer, it might be an entirely different selection.


----------



## BTackitt

ok.. on DS's bKSO we now have:

a "Over half off six-month language course" from Livemocha inc.
for $25 (regular price $59) 
38 online language courses  with unlimited practice with native speakers who can help with the finer points of fluency.

and:

"80% off Teeth Whitening" from the Smile Bright Store
$39 (regular price $195)

seems only 3 offers atm, these 2 and the Award book for a buck.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

DJRMel said:


> As books are "sold out" of the special offer, they are adding new books to keep the total at 25. By the last days of the offer, it might be an entirely different selection.


That is good, I know that with the family movie night offer a few months ago at the end there was a variety not available, it just seemed to shrink!


----------



## Steph H

BTackitt said:


> ok.. on DS's bKSO we now have:
> 
> a "Over half off six-month language course" from Livemocha inc.
> for $25 (regular price $59)
> 38 online language courses with unlimited practice with native speakers who can help with the finer points of fluency.
> 
> and:
> 
> "80% off Teeth Whitening" from the Smile Bright Store
> $39 (regular price $195)
> 
> seems only 3 offers atm, these 2 and the Award book for a buck.


Funny, I have the same offers as you do...


----------



## Flechette

New Offer:

$10 off $20 purchase of groceries @ Soap.com

must request offer by Jan 11th

discount good thru Feb 12th


------------------------

Lookd to be back on schedule but now with 1 new offer instead of 2.  I've used Soap.com in the past, so this offer is at least mildly interesting to me.


----------



## tamborine

Flechette said:


> New Offer:
> 
> $10 off $20 purchase of groceries @ Soap.com
> 
> must request offer by Jan 11th
> 
> discount good thru Feb 12th
> 
> ------------------------
> 
> Lookd to be back on schedule but now with 1 new offer instead of 2. I've used Soap.com in the past, so this offer is at least mildly interesting to me.


I just tried to use this offer. Put $26 worth of Method dish & hand soap in my cart, but when I added the promo code it wouldn't take it, and I got the message "Code only valid on grocery purchases". So I guess grocery = food, to them. To me, it's anything I'd buy in a grocery store!


----------



## tinytoy

Flechette said:


> New Offer:
> 
> $10 off $20 purchase of groceries @ Soap.com
> 
> must request offer by Jan 11th
> 
> discount good thru Feb 12th
> 
> ------------------------


When I first saw this offer I thought "Aren't Soap.com and Amazon competitors?" but I did some research and see that Amazon now owns Soap. Go figure. 

And I've already used this promo. Good stuff.


----------



## sebat

AmazonLocal:  55% off photos to art -$90 to spend on photos to art at Art.com for $40
AmazonLocal:  Half Off Okabashi Shoes - $30 to spend on Okabashi Brand shoes for $15.


----------



## tubemonkey

Well, today is offer day and nothing dropped. It's either late; or we go without like we did on 19 Dec.


----------



## j.elliott

Thanks Dream Weaver--I will know more tomorrow. ;-)

ETA:  After my original arrival date came and went with no package, and they were as confused as I was, I was concerned about Soap.com.  However, it has been resolved.  I think they were just overwhelmed with orders from this deal.  Everything's fine.;-)


----------



## hummingbird_206

I placed an order with Soap.com on Sunday night and received it on Tuesday.  Tracking info was right on and all the stuff I ordered was great, so I'm very happy with my experience.  

edit: I used the $10 KSO and got the free delivery for my first order.


----------



## gustophersmob

So how do you know what special offers are coming up? When I look at the files on my Kindle in windows explorer, I don't see anything that tells me.

Any idea if we can expect another 50% of covers SO?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you do the "AdMash" thing, it will give you an ideas of upcoming offers. . . . You can get AdMash as 'active content' in the Kindle store for free:



They basically give you two choices of images and you say which you like better or if you don't have a preference.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

gustophersmob said:


> So how do you know what special offers are coming up? When I look at the files on my Kindle in windows explorer, I don't see anything that tells me.
> 
> Any idea if we can expect another 50% of covers SO?


On a windows computer, you have to go to folder options and select "Show hidden files" AND uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Then you'll see a System folder on your kindle. Here's what I'm seeing coming up:

One of 100 romance books for $1
Kindle Daily deal: The fall of the Roman Empire by Peter Heather for $1.99
Half off artwork 20x200
Kindle Daily Deal: Bound by Antonya Nelson for $1.99
Over half off home video conversion at PhotoBin
Kindle Daily Deal: Alone by Richard Byrd for $1.99

So, nothing too exciting...


----------



## tubemonkey

Eltanin Publishing said:


> Here's what I'm seeing coming up:
> 
> One of 100 romance books for $1
> Kindle Daily deal: The fall of the Roman Empire by Peter Heather for $1.99
> Half off artwork 20x200
> Kindle Daily Deal: Bound by Antonya Nelson for $1.99
> Over half off home video conversion at PhotoBin
> Kindle Daily Deal: Alone by Richard Byrd for $1.99
> 
> So, nothing too exciting...


Amazing; out of that entire list, there's only one Special Offer.

It also appears that the 4-day cycle for offers has ended. Today is the 3rd cycle without a new offer.


----------



## CegAbq

You know, the 'ads' are fairly unobtrusive, but I have felt that these are NOT Special Offers - many of them are ADVERTISEMENTS; an ad for an upcoming movie that isn't offering any special pricing is just an advertisement, not a special offer.
Major misnomer and/or misleading IMO


----------



## DJRMel

While I'll agree that the Daily Deal isn't a Special Offer, I wish it would appear _every_ day on the Special Offer screen.


----------



## CegAbq

DJRMel said:


> While I'll agree that the Daily Deal isn't a Special Offer, I wish it would appear _every_ day on the Special Offer screen.


That would be a valuable listing. I'd like to see that.


----------



## robertk328

CegAbq said:


> You know, the 'ads' are fairly unobtrusive, but I have felt that these are NOT Special Offers - many of them are ADVERTISEMENTS; an ad for an upcoming movie that isn't offering any special pricing is just an advertisement, not a special offer.
> Major misnomer and/or misleading IMO


They seem to have evolved into this over the last few months :-/


----------



## toadhall

How many ads do you normally get in a day? It seems I only have 1 or 2 that show up every day and I'm wondering if this is normal.


----------



## D/W

toadhall said:


> How many ads do you normally get in a day? It seems I only have 1 or 2 that show up every day and I'm wondering if this is normal.


Right now there are a total of six "special offers" on my Kindle. Four of them are product/service discounts (artwork, flowers, video conversion and tea). The other two are "browse editors' picks for January" and "don't miss out on great deals (a reminder to connect daily)."


----------



## toadhall

Huh. That IS strange. I don't have the four product/service discounts but I do have the other two. Are those four ads location specific or something?


----------



## toadhall

Yeah, I'm in Malaysia. I guess that's why. No AmazonLocal here. No biggie though.

What's interesting about this is, when the Kindle with SO only has 1 or 2 ads and those ads are from Amazon, it will show those two ads once each, and then go on to show the annoying "Please connect wirelessly to download the latest Special Offers" continuously until the next time the next round of ads are uploaded. And then the cycle repeats.

Just thought I'd put this here in case somebody else outside of the US bought a Kindle with SO and was wondering what's up.


----------



## tubemonkey

tubemonkey said:


> It also appears that the 4-day cycle for offers has ended. Today is the 3rd cycle without a new offer.


Make that the 4th cycle without a new offer.

The assets folder reveals two offers, but i have no idea when they'll drop. More than likely, we'll get the romance book before Valentine's Day.


Get 1 of 100 Romance eBook titles for $1
Get $2 off an MP3 Classical Crossover Album


----------



## CrystalStarr

So much for the idea that the offers would get good after the holidays. I'm so unimpressed.


----------



## tubemonkey

Yep, not very encouraging. I have 8 ads on my Kindle and not one Special Offer.

One upon a time there used to be offers...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Why not call Kindle Customer Service and complain?


----------



## TraceyC/FL

ProfCrash said:


> Why not call Kindle Customer Service and complain?


The ones that should be complaining are the people that paid to buy them out.... At this point, why bother?!


----------



## CrystalStarr

I wonder if the companies didn't make the kind of money off of the advertising that they thought they would and so therefore are no longer interested.  If so, that could explain it all!


----------



## tubemonkey

ProfCrash said:


> Why not call Kindle Customer Service and complain?


That's an exercise in futility. I contacted them during the run up before Christmas slow down and got nothing but a canned response. If they're changing the rules, I doubt they'll own up to it for awhile.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

DreamWeaver said:


> I suspect that Amazon has been having difficulty getting companies to participate in this program, and that's why we're not seeing those special offers. Maybe Amazon is charging too much for their participation, or maybe companies don't have advertising funds with the economy the way it's been. It'd be nice if Amazon would offer some good deals of their own that would appeal to a wide audience-like a percentage off all merchandise purchases.


It could be that Amazon salted the early KSOs with subsidized promotional offers that were unrealistically generous and created unrealistic expectations in us Kindle owners!


----------



## tubemonkey

Hold the presses. We have a sighting of the elusive Special Offer. It reared its head today. 


*Get $2 Off an MP3 Classical Crossover Album* -- exp 04 Mar


----------



## Tabatha

Just checked mine, and had 5 pages of Amazon Local for many states, and not just my local. Included, Houston, Los Angelos, NY, and many others. What a joke this is turning out to be.

Did have the $2 off Classical crossover albums as the last item on page 5.


----------



## tubemonkey

Tabatha said:


> Just checked mine, and had 5 pages of Amazon Local for many states, and not just my local. Included, Houston, Los Angelos, NY, and many others. What a joke this is turning out to be.
> 
> Did have the $2 off Classical crossover albums as the last item on page 5.


So did I and I'm packing my car right now. Later today, I'll head out on a cross-country shopping spree to take advantage of all of those wonderful deals. Amazon loves us so.


----------



## Meemo

I had a 30% off certain Kindle covers last week - did no one else get that one? I used it in conjunction with a Gold Box deal on the K4 cover in olive green - came yesterday and I'm loving the cover, which ended up costing me $12.99 instead of $40. So *I'm* happy. 

Will keep my eye out for the new music one. In the end, though - I'm happy with paying only $79 for a Kindle I love (saving $30 on it) and having more pleasant pictures than those deceased authors. (Although I know the pics are new with these 4th gen Kindles anyway.) If I'd paid MORE to get the special offers, I might be miffed. Hard for me to complain when I paid less.


----------



## gustophersmob

DreamWeaver said:


> I didn't have that offer. I have the K3 Kindle Keyboard, so maybe the cover offer was device-specific?


I have a basic K4 and didn't get that offer, which stinks because it is exactly what I'm waiting on...

I like the amazon covers, but just can't see spending 50% of the device price on one.


----------



## Meemo

I don't think it was device-specific, because the link in the email they sent with the redemption code was http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=kap_1339_em_shop/?ie=UTF8&node=1268192011 - the email was dated Jan 26 (last Thursday). I saw a post here about the Gold Box deal on the olive K4 Amazon cover - I wasn't crazy about any of the colors they offer, but I love the design of it - slim, simple and light.

Maybe they're rolling it out regionally? Or maybe I wasn't supposed to get it? No clue.


----------



## kuklachica

Could it have been a trial run of this?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_359867062_2?ie=UTF8&nav_sdd=aps&docId=1000768931&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=065ZC72Q1HQK975M525M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1345449722&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## gustophersmob

kuklachica said:


> Could it have been a trial run of this?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_359867062_2?ie=UTF8&nav_sdd=aps&docId=1000768931&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=065ZC72Q1HQK975M525M&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1345449722&pf_rd_i=507846


Too bad this doesn't seem to include the Amazon covers


----------



## Leslie

For those of you not here in Maine, the $200 worth of lobster products for $100 is a good deal. 

L


----------



## D/W

Leslie said:


> For those of you not here in Maine, the $200 worth of lobster products for $100 is a good deal.


Mmm...lobster.


----------



## Brownskins

Saw this special offer just now...

Since I am not familiar with the genre, any recommendations?  It would seem like the 4-in-1 Carr books would be the best deal but since I don't really read romance novels, maybe the ghost crossover or the legal thriller crossover would be better?


----------



## LauraB

Brownskins said:


> Saw this special offer just now...
> 
> Since I am not familiar with the genre, any recommendations? It would seem like the 4-in-1 Carr books would be the best deal but since I don't really read romance novels, maybe the ghost crossover or the legal thriller crossover would be better?


  What is the special offer? From your post I guess it is some sort of book deal?


----------



## KindleGirl

The offer I see is to get one romance book for $1. Over 100 to choose from.


----------



## TraceyC/FL

KindleGirl said:


> The offer I see is to get one romance book for $1. Over 100 to choose from.


We had this one too.

Now i have another book I shouldn't be reading - maybe it covers DNA and I can pretend it is school related?!?! LOL!


----------



## Brownskins

Yes - its the $1 romance book deal.  Sorry I typed it in the subject heading, not in the body...


----------



## Tabatha

Just noticed on my K4, 30% off Timbuktu covers, get code by 2/16. Why couldn't this be the K4 lighted covers?

Also, email from decalgirl for valentines day, 25% till 2/19. Code:  VDAY12


----------



## hummingbird_206

Tabatha said:


> Just noticed on my K4, 30% off Timbuktu covers, get code by 2/16. Why couldn't this be the K4 lighted covers?
> 
> Also, email from decalgirl for valentines day, 25% till 2/19. Code: VDAY12


Drat, no Timbuktu offer on my Kindle Keyboard. I'd like to buy one as a gift for a friend with a Fire.


----------



## Steph H

I'm surprised no one has posted this, maybe because we're not used to actually getting real offers anymore and no one saw it.   Anyhoo, I've got an offer on mine for:

$15 off a $50 swimwear purchase
Claim by February 19 (that's tomorrow!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah I saw that.  Claimed it, though I'm not sure I'll really have time to shop before it expires.


----------



## Steph H

All that moderating and taxificating takes up all your time, eh?    (Wheeee, I got my refund...well, it'll be credited on Tuesday officially but I got notice from my bank today that it's there!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Steph H said:


> All that moderating and taxificating takes up all your time, eh?  (Wheeee, I got my refund...well, it'll be credited on Tuesday officially but I got notice from my bank today that it's there!)


Indeed! I actually haven't hardly had time to open my Kindle in the last week to even check out special offers. . .but I was off yesterday so made a specific effort to do so!


----------



## Flechette

Must Claim code by email by Feb 26th:

Get $2 off an award-nominated film at Amazon Instant Video ~


Credit expires March 26th.


Looks like we're seeing about 1 offer a week now, I seem to get them on Fridays now~


----------



## Sandpiper

In two or three special offers, I've tried to Read full description or Read all deal terms. I tap both. I press both. Nothing happens? (Wireless / 3G is on.) Am I missing doing something? How am I supposed to learn more if I'm interested in an offer?


----------



## Flechette

$2 of one of 50 Jazz MP3s  must claim coupon by Sunday March 4th


Sandpiper, not sure what to tell you, normally I simply hit the button that say "Email Me",  you may want to tag Kindle Customer Service if you're still having problem

Good Luck!


----------



## tubemonkey

There's a new offer today:

*Buy one of 50 Biography/History Titles for $1* (claim by 08 Mar -- exp 08 Apr)


----------



## angiemccullagh

I'm sure this is horribly dumb and I can't believe I'm asking it, but how do I take advantage of the special offer? I can't click on it.

(Kindle newbie)


----------



## DJRMel

Amazon posted a coming attraction on their Amazon Kindle Facebook page for Tuesday, March 20.

_Here's a sneak peek at what's coming to Kindle with Special Offers on Tuesday, March 20th... Spread the word!

(Don't forget to connect your Kindle to wireless to receive this deal)
_​





https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/kindle​


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I saw that too. . . .wonder if there's a limit to how many we can buy.


----------



## D/W

Today's offer is *$5 for a $10 Amazon Gift Card*. One per household. You may not need a Kindle in order to take advantage of this offer: AmazonLocal.


----------



## tubemonkey

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's offer is *$5 for a $10 Amazon Gift Card*. One per household. You may not need a Kindle in order to take advantage of this offer: AmazonLocal.


Yeah, you don't need a Kindle; because it's not a Special Offer. It's an AmazonLocal offer and available to anyone with a US Amazon account.

*Offer valid today only (20 Mar)*


----------



## Indy-One

This is the first special offer that I have taken advantage of, nice deal.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> I saw that too. . . .wonder if there's a limit to how many we can buy.


One....


----------



## Basket lady

So this is the first Special Offer I have bought since I got my SO K4 in January.  I bought it a couple hours ago and thought it said I would get an email, but so far I haven't.  Does it usually take a while to get the confirmation email or have I done something wrong?  The SO has disappeared on my Kindle so I can't click on it again to see what it said.


----------



## telracs

Basket lady said:


> So this is the first Special Offer I have bought since I got my SO K4 in January. I bought it a couple hours ago and thought it said I would get an email, but so far I haven't. Does it usually take a while to get the confirmation email or have I done something wrong? The SO has disappeared on my Kindle so I can't click on it again to see what it said.


yes, it's taking a few hours before you get the e-mail. and be aware that it might end up in your spam folder, make sure you double check there.


----------



## sparklemotion

DreamWeaver said:


> Today's offer is *$5 for a $10 Amazon Gift Card*. One per household. You may not need a Kindle in order to take advantage of this offer: AmazonLocal.


When I try to get this (on my kindle touch - where it says under special offers it expires on March 21st) it says - we're sorry, we are unable to place your order. This deal has sold out.  Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> When I try to get this (on my kindle touch) it says - sorry, we're sold out.


Yes, if you go to the web link it says the same thing. This morning, it said it was a limited offer....



scarlet said:


> yes, it's taking a few hours before you get the e-mail. and be aware that it might end up in your spam folder, make sure you double check there.


When I bought it, I got a link to something called "Vouchers" under local deals. I'll see if I can find a link...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This should work:
http://local.amazon.com/purchases

Click on the above and you'll have to put in your email and password, and it should take you to your Amazon local purchases. The gift card should be listed there. (Mine shows that and another voucher.)

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This should work:
> http://local.amazon.com/purchases
> 
> Click on the above and you'll have to put in your email and password, and it should take you to your Amazon local purchases. The gift card should be listed there. (Mine shows that and another voucher.)
> 
> Betsy


Thank you, Betsy, but when do that (after signing in) it says no deals in you area. Hmm..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

sparklemotion said:


> Thank you, Betsy, but when do that (after signing in) it says no deals in you area. Hmm..


Sorry for the confusion.

Yes, it's sold out for you, you already posted that (if I try to see the offer, it shows as sold out for me, too). It was always posted as a "limited offer."

I posted the link to "purchases" for Basket Lady and others who are trying to confirm that they purchased it.

Betsy


----------



## katy32

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This should work:
> http://local.amazon.com/purchases
> 
> Click on the above and you'll have to put in your email and password, and it should take you to your Amazon local purchases. The gift card should be listed there. (Mine shows that and another voucher.)
> 
> Betsy


I got charged but don't have anything showing up in my purchases


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

katy32 said:


> I got charged but don't have anything showing up in my purchases


If the charge is on your CC and you don't have it by tomorrow, I'd contact Amazon CS.

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> Yes, it's sold out for you, you already posted that (if I try to see the offer, it shows as sold out for me, too). It was always posted as a "limited offer."
> 
> I posted the link to "purchases" for Basket Lady and others who are trying to confirm that they purchased it.
> 
> Betsy


Ah, I see. My mistake, sorry!


----------



## katy32

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If the charge is on your CC and you don't have it by tomorrow, I'd contact Amazon CS.
> 
> Betsy


I will, thanks!


----------



## ak rain

is it good for ebooks? (the 5 for 10 deal)
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's a regular gift card, I don't think there's any restrictions that aren't on regular cards. I copied the claim code and applied it to my account; my total GC balance went up $10.

Here's what is says on the (now expired) offer page:


> Whether you're in the market for a Kindle eBook, an Amazon MP3, movies, electronics or new clothing, your $10 Amazon.com Gift Card could go a long way. Use it toward millions of items, including a brand new Kindle Fire, your Cloud Drive, sporting goods, toys, appliances and more. An offer this great won't last forever, so pick one up and stay tuned for what's to come on AmazonLocal, your source for unbeatable deals.


Betsy


----------



## tubemonkey

katy32 said:


> I will, thanks!


*AmazonLocal* has their own phone number, so contact them directly at *1-866-395-2090*. You'll get better support if you contact the division behind the offer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

tubemonkey said:


> *AmazonLocal* has their own phone number, so contact them directly at *1-866-395-2090*. You'll get better support if you contact the division behind the offer.


Even better, thanks for the tip!


----------



## tubemonkey

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's a regular gift card, I don't think there's any restrictions that aren't on regular cards.


I'm fairly certain you're correct. It doesn't appear to be any different than the gift cards they previously offered as Special Offers. This is the first GC I've seen offered as an AmazonLocal offer. I hope they offer more of them, since they seem to have all but given up on the Special Offers.


----------



## ak rain

thanks betsy but there sold out sadly


----------



## tubemonkey

ak rain said:


> thanks betsy but there sold out sadly


12 hours into the offer, Amazon had already sold over 750,000 cards. When I checked a bit later, they were over 800,000 sales. Since they had limited quantities, I bet they cut it off after 1 million sales.


----------



## corkyb

Jees.


----------



## katy32

tubemonkey said:


> *AmazonLocal* has their own phone number, so contact them directly at *1-866-395-2090*. You'll get better support if you contact the division behind the offer.


Thank you. I will give them a call tomorrow


----------



## octoberdana

The $10 giftcard came out the day after I received my lighted cover.  Figures.  

I haven't been impressed with the special offers, if it didn't cost $40 I would have them removed.  Hopefully they will come out with some new ones soon.


----------



## glennlangohr

I saw the $10 for $20 Amazon card. Is it still going?


----------



## ak rain

No glen it sold out


----------



## SamIam

its done, unfortunately


----------



## tubemonkey

Time for another offer. The last one was two weeks ago.

*Get one of 50 Humor Titles for $1* -- claim by 08 Apr / redeem by 08 May


----------



## The Hooded Claw

tubemonkey said:


> Time for another offer. The last one was two weeks ago.
> 
> *Get one of 50 Humor Titles for $1* -- claim by 08 Apr / redeem by 08 May


Naturally, I had to get "How to be a Villain". How could I pass that up?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Looking now to figure out what I want...I don't think this one is correctly part of the category... 


A publicist (and author of The Complete Guide to Book Publicity) who has promoted several bestsellers, Blanco was once a troubled child, tormented by her school mates. In this moving account, Blanco describes how she was first victimized in a Roman Catholic grammar school because she defended some deaf children when they were picked on by hearing students. She gave the names of the ringleaders of this cruel activity to one of the nuns, and was subsequently ostracized by former friends for being a tattletale. After Blanco transferred to another school, she continued a pattern of reporting bad behavior to authority figures and became a true outsider. According to the author, her parents were sympathetic, but they made things worse by forcing her to see a therapist. He prescribed medication that made her sleepy and told her that "kids will be kids." In high school, she was physically abused by students who also objected to her "goody two shoes" attitude. During her teen years, Blanco's emotional problems were compounded by a physical problem that caused her breasts to grow at different rates (later corrected by surgery). Blanco does feel, however, that those painful early years gave her the strength to become a successful adult. Although the text is overwritten in parts, the author's courageous and honest memoir of the years she spent as the victim of her contemporaries points smartly to the inability of adults to deal with issues of serious bullying.
Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Looking now to figure out what I want...I don't think this one is correctly part of the category...
> 
> 
> A publicist (and author of The Complete Guide to Book Publicity) who has promoted several bestsellers, Blanco was once a troubled child, tormented by her school mates. In this moving account, Blanco describes how she was first victimized in a Roman Catholic grammar school because she defended some deaf children when they were picked on by hearing students. She gave the names of the ringleaders of this cruel activity to one of the nuns, and was subsequently ostracized by former friends for being a tattletale. After Blanco transferred to another school, she continued a pattern of reporting bad behavior to authority figures and became a true outsider. According to the author, her parents were sympathetic, but they made things worse by forcing her to see a therapist. He prescribed medication that made her sleepy and told her that "kids will be kids." In high school, she was physically abused by students who also objected to her "goody two shoes" attitude. During her teen years, Blanco's emotional problems were compounded by a physical problem that caused her breasts to grow at different rates (later corrected by surgery). Blanco does feel, however, that those painful early years gave her the strength to become a successful adult. Although the text is overwritten in parts, the author's courageous and honest memoir of the years she spent as the victim of her contemporaries points smartly to the inability of adults to deal with issues of serious bullying.
> Copyright 2003 Reed Business Information, Inc.


I wonder if someone categorized that based on the title? I'd hope they put more thought into selecting the books for these offers!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> I wonder if someone categorized that based on the title? I'd hope they put more thought into selecting the books for these offers!


That's what I wondered...I've sent them feedback about it.

Betsy


----------



## tubemonkey

Two more offers:


*Save $10 on a $30 purchase of select Neutrogena products* -- claim by 25 Apr / exp 25 May

*Get $2 off one of 50 MP3 Relaxing Albums* -- claim by 13 Apr / exp 13 May


----------



## tubemonkey

Another offer:


*Listen to a Classic on your Kindle for only $0.99* -- exp 28 Apr



> Everyone has those classic books they wish they had read, now with Audible.com, you can check 5 off your wish list. Audible.com is offering 5 classic audiobooks including The Adventures of Sherlock Holmes, Pride and Prejudice, A Tale of Two Cities, The Secret Garden, and The Adventures of Tom Sawyer for only $0.99 each.


This is not a Special Offer and anyone with an Audible account is eligible. Kindle ownership is optional. These audiobooks are unabridged and you can buy all five if you want; which is what I did.

*Bonus Offer*

Since all five of these audiobooks have a regular price higher than $14.95, they're eligible for this offer:



> *Buy four audiobooks between April 1 and April 30, 2012, and you'll earn a $10 Listening Reward coupon.**
> 
> There's no special program to sign up for - you're eligible for this offer no matter how you shop at Audible:
> 
> Shop with Credits: Whether you're up to date on using your credits or have some banked
> Shop with your Member Discount**: If you don't have any credits, or don't want to use them, you can use cash for your purchases and still save
> Shop for a friend: You can use credits or cash to purchase gifts for family and friends
> Shop with credits AND cash: Have an extra credit banked? Use it for your first purchase. Want three more books? You can use cash and still get a discount off the CD price
> 
> *You must purchase 4 or more audiobooks between April 1 and April 30, 2012, at 11:59 PM US ET. Audiobooks must have a regular price of $14.95 or more to be eligible for the 4 audiobook purchase minimum. Your $10 coupon will be placed in your account no later than May 7, 2012. You will be notified by email when the coupon is available in your account. The coupon is good for audio content only and will expire on May 31, 2012.


*Links*

http://www.audible.com/mt/classicskso

http://www.audible.com/int/Listening_Rewards

Edited to reflect that anyone with an Audible account can buy these audiobooks and that all five of them qualify for the 'Buy 4, Get $10' offer.


----------



## Flechette

25% off select DecalGirl Skins for Kindle Touch and Kindle...  (I think the latter in the mini-K)

No love for Kindle Keyboard  which makes it a little strange I got the offer - still it's a nice one ;-}


----------



## Toby

I got the blue background with the turtle one. I had wanted a library one, but was afraid the colors might be too dark. I got it to put on my lighted kindle cover to make it less slippery to grasp. This is a great offer, because I also get free shipping.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Must be claimed by today--get $3 off at Amazon Instant Video. I just found this and claimed it. You have until June 6 to actually use the credit....

Also, I hadn't yet used an earlier special offer to get one of selected humor books for $1. I couldn't decide earlier (the pickings were pretty slim). So I looked tonight, and ended up getting this one, which surely was classified based on the title alone:


(It's a mystery, not humor...)



Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

So I think I may have gotten this - but I can't remember how you check to see whether special promotion amounts are available. Does anyone know if there is a place one can check on this?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Try this link..it should take you to the special offer page. Then, click on the yellow "Enter Code" button. A pop-up should show you your credits; one of them will be for Amazon Instant Video.

Let me know if the link doesn't work for you...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq

It works & I'll bookmark that link. Thanks Betsy.


----------



## BookLady

Did anyone happen to catch the code for the Mary Hunt book at a huge discount?  Thanks for sharing if you did!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

I was just browsing through the upcoming special offers on my kindle and I see this one: *Refurbished K4 (non-touch, wi-fi) for $49!!* It says limited quantity available. No way of knowing WHEN this offer will appear.


----------



## rlkubi

How do you browse through upcoming special offers?


----------



## Eltanin Publishing

rlkubi said:


> How do you browse through upcoming special offers?


On a Windows computer, you have to go to folder options (the control panel is one way to get to the folder options) and select "Show hidden files" AND uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Then you'll see a System folder on your kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Eltanin Publishing said:


> On a Windows computer, you have to go to folder options (the control panel is one way to get to the folder options) and select "Show hidden files" AND uncheck "Hide protected operating system files". Then you'll see a System folder on your kindle.


{implied but not stated} connect your kindle to your computer via USB cord. 

Be VERY careful not to mess about in those hidden files. . . if you delete something you can 'brick' your kindle.


----------



## Iris

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I was just browsing through the upcoming special offers on my kindle and I see this one: *Refurbished K4 (non-touch, wi-fi) for $49!!* It says limited quantity available. No way of knowing WHEN this offer will appear.


Showed up today as my screensaver! (US)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Iris said:


> Showed up today as my screensaver! (US)


The special offer is for a voucher worth $20 off the regular $69 price of a certified refurbished Kindle with Special Offers. It said there were a limited number of vouchers available and the voucher must be redeemed by May 29. One voucher per customer.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't see it on mine yet.  I might have to get the voucher when I do and then find out from my brother if his girls would like it. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It was on my KT....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I wonder if I won't get it because I already have the basic Kindle?


----------



## rlkubi

I have a K3 keyboard but it isn't on mine


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I wonder if I won't get it because I already have the basic Kindle?


You could try turning SOs on your K3...I have a K4, but frequently different things come to the K4 than the KTouch, or at least at different times...

I would think they would want to tempt K4 owners into getting a second K4...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . .you'd think. . . . I just looked at all the special offers and it's not listed.

Debating turning them on the K3. . . . . what I'd really like is have them ON the K3 but not the K4. . . .but I'm unwilling to 'buy out' on the K4.  Wish I could somehow just trade. 

Oh well. . . . .


----------



## D/W

The $20 voucher offer isn't on my Kindle Keyboard (K3). Is anyone seeing it on their K3?


----------



## Steph H

It's not on my K3 w/SO either. Wonder what market they're targeting this offer at....the KT obviously since that's what Betsy has, and whatever model Iris has, at least!


ETA: I was actually typing this before you posted, DW, so here's another vote for no. 

And I would have considered getting the K4 for that price, just to try it out. Oh well!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I don't need a spare K4, and all my friends who are potential Kindle owners already have one, so I am holding out to consider the rumored backlit Kindle...If it has page turn buttons...Maybe... 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rlkubi

My sister-in-law is wanting a Kindle so thought it would be perfect!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Steph H said:


> It's not on my K3 w/SO either. Wonder what market they're targeting this offer at....the KT obviously since that's what Betsy has, and whatever model Iris has, at least!


Iris also has a Kindle Touch, from her prior posts...

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha

Was also posted on a deal site, so ordered from there as was not on my K4 SO and needed one for a gift. Confirmation of voucher received:

http://www.fatwallet.com/forums/hot-deals/1194084/


----------



## Atunah

I don't have a kindle with any special offers, but I just got an email from Amazon Local and there is a $20 voucher to get the K4 for $49. Refurb. I am really tempted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yes, I looked at my voucher and it's an Amazon Local voucher, so not just for Kindle owners, as I previously thought....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yes. . . it's available via Amazon Local. . .and you can take advantage even if you don't get the emails.  Just go to local.amazon.com.  It should come up with your area but if it doesn't there's a drop down menu and you can put in your zip code.  There will be more than just the free voucher offer -- you may have to scroll through. . . . . .

So I got the voucher and now have to decide if I'm actually going to spend it.


----------



## Steph H

Yup, just got my AmazonLocal email.

They're really pimping these, then, limited amount or not!


----------



## Meemo

Thanks for the link - I picked up a voucher - my sister-in-law would love to have a Kindle - I gave her my little Sony reader and she likes it, but I know she really wants the Kindle.  I'll see - even if she doesn't want it, it's hard to pass up a $50 Kindle...


----------



## D/W

Ann in Arlington said:



> So I got the voucher and now have to decide if I'm actually going to spend it.


Same here.


----------



## Meemo

Vouchers are now showing sold out.


----------



## CegAbq

I've loaned out my Kindle SO to read some books I have on it, so haven't been able to check SOs.
Have there been any recently?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

CegAbq said:


> I've loaned out my Kindle SO to read some books I have on it, so haven't been able to check SOs.
> Have there been any recently?


There is a drought. Pretty much everything gets listed here. Last two that stuck in my mind are a selection of humor books for a dollar, and the $49 Kindle Baby (which I think was technically Amazon local, not a special offer, but I didn't use it, so not sure). Worthwhile offers are getting few and far between.


----------



## melodyyyyy

Does anyone have the 50% off the roku that was offered last month that they are not going to use?  I seldom read on my k3 since I have a fire and I missed it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'll note here that the special offers are not transferrable, according to the ToS.

Betsy


----------



## melodyyyyy

Ok, thanks


----------



## PaulGuy

I gave up the special offers recently. I had accumulated enough points on my Amazon card to pay the $40 ransom. I like not having them. Especially  on the home page.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I'm debating a buy out as well. . . would be $30 for me as I have the Basic K.  They're mostly Amazon Local offers which I get anyway. . . and if I hear of a good book deal or something I can always sign up again to get it.


----------



## cagnes

I'm also tempted to buy out since the offers of late have been pretty bad. The current Huggies "All Tiki. No Leaky." offer has just about pushed me over the edge. I don't have a problem with babies in diapers, I love them, but I don't care to see them on my Kindle!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For me, it's $30 I can spend on books instead.  I don't much care which screensavers I have, nor do I much care about that little bit of landscape on the home page...if I could see the ad while reading, I would care more.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For me, it's $30 I can spend on books instead. I don't much care which screensavers I have, nor do I much care about that little bit of landscape on the home page...if I could see the ad while reading, I would care more.
> 
> Betsy


I'm with you on that - I pay so little attention to the screensavers it's not worth $30 to eliminate them. Plus I'm cheap.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Meemo said:


> Plus I'm cheap.


You and me, sister! For me, it actually was never about the special offers themselves, it was always about getting a cheaper Kindle. Even when they were "good," I never saw many I was interested in getting. They all seemed to involve spending money for things I didn't really plan on getting anyway.  (I understand that that wasn't true for others.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

One of the Amazon local ones today was for Omaha steaks. . .now that might be worth taking advantage of. . .their meat is good and the deal claims to be half price.  Would want to check the 'real' regular price, of course.  But that's easy as there's an Omaha Steaks store right around the corner from my house.


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For me, it's $30 I can spend on books instead. I don't much care which screensavers I have, nor do I much care about that little bit of landscape on the home page...if I could see the ad while reading, I would care more.
> 
> Betsy


Another ditto....they're not intrusive enough for me to worry about, I'd rather keep the $$ for something else! I can *always* find something else to spend it on at Amazon...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I wish the Special Offers were more common and more worthwhile, but even without them, it is all about the cheaper Kindle for me.  I'll happily take advantage of any desirable Special Offers that do come through, but am happy to save the money on the Kindle itself.  I never spend more than seconds looking at the screen savers, so they aren't important to me (I also never understood the furor over the "Dead Authors", so maybe I'm just weird).

If they ever stick in advertising during the reading, however, I will do whatever I must to get away from it.  I recently re-read an old paperback from the era in the late 70s when cigarette ads were inserted in the middle of paperbacks, and being reminded of this makes me think it isn't as absurd as I'd previously thought that Amazon or possibly one of the other ereader vendors might try some way of sticking advertising into the text of the books.  This would disrupt the reading experience, and I am bitterly opposed to any such effort.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I agree, Claw.  That will be the end of SO for me.  And I didn't get the Dead Author thing either


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## JuliMonroe

cagnes said:


> I'm also tempted to buy out since the offers of late have been pretty bad. The current Huggies "All Tiki. No Leaky." offer has just about pushed me over the edge. I don't have a problem with babies in diapers, I love them, but I don't care to see them on my Kindle!


I'm with you on the Tiki Leaky offer. Not bad enough to make me cancel the SO, but I will be sooo glad when that one goes away. It showed up while we were camping, and I couldn't refresh offers, so by the last day of our trip it seemed like it was coming about about 1/2 the time I went to screen saver.

I'll miss the popcorn one when it goes away in a week. I like it!

I sure hope the real Special Offers come back. I just bought my Touch, and I was looking forward to them, but if not, at least I saved money on the Kindle itself.


----------



## ak rain

i do not take advantage of SO except for a title here an there but I like that the screen savers changing.
sylvia


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ak rain said:


> i do not take advantage of SO except for a title here an there but I like that the screen savers changing.
> sylvia


Yeah. . .I'd agree with that. . .it's nice to have every changing pictures. And if there's one you don't like so much, well, you know it'll go away soon.


----------



## telracs

http://local.amazon.com/brooklyn/B008A0FFDE?src=email&cid=em_dd_112_101_na_s1_d1&ref_=pe_175500_24368780

amazon local today is voucher for 30 dollar off kindle fire (and a 5 dollar for videos when you buy the fire)


----------



## Toby

I have never done an Amazon Local Deal before. I got this KF deal on my kindle. I clicked on it & got the Voucher Code. Then, I read that you go to the Amazon Local Site, view this voucher & follow instructions on how to redeem. It does not tell me how to redeem on the Amazon Local Site. Do I just go to Amazon, click on the KF, and "don't click on the 1 click", click on the other Buy button & put in the code? Is this how it works?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

There's a thread about this particular deal in Fire Talk as well: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,116811.0.html

If you go to the link in that thread, there will be a prominent button to click to get the voucher. You'll have to log into your Amazon account. Once you have you should be able to go to 'your vouchers' -- link at the upper right, you may have to sign in there if you didn't before -- and see what you have. On that page, when you click view code, you can then copy it.

NOW, go to the regular Amazon site and put the Fire in your cart. . .you can not do it with one click. But from the cart you can edit your payment options to use either gift cards or credit cards or whatever. That's where you're going to put the special voucher code, I believe. Note, however that if you have other GC credit, it's going to use that up before putting it on your credit card. You can't do both. But, you can, of course, then buy yourself a new GC for the amount you just had to use and apply it to your account.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Ann!


----------



## telracs

http://local.amazon.com/nyc-downtown/B008AX7SKE?src=email&cid=em_dd_100_101_na_s1_d2&ref_=pe_175500_24435160

4 dollars off any MP3 of 7.99 or higher.

note, must be "purchased" today and used before June 20th.


----------



## DJRMel

Anyone take advantage of the 30% off a purchase in the Kindle Accessories Store that appeared last week as an Amazon Local offer?  It expires July 10, and I've changed my mind a half dozen times about what I want to use it to purchase.  If I  knew for sure that the next generation of Fires would work with the current Fire covers, my decision would be much simpler!  Not knowing that, I can't decide between a new Decalgirl skin or the Verso red cover for my Touch.


----------



## telracs

DJRMel said:


> Anyone take advantage of the 30% off a purchase in the Kindle Accessories Store that appeared last week as an Amazon Local offer? It expires July 10, and I've changed my mind a half dozen times about what I want to use it to purchase. If I knew for sure that the next generation of Fires would work with the current Fire covers, my decision would be much simpler! Not knowing that, I can't decide between a new Decalgirl skin or the Verso red cover for my Touch.


i got the voucher, but it turns out the company i like is not part of it (stuff is not "sold by amazon").....


----------



## Meemo

I got the voucher but haven't ordered anything yet.  

Well, I did stumble across a Warehouse Deal on a used Amazon cover for my K$79 while looking - "Like New" condition for $9.13.  Couldn't pass that one up.     I just love the design of the current covers, now I'll have one that's lighted, one non-lighted.


----------



## Toby

Nope. Have not seen that offer.


----------



## Tabatha

Yesterday my KNT had a $10 Discover gift card for a digital purchase if Discover was your 1-click payment card. Started 9/11 thru 11/11. Must be used by 11/30. Copied from my confirmation. I think you can change back to your regular 1-click option after using.

To receive the $10 Amazon.com Gift Card: 


Shop Now 







1. Confirm your default 1-Click Payment Method is Discover card in the Manage Your Kindle section on Amazon.com, here's how. 
  
2. Purchase one or more digital products such as Kindle content, Audible Audiobooks, MP3s, Amazon Instant Videos, Digital Games & Software, and Apps from the Amazon Appstore for Android. Gift Cards and physical goods are excluded. 
  
3. A $10 Amazon.com Gift Card will be applied to your Amazon account within 10 business days, but in no event later than November 30, 2012. 
  
4. For current Kindle with Special Offers owners only. 
  
5. Limit 1 Gift Card ($10) per customer. 
  
6. Offer available from September 11, 2012 12:01 a.m. (PT) through November 11, 2012 11:59 p.m. (PT). 

  
Limit one per customer, Kindle with Special Offers owners only.


----------



## sparklemotion

Thanks Tabatha.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's a new special offer giving "one of ten top-rated Kindle books for $1"

The ten books are fiction, I don't find any of 'em especially interesting, even for only a buck (I already owned one of them bought at a promotional price, and just never got around to reading it, and had started and abandoned a borrowed copy of another).  The books include:

The Hangman's Daughter
Nightfall
Home by Morning
The Righteous
A Small Fortune
Seed
Elizabeth Street
Mercury Falls
She Can Run
Pines


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, same here.  I already read Hangman's Daughter and Mercury Falls--got both for .99 cents long ago in daily deals I think.  Rest didn't interest me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks Claw!  I think I can probably find something in that list to spend my $1 on.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, same here. I already read Hangman's Daughter and Mercury Falls--got both for .99 cents long ago in daily deals I think. Rest didn't interest me.


Those are the same two I've had experience with! I abandoned Hangman's Daughter, and bought Mercury Falls at a low price but have never gotten around to it.

There are not many of these deals nowadays. I had to go back five or six pages in the forum to find this thread, I kept going back and starting looking from the beginning, I was sure I'd just overlooked it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I have _Hangman's Daughter_ and _Elizabeth Street_. Just picked up _Nightfall_ for a buck. Not sure it's exactly my sort of thing. . .but my brother will probably like it.


----------



## sebat

The Hooded Claw said:


> The Hangman's Daughter
> Nightfall
> Home by Morning
> The Righteous
> A Small Fortune
> Seed
> Elizabeth Street
> Mercury Falls
> She Can Run
> Pines


I already have...The Hangman's Daughter, The Righteous, Elizabeth Street, and Mercury Falls. Out of those 4, I enjoyed Elizabeth Street the most and The Righteous second.


----------



## Lee44

I found this one, hoping to find others.  Do they make different offers to different people?  I'm going to put on my investigators cap and do a little more digging.  I don't want to miss out.

$10 for a $20 Amazon.com Gift Card


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Oh...I'd totally get that one... will have to check my K4.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## D/W

Lee44 said:


> I found this one, hoping to find others. Do they make different offers to different people? I'm going to put on my investigators cap and do a little more digging. I don't want to miss out.
> 
> $10 for a $20 Amazon.com Gift Card


Sometimes the special offers are for only one device type. Which Kindle do you have, Lee? I don't see that offer on my Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's not on my K4, KT or PW.  

Betsy


----------



## jaspertyler

I do not have that one on either ktouch or kfire hd


----------



## Brownskins

The Hooded Claw said:


> Those are the same two I've had experience with! I abandoned Hangman's Daughter, and bought Mercury Falls at a low price but have never gotten around to it.


I ended up doing the same... wish they expanded book options...


----------



## KindleGirl

Last night I received my $10 Amazon credit for the Discover credit card deal. Love that free money!


----------



## Lee44

Hi,

I have a Fire.  I went back to trace my steps and nothing.  Maybe what I was reading was "about it," rather than the offer itself.  Sorry about the delay and the hubub!  Kindle techno-nubie here.


----------



## BTackitt

on my K3G that I turned special offers ON with last week, I got an offer for Nora Roberts' "The Next Always" audiobook from Audible for free. Supposedly it's good til the 25th. Boonsboro Inn book 1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

On my K4 today, there was an SO for 30% off select Kindle accessories. Here's the page at Amazon showing what's included:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&tag=kapus0b-20&ascsubtag=5412338349526&docId=1000840871

You can buy as many as you want at one time and apply the code for the discount, but you can only do it once and must do it by November 4.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Curses!  Friday night I ordered another amazon zip sleeve for my PW, and it shipped last night. Missing thirty percent off a$20 item isn't going to break me, but it is annoying! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mikeschr

Last week I got a Marware case that I would have saved $6 on.  Just my luck.


----------



## mooshie78

Nothing I'd get.  The Zip Sleeve is a very nice case if you like reading your Kindle with no cover though.  I bought one when I preordered my PW as I never used a case other than when needing to use a clip on light before.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

me neither.... but if there is someone who would like a case, send me a pm.... I may be willing to buy it and send it to you...payment via Amazon GC. 

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## Tabatha

Ann in Arlington said:


> me neither.... but if there is someone who would like a case, send me a pm.... I may be willing to buy it and send it to you...payment via Amazon GC.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


Downloaded code before realizing they all have corners, which I cannot stand, so I'm with Ann and will be willing to do the same as she is offering.

Would have used in an instant if it included the Amazon lighted covers.


----------



## BTackitt

On my K3G that I turned offers on for, Today was another Audible book for free offer. Legion by Brandon Sanderson.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Just checked my Kindle and there's an offer for a free $3 voucher for Amazon instant video. . . . . . .


----------



## Atunah

Ann in Arlington said:


> Just checked my Kindle and there's an offer for a free $3 voucher for Amazon instant video. . . . . . .


Of course there is, now, after I bought the 2nd season of Castle. 

Does that mean the creepy werewolf boy screensaver is gone finally? I mean it did kind of look cool on my PW with the screen being almost just black with just the faces of the twilight kids, but after a while, you know. I thought my PW had died the first time I saw it, so dark.

For some reason I getting a darn baby now. I think I remember distinctly picking no babies in my account as ads. . Give me a kitten any day. 

Off to get the $3. At some point I have to get season 3 anyway for Castle. Figures I get hooked on a show that nobody streams anywhere. Hmpf.


----------



## BTackitt

Atunah, you will also need season 4.


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> Does that mean the creepy werewolf boy screensaver is gone finally? I mean it did kind of look cool on my PW with the screen being almost just black with just the faces of the twilight kids, but after a while, you know. I thought my PW had died the first time I saw it, so dark.
> 
> For some reason I getting a darn baby now. I think I remember distinctly picking no babies in my account as ads. . Give me a kitten any day.
> 
> Off to get the $3. At some point I have to get season 3 anyway for Castle. Figures I get hooked on a show that nobody streams anywhere. Hmpf.


"creepy werewolf boy?" missed that one. and no baby either.....


----------



## telracs

question---  does anyone know if when i apply the 3 dollar coupon it will be used for a tv pass i have or do i have to buy something new?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

accept the speciall offer, you'll get the email; click on the link and you'll get the info.  Nothing lost if you decide you can't use it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, I got the email, here are the terms and conditions (although they are apparently reusing the page and the dates are wrong, LOL!)  The main point is that you can rent or buy an "eligible movie or TV show.":

•	This purchase must be completed from an account with a registered Kindle with Special Offers device.

•	Promotional code must be claimed on device by 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time), September 18, 2012.

•	Limited time offer. You must redeem your code by purchasing or renting an eligible movie or TV show from Amazon Instant Video by 11:59 p.m. (Pacific Time), September 25, 2012.

•	Limit one promotional code per customer and per device.

•	Promotional code is valid for a $3 discount off the price of select movie or TV show rentals or purchases from Amazon Instant Video; customer will be responsible for payment to Amazon.com for final price of digital video purchase after discount, plus applicable taxes. Credit is not redeemable for any other types of merchandise sold by Amazon.com.

•	Titles not eligible for this and other promotions are indicated on the product detail page.

•	Amazon Instant Video is available to customers located and with billing addresses in the United States. You must have an Amazon.com account and accept the Amazon Instant Video Service Terms of Use to redeem the code.

•	Amazon.com account with valid credit card required to redeem this promotional code.

•	You may need to have, or download from Amazon, software in order to download certain Amazon Instant Video products.

•	Offer is not transferable, not exchangeable and not redeemable for cash, and is void where prohibited by law.

•	Additional taxes apply in certain jurisdictions.

•	We reserve the right, in our sole discretion, to terminate or modify this promotion.

•	Offer may not be combined with other offers.

•	If you violate any of the Terms and Conditions, the offer will be invalid, and the offer discount will not apply.

•	If you return items purchased using a promotion code, we will subtract the value of the promotion code from your return credit.

•	Nickelodeon, "SpongeBob SquarePants" and all related titles, logos and characters are trademarks of Viacom International Inc. © 2012 Viacom International Inc. All Rights Reserved. Created by Stephen Hillenburg.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I think you mean NOVEMBER.

Sent from my Kindle Fire  HD via tapatalk


----------



## telracs

yeah, i think something's strange about your e-mail, betsy....

and it doesn't really answer my question.

but it doesn't matter, i found something new that i wanted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> I think you mean NOVEMBER.
> 
> Sent from my Kindle Fire HD via tapatalk


As I said in the first sentence,



Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I got the email, here are the terms and conditions (although they are apparently reusing the page and the dates are wrong, LOL!) The main point is that you can rent or buy an "eligible movie or TV show.":


THEY got the dates wrong; I just copied and pasted.

And I guess I don't understand your question, telracs...what's a "TV Pass?" I assumed it was a rental...and the T&C says it can be used towards rentals...

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As I said in the first sentence,
> 
> THEY got the dates wrong; I just copied and pasted.
> 
> And I guess I don't understand your question, telracs...what's a "TV Pass?" I assumed it was a rental...and the T&C says it can be used towards rentals...
> 
> Betsy


a TV pass is when you buy an entire season of a show in advance. you pay for the episodes that are already available, then they charge you for each new one as it comes up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, then it's a purchase and the T&C says it can be used toward purchases of eligible TV shows. The question I guess is, is it "eligible." You can always email CS and ask. *shrug*  Best I can do to answer your question.  You're welcome. 

Edit:  Looking, and I can't really find anything...you'll either have to give it a try or ask CS.

Betsy


----------



## Toby

I will have to check. I rarely get the good ones shown on my screen anyway. I have to find them in the SO's list in my settings. I just got the baby SO as well. Not interested. I just used 1 credit thing for a video last week. I got the Hunger Games rental. It cost me $1.99. Maybe that was it.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There's a special offer to get one of ten Kindle romances for a dollar.  I won't be participating, thanks!  But it will interest some folks....

If you want it, you must claim it by November 28 or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the heads up, Claw.  Romances aren't usually my thing either, but maybe I can find one that looks reasonably interesting.  If not, I've not lost anything by asking for the coupon.


----------



## telracs

i bought one, and it wasn't even worth the dollar.


----------



## Atunah

I haven't found one of them yet I am interested in. Those are all former Avalon published ones. I think Montlake bought them out. They seem to be of the light, clean variety.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I got the $1, but didn't see anything that looked remotely interesting. . . . . .

And, of course, if Atunah doesn't think they're worth it, they're probably really not worth it.  

Plus, they were all titles that were only $2.99 anyway, so it's not even that great a deal. . . . .


----------



## Atunah

I don't know if they are worth it or not, but they just don't look enticing to me. I read some of the reviews and blurbs and well...... 

I am thinking this is meant as a promo for the Avalon books they just bought. To give them some visibility.


----------



## BradW

Me, I'm just getting reeeeeeeeal tired of being told that AT&T has the nation's largest 4g network.  Seems like that is ALWAYS on my screen.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

BradW said:


> Me, I'm just getting reeeeeeeeal tired of being told that AT&T has the nation's largest 4g network. Seems like that is ALWAYS on my screen.


Better than diaper ads!


----------



## fuschiahedgehog

I unsusbscribed from Special Offers just so I could get Lindsey Lohan off of my screen!  I think I need to scour it with bleach and Narcan now!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I posted this in Fire Talk for the Fire people, but anyone who watches digital movies can probably benefit.

Today, there's a SO for  a $2 credit toward the purchase or rental of select digital movies in the Amazon Instant Video Store on my Fire 4G.  Tap on the offer on the screen to see the details, and then tap on the link to get the offer applied to your account.  That's all there is to it!  A confirmation email will be sent, but the credit should go right to your account.  (Unlike similar offers in the past which have required clicking on the email link.)

This wasn't on my PW; don't know if it's only for Fire owners....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Not on my K4 either. . . . I'm thinking only Fires. . . maybe only HD's


----------



## JuliMonroe

Bummer! I have $1 on my account from a different offer. Another $2 would get me the next rental on my list. Maybe we'll get it in a week or so on e-Ink Kindles. That's happened before.


----------



## Toby

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## bkerr826

Roku was selling their units for $20 off plus free shipping...don't know when it expires...


----------



## HappyGuy

Just a thought ... why would Amazon post a video special offer on a Kindle eReader? They don't do videos so well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

HappyGuy said:


> Just a thought ... why would Amazon post a video special offer on a Kindle eReader? They don't do videos so well.


Well, apparently, they haven't. That's what we were saying -- those of us with SO Fires are seeing it but it's not showing up on the eInk kindles.

Still, lots of kindleers probably have other video devices so, even if you can't watch it on the eInk, you could watch it elsewhere, so I wouldn't have been surprised to see it on one. And if you're going to buy videos, Amazon would surely prefer you buy from them. Further, they have DVD offers, and memory card offers, and such on the eInk devices, and the kindle can't do anything with them either.


----------



## HappyGuy

That was meant to be sort of tongue in cheek.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

HappyGuy said:


> Just a thought ... why would Amazon post a video special offer on a Kindle eReader? They don't do videos so well.


I think there have been video offers before...Amazon wants everyone to buy everything. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think there have been video offers before...Amazon wants everyone to buy everything.
> 
> Betsy


And, even more to the point. . . Amazon wants everyone to buy everything _from them!_


----------



## CandyTX

Stupid question time: 

1. If I have special offers turned off, is there a way to access them still or do I have to do the subscribe/unsubscribe thing through the website?

2. We have a LOT of kindles on my account, I assume it's one per account, yes?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

You can have many SO Kindles per account; but you can only redeem one SO per account.  And you can subscribe/unsubscribe as often as you wish; but I think it has to be through the website?  Ann?  You've done this...

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You can have many SO Kindles per account; but you can only redeem one SO per account. And you can subscribe/unsubscribe as often as you wish; but I think it has to be through the website? Ann? You've done this...
> 
> Betsy


Yes. . . you can subscribe and un-subscribe through Manage Your Kindle. Go to Manage Your Devices.

If you buy an SO kindle, the first time you want to un-subscribe, you will have to pay the 'buy out' fee. After that you can switch back and forth at will as far as I know.


----------



## CandyTX

Yeah, we always buy them out because I get annoyed with it (plus I like that I open it and it comes on and no swiping). Wish they just would let us view them by going to a link or something. Grrrr... I hate turning it on/off/on/off.

I won't tell you how many Kindles are on my account. My family is addicted and my extended family is completely computer clueless so I'm basically the extended family's entertainment coordinator. They buy stuff and pay me back. One can't figure out how to do a gift card so sends me a check each month. LOL. I'm not sure how I got volunteered for that job... one can't even find books, she tells me "I want to read that elephant book, send it to me" - and I think figure out WHAT elephant book (Water For Elephants) and go in and send it. I'm either a sucker or crazy.

Then there's my mother... "I'm mashing the button but nothing is happening"


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'm that person for my family; though everyone except hubby can buy their own stuff.  

Betsy


----------



## Guest

CandyTX said:


> Yeah, we always buy them out because I get annoyed with it (plus I like that I open it and it comes on and no swiping). Wish they just would let us view them by going to a link or something. Grrrr... I hate turning it on/off/on/off.
> 
> I won't tell you how many Kindles are on my account. My family is addicted and my extended family is completely computer clueless so I'm basically the extended family's entertainment coordinator. They buy stuff and pay me back. One can't figure out how to do a gift card so sends me a check each month. LOL. I'm not sure how I got volunteered for that job... one can't even find books, she tells me "I want to read that elephant book, send it to me" - and I think figure out WHAT elephant book (Water For Elephants) and go in and send it. I'm either a sucker or crazy.
> 
> Then there's my mother... "I'm mashing the button but nothing is happening"


Sounds like my grandparents; one time while shopping at Amazon, my grandmother asked, "How do I get a shopping cart?". Nice.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Well, back on topic...it's not a Special Offer as such, but there's a local offer to get one of fifty books for $1...

Will find the link to the offer and post it...

Here it is:
http://local.amazon.com/national/B00AOB51MC

For those who are interested, several of these books also have audiobook versions available. So, I'm going to pick up the book that interests me for $1, and then the audiobook version for $1.99

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yep. . . I just saw that. . .one of the options is the complete Sherlock Holmes. . . . . and it has original illustrations.  It's very well done.  There's Jane Austen collection as well. . .and the list includes some kids books also.

And, speaking of audiobooks, I noticed on my K4 this morning, that one of the offers was a 30 trail of audible.com that includes 2 free audiobooks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

For folks who haven't used local offers before, you "purchase" the offer for $0.00, and it is placed in your local offers in your account and you get an email with a link so you can redeem your offer.  When you go to that link, you get a code to copy and then go to the actual page with the books and click on "Enter Your Code."

Here's the leap-of-faith part.  When you click on the Enter Your Code button, you paste your code and it will (hopefully) tell you your code was accepted.  Since this code applies to only a certain set of books, it will not show up in the little grid of credits that you see....  But if you buy one of the books shown on the page, when your invoice shows up, you should see that you only paid $1 for it.

Or at least that's how it's supposed to work, and how it has always worked for me in the past.  Right now, my purchase is showing as "pending" with a price of $4.99.... I expect it will be fixed and will let you know what happens.

Betsy


----------



## CandyTX

I just used the $1 code to get a book for my daughter (who reads at an alarming rate, I'm going broke buying books for the 9 year old girl and food for the 12 year old boy). It worked great so whatever bug they had seems to be worked out, FYI.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

CandyTX said:


> I just used the $1 code to get a book for my daughter (who reads at an alarming rate, I'm going broke buying books for the 9 year old girl and food for the 12 year old boy). It worked great so whatever bug they had seems to be worked out, FYI.


It's not that it was a bug. . . just that it takes a bit for the promotion to be reflected in your order history-- if you look right away you'll see your order but WON'T see that you only paid a dollar. It'll show the regular price. But the WILL apply it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's not that it was a bug. . . just that it takes a bit for the promotion to be reflected in your order history-- if you look right away you'll see your order but WON'T see that you only paid a dollar. It'll show the regular price. But the WILL apply it.


Really? I've always been able to check the invoice right away after purchase to see that I paid a dollar. This is the first time I've seen it shown as "pending." (Which is still is.) To be clear, I received the book but the order still shows pending. And that's never happened to me before.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I've noticed before that's it's not necessarily instantaneous. . . .though it does usually show correctly within a half hour.

Mine's showing correctly as of now, but didn't immediately after I placed the order.  Don't know when it switched.


----------



## lindnet

Hmmm.....my order also shows $5.99 and says "Your order is being processed. The total, including promotions and Gift Certificates, will be available when it is complete. " underneath the order.

Haven't gotten an email confirming the order yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Interesting.  I've always checked right away because I'm paranoid, but this is the first time it hasn't shown up right away.  Mine just changed in the last minute or two because I checked it, then I tried checking it through Manage Your Kindle instead, and it showed up.  And the confirmation email just showed up as I was typing this.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

lindnet said:


> Hmmm.....my order also shows $5.99 and says "Your order is being processed. The total, including promotions and Gift Certificates, will be available when it is complete. " underneath the order.
> 
> Haven't gotten an email confirming the order yet.


If yours follows the same trend mine did, it'll show up eventually. Note that it apparently took mine 3 hours to show up, based on the time stamp of my initial post about my purchase. Perhaps Amazon's servers are overloaded with Christmas shopping. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Perhaps it's just an extremely popular promotion -- there are a number of good choices -- in the past with this sort of promotion I've had a much harder time finding something I wanted to use it on.

And, after all, the west coast is only just waking up.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yep. . . I just saw that. . .one of the options is the complete Sherlock Holmes. . . . . and it has original illustrations. It's very well done. There's Jane Austen collection as well. . .and the list includes some kids books also.


If I'm understanding the web page right, the Sherlock Holmes collection lists for only $2.99 even without a coupon code, so unless there's just no other book on the offer that you want, you may not want to use the coupon code for the Holmes collection. Painful as it is for me to contemplate not valuing Holmes stuff most highly! 

Added in an edit moments later....Though now that I look at it, none of the books I see in this offer are high-dollar books to begin with. Well, it is still a price reduction!

Added in yet another edit....It appears that most or all of these are available for free to borrow if you have Amazon Prime. Ann's trick of buying the reduced-price audio book after getting an edition here is still a good one. And I had seen the title of "The Mongoliad", but never looked at it. It and it's sequel look interesting....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The book I bought was normally $4.99, so I feel good about the discount.



Ann in Arlington said:


> Perhaps it's just an extremely popular promotion -- there are a number of good choices -- in the past with this sort of promotion I've had a much harder time finding something I wanted to use it on.
> 
> And, after all, the west coast is only just waking up.


Could be! Or all of the above!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The book I bought was normally $4.99, so I feel good about the discount.


A discount is a discount! I am spoiled by the (admittedly rare) deals that look superficially like this, where we've been able to get $9.99 list price books for a dollar!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

The Hooded Claw said:


> A discount is a discount! I am spoiled by the (admittedly rare) deals that look superficially like this, where we've been able to get $9.99 list price books for a dollar!


Totally agree! But there are a lot of us out there now, each SO costs Amazon a LOT more than it used to, LOL!

Betsy


----------

